# PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD



## Schnitzel (25. November 2009)

*PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*




*18.11.2015
Einige werden es schon mit bekommen haben, zumindest temporär wird es hier von mir keine Aktualisierungen mehr geben.
Ich hab momentan einfach zuviel um die Ohren um mich mit dem Thema so zu beschäftigen wie es sein müsste.*



*Zusammenstellungen für AMD+Intel in verschiedenen Preisklassen*


*Letztes Update: 19.09.2015*
*Es geht wieder weiter.
750€ aktualisiert*


Aktuell
*
Nach und nach kommen jetzt alle Systeme wieder.

Die AMD-Systeme oberhalb von 600€ werden auch weiterhin durch Verspoilerung zurück gesetzt - zu groß ist mittlerweile
der Rückstand von AMD und lässt für spätere Grafikupdates keinen Spielraum nach oben. 
Trotzdem werde ich natürlich auch diese Systeme weiterhin aktualisieren * 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 



*Bitte vorher lesen*
*Office*
*Budget*
*500€*
*600€*
*750€*
*900€*
*1200€*
*Max*

*SLI und CF - Pro und Contra*
*SSD - ja oder nein*
*Alternative CPU-Kühler - eine kleine Beratung*
*Empfehlenswerte Gehäuse*
*Besondere Grafikkarten*
*Kleines Howto zu Geizhals*
*Changelog*



*Ein paar grundlegende Anmerkungen, bitte vorher lesen.*​ 

1.
Zuerst und als allerwichtigstes
Das ganze ist keine Bibel und soll nur einen groben Anhaltspunkt bieten was für das jeweilige Budget möglich ist ohne auf Marken sondern nur auf Funktionialität und Leistung Rücksicht zu nehmen.
Anfragen für Individuelle Zusammenstellungen bitte hier hin.

2. 
Den Platz des Standardgehäuses nimmt nun das Enermax Ostrog ein
Neben der breiten Verfügbarkeit bietet es mit ca.170mm für den Kühler und bis max 413mm für Grafikkarten genug Platz für alle gängigen Konfigurationen und ermöglicht eine gute Luftführung.
Da der Markt für Gehäuse genau so groß wie Individuell ist überlasse ich die Entscheidung für ein höherpreisiges Case dem geneigten Käufer.
Weitere Empfehlungen findet ihr weiter unten

3.
Auch habe ich bei den Systemen keinen Kühler eingeplant, jedoch wird immer die Boxed-Version der CPU vebaut.
Weitergehende Empfehlungen findet ihr ebenfalls weiter unten.

4.
Bei den HDD's habe ich nicht allzu hoch gegriffen.
Bei den kleinen Systemen kommt eine 1TB Platte, bei den größeren 2TB Platten zum Einsatz.
Imho für einen Spiele PC vollkommen ausreichend,wer mehr braucht wird es wissen.

5.
Da ich natürlich nicht in Besitz der kompletten Hardware bin hab die Komponenten rein nach den Bewertungen in den verschiedenen Shops, 
auf GH und nach verschiedenen Tests in Print- und Onlinemedien ausgesucht.
Auch wenn ich mir die größte Mühe gemacht habe Inkompatibilitäten auszuschließen bin ich nicht Fehlerfrei.
Also alles ohne Gewähr.

6.
AMD und Nvidia halten eigentlich immer mehr oder weniger gleichwertige Partner in den jeweiligen Preisklassen bereit.
Die jeweilige Karte des anderen Herstellers findet sich in den Empfehlungen wieder.
7.
Bitte lest die Spoiler. 

8.
Lest die Spoiler.

8.
*Was kommt als nächstes?*
Neue alternative Gehäuse,NT's und Kühler.




*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

*Office*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein paar Worte zum System*
Intel bekommt mit dem Sprung vom G3240 auf den G3250 ein kleines Prozessorupdate.
Da es ja immer noch Leute geben soll die am PC nur Arbeiten wollen hab ich versucht ein brauchbares Office-System zusammen zu stellen.
Beide Boards bringen alles mit was man braucht - VGA,DVI,HDMI und auch USB3 ist vorhanden.
Sowohl die verbauten CPU's als auch die jeweils integrierten Grafikeinheiten sollten mit allen Aufgaben des Büroalltags fertig werden wobei AMD eindeutige Vorteile auf der Grafikseite hat, Intel dafür die etwas stärkere CPU bietet.

*Aktueller Preis:*
*AMD: ~245€*
*Intel: ~245€*


*Sinnvolle Erweiterungen:*


Spoiler



Wenn man abschätzen kann daß generell nicht übermäßig viel Speicherplatz benötigt wird ist es durchaus Sinnvoll ganz auf eine klassische Festplatte zu verzichten und direkt komplett auf eine SSD zu setzten.
Während Intel schneller Speicher Quasi egal ist reagiert gerade die Onboardgrafik von AMD extrem auf schnellen Speicher. Wer also ernsthaft versuchen möchte mit der Onboardgrafik zu spielen sollte in Speicher ab 1866mhz aufwärts investieren.


 
*AMD Office Warenkorb bei Geizhals*
*Intel Office Warenkorb bei Geizhals*

*AMD*
Board
MSI A88XM-E35
CPU
AMD A6-6400K, 2x 3.90GHz, boxed
*Intel*
Board
ASRock H81M-HDS
CPU
Intel Pentium G3250, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed

*Peripherie*

*Ram*
G.Skill Value DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1333
Alternativ:Verfügbare 4GB DDR3 1333+1600 kits
*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
*Laufwerk*
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk
*Gehäuse*
Sharkoon MS140 
*NT*
be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 

*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

*Budget*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein paar Worte zum System*
Insgesamt leicht nachlassende Preise kommen dem Budgetsystem zugute.
Im Intel-System ersetzt der i3 4160 den  4150 und hat damit 100mhz mehr zur Verfügung.
 8GB Ram können bleiben, trotzdem bekommt die GTX750 das beim letzten Update gestrichene "TI" wieder zurück

*Aktueller Preis:*
*AMD: ~390€*
*Intel: ~420€*

*Sinnvolle Erweiterungen:*


Spoiler



Den FX4300 gibt es momentan ab 55€ sehr günstig als Tray Modell. Das gesparte Geld kann dann direkt in einen ordentlichen Kühler investiert werden. 
Je nach Anforderung an die Schnittstellen ist der Einsatz eines besser ausgestatteten Board denkbar.
Und wie bei allen anderen Rechnern auch bringt natürlich auch hier eine SSD einen enormen Vorteil bei den Ladezeiten


 
*AMD Budget Warenkorb bei Geizhals*
*Intel Budget Warenkorb bei Geizhals*


*AMD*
Board
 ASRock 980DE3/U3S3 
CPU
AMD FX-4300, 4x 3.80GHz, boxed  
*Intel*
Board
ASRock H81M-HDS
CPU
Intel Core i3-4160, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80646I34160)

*Peripherie*

*Ram*
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600 
Alternativ:Verfügbare 2x4GB DDR3 1333+1600 kits
*Grafik*
Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini HDMI (ZT-70601-10M)
*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
*Laufwerk*
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk
*Gehäuse*
Sharkoon VS4-S
*NT*
be quiet! System Power 7  350W ATX 2.31 (BN141)


*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

*500€*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein paar Worte zum System*
Die R9 270 weicht einer R9 370.
Beim AMD-System musste der FX6350 dem FX6300 weichen.
Im Intel Rechner bringt der Wechsel vom i3-4160  auf den 4170 100mhz mehr.
Der i3 ist hier alternativlos, deswegen sind wir etwas weiter von der 500€-Grenze entfernt.

*Aktueller Preis:*
*AMD: ~505€*
*Intel: ~520€ *

*Sinnvolle Erweiterungen:*


Spoiler



Eine GTX 950, gerade im Customdesign, bringt in dieser Klasse ein gutes Plus an Geschwindigkeit
kostet aber auch dementsprechend mehr. 
Jedem System steht eine SSD immer gut zu Gesicht.
Weniger als 128GB sollten es angesichts des Platzbedarf von Win 8/10 aber  nicht sein.


 
*AMD 500€ Warenkorb bei Geizhals*
*Intel 500€ Warenkorb bei Geizhals*

*AMD*
Board
MSI 970A-G43
CPU
AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed
*Intel*
Board
ASRock B85 Pro4  
CPU
Intel Core i3-4170, 2x 3.70GHz, boxed (BX80646I34170)


*Peripherie*

*Ram*
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600
Alternativ:Verfügbare 2x4GB DDR3 1333+1600 kits
*Grafik*
MSI R7 370 2GD5T OC, Radeon R7 370, 2GB GDDR5
*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
*Laufwerk*
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk
*Gehäuse*
Enermax Ostrog schwarz/weiß
*NT*
be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31



*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

*600€*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein paar Worte zum System*
Außer einem Wechsel von Gigabyte auf Sapphire keine updates beim 600€ System,
Da insgesamt Sparsamer kommt als erste Kartet die GTX960 2GB ins System.
Auf die Leistung reduziert ist die R9 380 ist aber ein gleichweriger Gegner.
Je nachdem was man spielt und wie man es spielt liegt mal die eine, mal die andere Karte vorne.
Bei Intel ist der i5 4460 nach wie vor alternativlos, dieser hat dann auch alleine den Mehrpreis gegenüber dem AMD-System zu verantworten.

*Aktueller Preis AMD:~595€*
*Aktueller Preis Intel:~635€*


*Sinnvolle Erweiterungen:*


Spoiler



Theoretisch könnte man sowohl bei der AMD als auch bei der Intel-Karte auf die 4GB Karten setzen.
In den Bereichen in denen der Speichervorteil wirken würde sind die Karten in den meisten Fällen aber eh zu langsam.
Zumindst bei der GTX hält sich der Aufpreis mit um die 20€ aber in Grenzen.
Hier gilt natürlich das gleiche wie bei allen anderen Rechnern auch, eine SSD steht jedem System immer gut zu Gesicht.
Aber auch hier die Empfehlung nicht unter 120/128Gb anzufangen.


 
*AMD 600 Warenkorb bei Geizhals*
*Intel 600€ Warenkorb bei Geizhals*

*Intel*
Board
ASRock B85 Pro4  
CPU
Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed

*AMD*
Board
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
CPU
AMD FX-8320, 8x 3.50GHz, boxed


*Peripherie*

*Ram*
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600
Alternativ:Verfügbare 2x4GB DDR3 1333+1600 kits
*Grafik*
MSI GTX 960 2GD5T OC, GeForce GTX 960, 2GB GDDR5
*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
*Laufwerk*
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk
*Gehäuse*
Enermax Ostrog weiß 
*Netzteil*
be quiet! Straight Power E10 400W ATX 2.4


*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

*750€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein paar Worte zum System*
Die Grafikausgabe übernimmt jetzt die R9 390.
Sie teilt zwar das Manko der höheren Stromaufnahme gegenüber der GTX970 mit ihrer Vorgängerin, 
durch die üppige Speicherausstattung bekommt sie aber von mir in der Preisklasse um 300€ den Vorzug.



*AMD*


Spoiler



*Aktueller Preis AMD:~760€*
Board Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
CPU AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz, boxed 
*AMD 750€ Warenkorb bei Geizhals*



*Sinnvolle Erweiterungen:*


Spoiler



Wie gehabt der Hinweis auf die SSD mit min. 120/128GB.


 

*Aktueller Preis Intel:~790€*

*Intel 750€ Warenkorb bei Geizhals*

*Board*
ASRock H97 Pro4
*CPU*
Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed
*Ram*
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2133, CL10-12-12-31
Alternativ:Verfügbare 8GB Speicherkits ab DDR 1866
*Grafik* 
PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+, 8GB GDDR5,
*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
*Laufwerk*
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk
*Gehäuse*
Enermax Ostrog weiß 
*Netzteil*
be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W ATX 2.4




*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellungen für AMD und Intel*

*SLI und CF - Pro und Contra* Zuletzt überarbeitet am 23.06.14 

Ergänzung 23.06.14
Alle unten angeführten Argumente gelten nach wie vor - gerade im Angesicht von Titan, einer GTX 780ti oder einer R9 290(X).
Mittlerweile ist es aber beiden gelungen das Microruckeln entscheidend zu verringern.

Die neusten Artikel gehen nicht explizit auf Microruckler ein, die Diagramme mit den Frameverläufen zeigen aber das das Problem eigentlich nicht mehr existent ist.
AMD Radeon R9 295 X2 im Test: Extrem schnell, extrem stromdurstig - und überraschend leise [Test der Woche]
AMD Radeon R9 295X2 im Test - ComputerBase
Oft wird die Frage gestellt ob es sich lohnt zwei Grafikkarten zu einem SLI oder CF-Gespann zu kombinieren.
Eigentlich ist es nicht Schwer darauf eine hilfreiche Antwort darauf zu finden.
Auf der Habenseite steht eindeutig die gnadenlose Leistung zweier Highendkarten - denn nur bei denen macht es meiner Meinung nach überhaupt Sinn - die auch für höchste Auflösungen mit AA/AF ausreichend ist.........

Auf der Gegenseite tauchen aber immer wieder die ominösen Mikrorukler auf.
Hier mal ein link zur kurzen generellen Aufklärung.
Wird leider zur Zeit nicht aktualisiert, bringt das Problem aber sehr gut rüber.
Fest steht dass es existiert,fest steht aber auch das es sehr subjektiv wahrgenommen wird,den letzten Berichten nach hat Nvidia das Problem aber besser im Griff.
Leider gibt es immer nur kleckerweise Infos zum aktuellen Stand, so das ich eigentlich keine fundierte Aussage treffen kann.
Als weitere Negativpunkte kann man aber noch anführen 


Doppelte kosten in der Grafikabteilung
Doppelter Stromverbrauch in der Grafikabteilung
Man braucht ein NT das zumindest 2x6PCIe und 2x8PCIe Stecker bereit stellt.
Höhere Lautstärke von Zwei 
Ev. Kühlprobleme durch zwei Karten auf engem Raum.
In gebräuchlichen Einstellungen wird die Leistung auch mit AA/AF nicht benötigt
 Man braucht ein Board mit zwei PCIe x X Anschlüssen, Idealerweise in einer möglichst hohen Ausbaustufe.
Eigentlich fast immer liegt der Leistungsgewinn weit unterhalb von 100%
Last but not least wird oft angeführt ein Sli- oder CF-fähiges Board zu nehmen um später eine zweite Karte nachrüsten zu können.
In der Regel war es aber bis jetzt immer so das ein Nachfolgemodell nnähernd so schnell war wie zwei ihrer Vorgänger im Verbund.
Nimmt man dann noch die oben genannten Nachteile mit ins Boot verpufft diese Idee bei vernünftiger Betrachtung also auch wieder.
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ * SSD -Ja oder nein? * Zuletzt überarbeitet am 23.06.14

Von mir gibt es dazu ein Ja.
Allerdings sollte diese nicht auf Kosten des geplanten Systems gekauft sondern immer als zusätzliche Investition gesehen werden.
Dabei ist es vollkommen unerheblich ob das System für 500 oder 1000€ geplant ist, wer eine SSD zum ersten mal bei der Arbeit erlebt bekommt 
das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.
Aber man sollte sich darüber im klaren sein dass das System an sich durch eine SSD nicht schneller wird.
Einzig die Starts der auf der SSD installierten Programme beschleunigt sich.
Deswegen muss man sich auch vorher im Klaren darüber sein welchen Speicherplatz man benötigt.
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich das alleine die Systempartition von Win7 bzw. 8.1 schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit auf 80Gb anwächst, 128 GB sind da also schon zu wenig wenn noch 
Spiele mit auf die Platte sollen.
Da alles weiterführende den Rahmen dieses Threads sprengen würde leite ich euch mal an kompetente Stelle weiter.
In den Threads von roheed  und  Elementardrache findet ihr alles wichtige was ihr über die Auswahl der richtigen Platte, die Einrichtung und die Handhabung einer SSD wissen müsst.


*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*Alternative CPU-Kühler - eine kleine Beratung* Zuletzt überarbeitet am 23.06.2014

Grundsätzlich ist es so das die mit den Boxed-Modellen ausgelieferten Kühler die CPU ausreichend kühlen.
Ausreichend heißt in diesem Fall aber nur das der Hitzetod vermieden wird.
Wie bzw in welcher Lautstärke das passiert werden viele schon leidvoll erfahren haben.
Ich möchte euch hier ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit mal ein paar Alternativen aufzeigen.
Wie immer gilt, seid ihr euch nicht sicher oder habt ihr Fragen - fragt.
Aber bitte nicht hier sondern im entsprechenden Unterforum.
*Boxed-Ersatz*
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wohl in erster Linie als Ersatz für lärmende Boxedmodelle ist die Klasse der 92mm Towerkühler zu sehen.
Die günstigsten Modelle fangen als Sonderangebot bei 10€ an, da brauchbare Kühler mit 120mm Bestückung schon bei 20€ anfangen sollte der Kaufpreis die 15€ Marke nicht wesentlich überschreiten.  
Stellvertretend für eine ganze *Armada* sei hier der Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 genannt.
Während erstere unter Last kaum einen Annehmbar leisen Betrieb zulassen sind diese durchaus in der Lage in Alltagssituationen in für Ruhe zu sorgen.
Erst wenn dauernde Volllast anliegt oder die CPU ganz einfach zu viel Abwärme produziert stößt diese Bauart an ihre natürlichen Grenzen.
Auch der Einbau dieser nicht allzu großen Kühler sollte in keinem Miditower ein Problem darstellen.
CPU's mit geringerer TDP werden auch unter Last Relativ leise gekühlt.
Stärkere Modelle bis ca. 125W bleiben im Desktopbetrieb auch leise.
Für härtere Naturen, dann aber deutlich hörbar, auch für Volllastszenarien geeignet.
*Der Einstieg in die 120mm-Klasse*

Xigmatek Gaia SD1283



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:Xigmatek.com

EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:alpenfoehn.de

Hier tummeln sich die günstigeren Vertreter mit 120mm Lüfterbestückung.
Die Preise fangen hier bei den wirklich breit verfügbaren Modellen bei ca. 20€ an und enden für mich per Definition "Mittelklasse" bei max. 30€.
Auch hier stelle ich mit dem Xigmatek Gaia und dem EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner mal zwei Modelle als Beispiel heraus.
Kühler in dieser Klasse sind eigentlich immer in der Lage eine aktuelle CPU leise zu kühlen.
Grenzen werden hier eigentlich nur durch OC mit Spannungserhöhung gesetzt.
In einem modernen Miditower sollten auch mit diesen für heutige Verhältnisse eher Kompakten Kühlern keine Probleme auftreten. 
Sinnvoll und relativ leise Einsetzbar bis zu einer TDP von 125W.
Das Entspricht in ungefähr einem in vielen Rechnern noch eingesetztem AMD X4 965BE, einem FX-8350 oder einem in der Spannung erhöhten Ivy oder Haswell Quadcore.
Auf allem darunter sind entsprechende Reserven für einen Leisen Betrieb vorhanden. 
to be continued

*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Empfehlenswerte Gehäuse*

*Nicht mehr aktuell, wird in Kürze überarbeitet*​
Xigmatek Midgard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: XIGMATEK

Wohl das Gehäuse mit den meisten Empfehlungen im mittlerem Preisbrereich.
Liest man sich die Bewertungen bei Geizhals durch und die dort verlinkten Tests weiß man warum.
Neben werkzeuglosem Komponenteneinbau bietet es Möglichkeiten zum Kabelmanagment
und eine funktionierende Entkopplung für die Festplatten. 
Darüber hinaus gibt es das Gehäuse für einen kleinen Aufpreis auch mit Seitenfenster oder auch in weiß.
Alle Midgard Gehäuse auf einen Blick
Lancool PC-K58 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: LanCool Website

Für 60€ bekommt ihr hier ein edles Gehäuse das nicht so dick aufträgt wie das Xigmatek.
Darüber hinaus empfiehlt es sich äußerlich mit seiner Schlichtheit.
Die inneren Werte überzeugen mit guten Möglichkeiten für Kabelmanagment und HDD Entkopplung.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
*Besondere Grafikkarten*Zuletzt überarbeitet am 23.06.2014

Momentan nichts vorhanden.
Wer was erwähnenswertes findet findet bitte per PN mitteilen
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Kleines Howto zu Geizhals*

Geizhals bietet euch einige gute Werkzeuge um Preiswert an euren Wunsch-PC zu kommen.
Grundsätzlich kann man ohne Anmeldung eine Wunschkonfiguration zusammenstellen und per Cookie Speichern.
Darauf könnt ihr von diesem Rechner jederzeit zugreifen.
Wenn ihr euch anmeldet könnt ihr beliebig viele Listen anlegen.
Diese sind dann auch mit Anmeldung von jedem beliebigen Rechner abrufbar.

Wenn ihr alles beisammen habt drückt ihr unten rechts den Button "Günstigste Anbieter für alle Artikel ermitteln".
Jetzt dauert es ein Weilchen, denn im Hintergrund rattert Geizhals und versucht euren Rechner auf ein oder zwei Shops zu verteilen.
Im Idealfall bekommt ihr jetzt jeweils drei Zusammenstellungen.
Allerdings klappt das zumindest für einen Shop oft nicht, manchmal auch gar nicht.
Jetzt habt ihr zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder ihr tauscht verschiedene Sachen aus, was meistens ohne höhere Kosten funktioniert.
Oder ihr wählt so aus das alles auf drei Shops verteilt wird.
Das lohnt sich in der Regel aber nur wenn eine Komponente in einem Shop wirklich extrem günstig zu haben ist.
Genauso ist es aber im Gegenzug nicht Sinnvoll alles bei einem zu ordern,da sich, bedingt durch die "ausgeklügelte" Preisstruktur mancher Shops,sonst alles unnötig verteuert. 
Wichtig für den Fall das bei mehreren Händlern bestellt wird ist auf die sofortige Verfügbarkeit zu achten,was sich aber im oberen Bereich mit
"Verfügbarkeit soll mindestens sein" auch automatisieren lässt.

*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zusammenstellungen für AMD und Intel*

*Changelog*

*04.03.10* First day online 
*02.04.10* Phenom x3 720BE gegen Athlon X4 630 Getauscht (650€) 
*10.04.10* NT getauscht (500€/650€)
*27.04.10* Limits um jeweils 50€ bzw. 100€ erhöht,bei den 800 und 1000€ das NT getauscht,beim nun 1100€ AMD-System den1055T als Alternative und die Kategorie "ohne Limit " eingeführt.
*29.04.10* Aufgrund der Budgeterhöhung den i750 beim 700€ System eingebaut, HD4850 durch HD5750 beim Budget System ersetzt
*08.05.10* 550€ - X4 630 gegen X4 635 getauscht - 700€ System komplett geändert - 850€ auch komplett umgebaut - Design an verschiedenen Stellen überarbeitet
*10.05.10* Budget - X3 435 gegen X3 440 getauscht
*02.06.10* beim AMD 550, 700 und 850€ System ein Board mir aktuellem 870 Chipsatz verbaut. 
*10.08.10* Budget: HD5750 durch HD5770 ersetzt; AMD+Intel 550€: HD5770 durch GTX460 768MB ersetzt; AMD 700€: Athlon X4635 durch Phenom 955BE ersetzt; Intel 700€: HD5830 durch GTX460
    1024MB ersetzt; Intel 850€: HD5850 durch HD 5870 ersetzt; AMD+Intel 1100€: Kingston G2 64GB durch Corsair force 80GB ersetzt; AMD+Intel ohne Limit: Kingston G2 64GB durch Corsair force 120GB
    ersetzt; AMD ohne Limit: Auf 8GB aufgerüstet; Budget - 1100€: 4GB A-Data Value durch 4GB Geil Value ersetzt.
*11.08.10* Intel 700€ - 1100€ I5 750 durch i5 760 ersetzt
*15.08.10* AMD+Intel 850€: Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB durch Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB ersetzt
*26.08.10* AMD 550€: Athlon X4 635 durch Athlon X4 640 ersetzt. 
*02.09.10* Budget: Sharkoon Rush Power400W durch Cougar A350 ersetzt.
*08.09.10* Budget: AMD Athlon II X3 440 durch AMD Athlon II X3 445 ersetzt; AMD + Intel 550€: Enermax Pro 82II durch CougarA400 ersetzt; Intel ohne Limit: i7 930 durch i7 950 ersetzt und den Status
    "In Arbeit" gelöscht; diverse Texte umformuliert; Office PC eingeführt.
*21.09.10* 700€: Für beide Systeme eine Gainward GTX460 GLH eingesetzt; AMD700+850: PII 955BE durch 965BE ersetzt; Kommentare gespoilert.+
*25.09.10* Budget: Komplett umgebaut und auf Preis Leistung optimiert.
*06.10.10* AMD+Intel 700€: 1TB Platte aus den teureren Syatemen eingebaut; Die Asus GTX460 ersetzt wegen Unklarheit bei den verbauten Kühlern die Gainward GS GTX460.
*15.11.10* Alle Systeme grundlegend renoviert, unterhalb des alten Budget (jetzt 450€) ein neues Eingeführt und die "Ohne Limit" Systeme ersatzlos gestrichen.
*12.01.11* Neben diversen kleineren Änderungen im Vorfeld ist jetzt die komplette HD6xxx und GTX570/80 Generation eingepflegt.
*26.03.11* Intel SB eingepflegt; Budgetgrenzen angepasst; diverse Änderungen bei den Grafikkarten, den Netzteilen und der Speicherausstattung. 
*28.03.11* Die SSD-Threads von Elementardrache und roheed verlinkt und ein paar Grunglegende Worte zu SSD's eingefügt.
 *02.04.11* 955BE ist jetzt auch im 450€ System.
 *29.05.11* X4 840 ersetzt den X3 450 im Budget-System
 *10.06.11* 450€: HD6870 ersetzt HD6850; Intel 550€: HD6950 ersetzt HD6870; AMD550: X6 1090BE ersetzt 955BE
 *14.06.11* AMD 750€:X6 1100T ersetzt X6 1090T; Intel 750€: i5 2500K ersetzt i5 2400
 *23.10.11* Alle AMD-Systeme auf AM3+ Boards umgestellt; Budget wieder mit einem Athlon X3 versehen, 450€ auf 8GB aufgerüstet; diverse kleine Änderungen durchgeführt
 *21.12.11* Das Officesystem auf FM1 umgestellt
 *06.02.12* Grundlegende Überarbeitung aller Systeme
 *21.02.12* 1100€ System wieder eingeführt; Pure Power CM 530W ersetzt das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520/620 in den 750-1100€ Rechnern; diverse Formulierungen geändert.
 *24.05.12* Nachdem zwischenzeitlich die HD7xxxReihe und die GTX670 Einzug gehalten hat sind jetzt die IVY-Quadcores und die GTX670 dazu gekommen.
     Ab dem 750€ System kein Warenkorb mehr für AMD-Systeme. 
 *04.10.12* Nach kleineren Änderung zwischendurch komplette Runderneuerung der meisten Systeme, SSD's bei 900und 1100€ wieder integriert, Festplattenaustattung der aktuellen Preisentwicklung angepasst. 
*12.10.12* SLI und CF - Pro und Contra  überarbeitet
*01.11.12* FX-8320 ersetzt FX8150 im 750,900 und 1100€ AMD-System.
*06.11.12* FX-8350 ersetzt FX-8320 im 750,900 und 1100€ AMD-System.
*16.02.13* Nachdem im Januar alle AMD Rechner bis auf das Budget-Modell auf Vishera umgerüstet wurden hat jetzt der Intel Office-Rechner eine Ivy-Bridge Recheneinheit bekommen.
*22.02.13* Der G2130 ersetzt den G870 im Intel Budget Rechner
*01.03.13* i5 3470 durch einen i5 3550 ersetzt und Hinweis zu K-CPU's gesetzt (Intel 750,900 und 1100€), 16GB Kit im 1100€ System getauscht, kleinere Fehler beseitigt
*03.07.13* Große Update, Haswell nebst neuen Boards bei Intel 600€,750€,900€ und 1100€ eingepflegt, AMD CPU's ggf durch den Taktgesteigerten Nachfolger ersetzt, Titan,GTX760,GTX770
    und GTX760 eingepflegt, Netzteile ab dem Budget-System durchgehend auf BQ umgestellt.
 Die Punkte "Besondere Grafikkarten" und "SLI und CF - pro und contra"  überarbeitet.
 *09.07.13* Office System jetzt auch mit BQ, gegen 20€ Ersparnis downgrade vom G2120 auf den G2020  
 *06.12.13* Nach kleineren Änderungen zwischendurch Grundüberholung aller Systeme.
*27.01.14* SSHD für die 750€ Systeme, BQ Systempower gegen PurePower-Serie ausgetauscht
*08.03.14* Das Asrock 970 Extrem3 wird wegen Problemen mit den Spannungswandlern durch das Gigabyte GA-970-DS3P ersetzt, R9270 nimmt im 500€ System den Platz der GTX660 ein.
*28.05.14* Alternative HDD für die Office-, Budget- und 500€ Systeme, neues Mainboard für das AMD-Office System (Jeweils wegen schlechter Verfügbarkeit). 
    Haswell-Refresh ersetzt die Vorgänger, die letzten HD7xxx-Karten wurden durch R9-Karten ersetzt. 
 *23.06.14* Nach einigen Unstimmigkeiten sind alle Systeme nochmal auf jeder Position überprüft worden.
     Neben vielen Detailänderungen hat dies unter anderem bei Intel unterhalb von 750€ zum Schritt zurück auf Haswell und dem Tausch von einigen NT's geführt.
 *08.10.14* Nach mehreren kleinen Kompatibilitäts-und Verfügbarkeitsanpassungen haben die Systeme ab 900€ Nvidias Maxwell spendiert bekommen, das 750er profitiert vom Preisverfall und hat 
     AMD's r9 290 eingepflanzt bekommen.
     Ab 750€ aufwärts ist jetzt die Be quiet! Straight Power 10 Serie mit DC-DC TEchnik verbaut.
*11/14* SSHD beim 600er gestrichen, dafür auch mit einem Be quiet! Straight Power 10, ab 750€ G.Skill Ares DDR3-2133 verbaut
*03/15* Neben kleinen Verfügbarkeitsupdates zwischendurch gibts größere Änderungen. *Budget* FX4300 ersetzt FX4350; Sharkoon VS4_S ersetzt Sharkoon Vaya; System Power 7 350W ersetzt die Variante mit 450W.
i3 4150 ersetzt i3 4130    *500€* FX6300 ersetzt FX6350; R9 270 ersetzt R9 270X *1200€* Budget von 1100 auf 1200€ erhöht, Arbeitsspeicher von 8 auf 16GB erhöht.
*Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## Schnitzel (4. März 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Auch meins


----------



## Schnitzel (4. März 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## manolo_ERT (8. März 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hallo, 

danke erstmal für die gute anleitung, allerdings habe ich noch n paar fragen:

-bringen die 30€ mehrwert vom mainboard "Gigabyte GA-790XT-USB3" zum "Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, 770" etwas - ein großer unterschied ist doch bloß die ATIcrossfire möglichkeit oder?

und was heißt (full)retail bei manchen gpus und boxed bei dem cpu?


----------



## Schnitzel (8. März 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wirklichen Mehrwert im Sinne von "mehr Leistung" für eine Single Karte  - nein.
Das 790 hat den aktuellen Chipsatz,bietet wie du schon gesagt hast Crossfire und hat Feinheiten wie zb. abgewinkelte SATA -Anschlüsse. 

Bei Full Retail Karten ist meistens das Bundle das mitgeliefert wird umfangreicher,da kannst du dich aber auf der Herstellerseite Informieren.
Bei boxed CPU's wird ein Kühler mitgeliefert,der zumindest für den Normalbetrieb ausreicht.
Außerdem bietet Boxed CPU's  eine längere Garantie und sind darüber hinaus auch oft günstiger.


----------



## manolo_ERT (22. März 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

kannst du auch barebone-konfigurationen zusammenstellen bzw mir damit helfen? :mrgreen:


----------



## Schnitzel (22. März 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da habe ich mich nicht mit beschäftigt,kann dir also auch keine hilfreichen tips bezüglich der Kompatibilität geben.


----------



## Hardwell (1. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

echt ne super anleitung


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja nicht schlecht. Aber beim 1000€ Euro Rechner würde ich kein billig BeQuiet Kram reinmachen sondern Qualität.

Udn beim 800€ Rechner auch nicht.
Und beim 650€ Rechner auch nicht.

Gibt besser Netzteile in der Region, einfach mal Informieren.
Cougar ist besser, Sharkoon, Silverpower oder sowas.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Jep,ich weiß - wird die Tage überarbeitet.


----------



## Luigi93 (7. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja nicht schlecht. Aber beim 1000€ Euro Rechner würde ich kein billig BeQuiet Kram reinmachen sondern Qualität.
> ...
> Gibt besser Netzteile in der Region, einfach mal Informieren.
> Cougar ist besser, Sharkoon, Silverpower oder sowas.


Warum ist Be Quiet denn Billigschrott und keine Qualität? Bei den Test (z.B. von PCGH) schneiden die NTs doch immer gut bis sehr gut ab und ich hab auch noch nie etwas wirklich Schlechtes über diese NTs gehört. Klar favorisiert jeder eine andere Marke, aber DAS interessiert mich jetzt mal . Ich habe mit meinem Be Quiet keinerlei Probleme (sehr leise, wird nicht sehr warm, keine Abstürze, keinerlei merkwürdige Geräusche oder ähnliches). Außerdem ist Be Quiet seit Jahren Hersteller des Jahres bei PCGH.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Weil die Pure Power BeQuiets nicht für die 530 Watt gebaut sind.
Da sollte man echt zu besseren Produktion greifen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil die Pure Power BeQuiets nicht für die 530 Watt gebaut sind.
> Da sollte man echt zu besseren Produktion greifen.


 

OK blöde Frage wo ist da der Unterschied zwischen Pure Power und Dark Power Netzteilen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die verwendeten Komponenten und die Auslegung derer für eine bestimmte Leistung.
Das Dark Power Netzteildesign ist für deutlich höhere Leistung ausgelegt als das des Pure Powers.
Du kannst ein Dark Power 550 Watt nicht mit dem Pure Power 530 Watt vergleichen. Dazwischen liegen Welten.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

War so auch nicht gedacht, hatte gefragt weil ich es nicht wusste. Aber jetzt weiß ich es ja, man kann halt nicht alles wissen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Der Preisunterschied kommt ja nicht nur deswegen, weil das Dark Power Kabelmanagment hat. 
Schraub mal ein Dark Power auf und dann ein Pure Power, dann sieht mans sofort.


----------



## Luigi93 (7. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ok, das mit den Pure Power-NTs wusste ich nicht. Aber laut Threshold klang es so, als wäre BQ generell "Schrott". Ich würde sowieso nur ein NT mit Kabelmanagement kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Luigi93 schrieb:


> Ok, das mit den Pure Power-NTs wusste ich nicht. Aber laut Threshold klang es so, als wäre BQ generell "Schrott". Ich würde sowieso nur ein NT mit Kabelmanagement kaufen


 
Nein, er bezog sich ja darauf, dass schnitzel für einen 1000€ High End Rechner das Pure Power genommen hat und das ist eben in der Leistungsklasse nicht zu empfehlen.
Da bin ich absolut einer Meinung mit Threshold.
Als Office Netzteil bis 400 Watt ist es OK, aber nicht darüber.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn du das ganze aber mal zusammen rechnest zieht auch der 1000€ Rechner nicht wesentlich mehr als 300W,und das unter Last.
Von daher bin ich mit dem Bequiet mehr als auf der sicheren Seite.

Auch wenn's nicht die allererste Qualität ist(und das ist es definitiv nicht,da hat QSS (  ) schon recht) liege ich damit sicherlich in den oberen 15% aller verfügbaren NT's.
Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mal ein paar Aternativen raus suchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Aber in einem 1000€ Rechner kann man auch eine GTX 470/480 reinbauen und dann wirst schon etwas enger fürs BeQuiet.
Da würde ich es einfach sinnvoller finden, wenn du da ein besseres Modell anbieten würdest als ein Pure Power.
Und ich muss Threshold da auch recht geben (aber nur hier, sonst ist er mir zu sehr Fanboy ), dass du durch die Bank nur BeQuiet Pue Power stehen hast. 
Bei einem kleinen Rechner mit 5770 oder so ist das noch OK (obwohl man auch da ein anderes nehmen könnte), aber gerade ab 600€ würde ich doch etwas Besseres einbauen.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Kann man sicherlich,sollte man aber nicht.
Hat aber nichts mit dem NT zu tun.
Ich hab ja gesagt,ich schau mich nach alternativen um.


----------



## Jonas (8. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hi!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung! :-O

Ich würde mir gerne den 500€-PC demnächst holen (in ca. 1 1/2 Monaten).
Kann ich auf diesem Rechner zum Beispiel GTA IV, CoD:MW2, BF-BC2 auf Hoch flüssig spielen?

Bzw. was gibt es noch für Kauftipps, ich möchte MAXIMAL 600 Euro ausgeben.

Gruß,
Jonas


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ist sicher drin. Der AMD ist ein 4 Kerner, damit gehts auf jeden Fall und die ATI 5770 hat genügend Videoram für GTA 4.
Beim Intel ist es so eine Sache. Als Dual Core etwas zu langsam und ich weiß nicht, wie GTA 4 auf SMT reagiert.
Ich würde daher zum AMD tendieren.


----------



## Jonas (8. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist sicher drin. Der AMD ist ein 4 Kerner, damit gehts auf jeden Fall und die ATI 5770 hat genügend Videoram für GTA 4.
> Beim Intel ist es so eine Sache. Als Dual Core etwas zu langsam und ich weiß nicht, wie GTA 4 auf SMT reagiert.
> Ich würde daher zum AMD tendieren.



Danke!


----------



## Jonas (9. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Könnte es sich lohnen in den 500€-Rechner eine SSD einzubauen?
Oder wäre es besser, das Geld für eine zweite 5770 für CF zu kaufen?

Gruß,
Jonas


----------



## Schnitzel (9. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Grundsätzlich bringt dir eine SSD beim spielen selber keinen großen Vorteil.
Was sich wesentlich verkürzen wird sind die Ladezeiten von Windows und den Spielen die darauf installiert sind.
Um außerhalb von Windows und Office aber einen wirklichen Mehrwert zu haben bräuchtest du min eine 80GB Platte,und die ist bei deinem Budget nicht wirklich Sinnvoll.
Auch von CF (aber auch SLI) mit zwei Mittelklassekarten würde ich Abstand nehmen.
Allerdings fällt der Preis für die HD5830 im Dreitagesrhythmus um 5€.
Wenn das so weiter geht kommt die bald in einen Bereich wo sie Empfehlenswert wird.


----------



## Jonas (9. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bringt dir eine SSD beim spielen selber keinen großen Vorteil.
> Was sich wesentlich verkürzen wird sind die Ladezeiten von Windows und den Spielen die darauf installiert sind.
> Um außerhalb von Windows und Office aber einen wirklichen Mehrwert zu haben bräuchtest du min eine 80GB Platte,und die ist bei deinem Budget nicht wirklich Sinnvoll.
> Auch von CF (aber auch SLI) mit zwei Mittelklassekarten würde ich Abstand nehmen.
> ...



Alles klar, Danke!
Ich werde mir den Rechner auch erst in ca. 1 1/2 Monaten kaufen, vllt. liegt die HD5830 dann in einem ordentlichen Preisbereich 

Gruß,
Jonas


----------



## bulldozer (14. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei einem kleinen Rechner mit 5770 oder so ist das noch OK (obwohl man auch da ein anderes nehmen könnte), aber gerade ab 600€ würde ich doch etwas Besseres einbauen.


 
Und das soll was bringen außer unnötig mehr Geld ausgeben? Solang es für die dort gelistete Zusammenstellung langt, und das tuht das PurePower, ist alles paletti.
Ob man später aufrüsten will ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das Netzteildesign des Pure Power ist eben für 530 Watt nicht gebaut, ganz einfach.
Da kann man lieber Das Sharkoon Rush Power oder Silverpower kaufen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hier verweise ich auf den P/L-Tipp der 04/10: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500.

Buget = Bu*d*get.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Buget = Bu*d*get.


Oh ja,natürlich.Werde ich mit ausbessern.
Danke.

Edit:
Können diejenigen die die BeQuiet NT's kritisiert haben mir mal bitte ein paar links liefern die diese Kritik untermauern?
Ich hab mich die letzten Tage nochmal eingehend damit beschäftigt und kann das nicht annähernd bestätigen.
Bis das da nicht mehr kommt als "die sind Schei....." sind die Bequiets bis auf weiteres wieder drin.


----------



## strolch (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

wow super Anleitung. Muss jetzt auch endlich meinen 6 Jahre alten PC ersetzen und hab jetzt mal die 500€ und 650€ Variante unter dei Lupe genommen.
Eigentlich soll der nur Starcraft 2 schaffen. Meint ihr, dass das mit den beiden Konfigurationen gut machbar ist?

Wie sieht es bei den beiden Systemen eigentlich mit der Lautstärke und dem Stromverbrauch aus? Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit den Komponenten?!

schöne Grüße


----------



## Schnitzel (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hy,
die Lautstärke wird sich - wenn du den Rechner 1:1 übernimmst - zumindest im Idlebetrieb in Grenzen halten,bedingt durch die Boxed-Kühler aber sicherlich nicht silent sein.
Bei den großen AMD's - also ab dem 650€ Rechner -  werden schon Heatpipekühler als Boxed mitgeliefert die sicherlich besser sind als das was Intel mitliefert.
Dafür müssen sie aber wegen dem Vierkerner wieder mehr Abwärme bewältigen,im Endeffekt wird also wieder ein Remie herrschen.
Im Endeffekt kommt es halt drauf an wie empfindlich du bist.


Den Stromverbrauch ist schwer abzuschätzen wird aber bei beiden Rechnern aber irgendwo zwischen 200 und 250W unter Last liegen.


----------



## strolch (26. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Also von dem was ich gelesen habe, werde ich eh auf AMD setzen in der Preisklasse. Werde wahrscheinlich eher die 500€ Klasse nehmen, da bei der 650er alleine der Prozessor schon ca 30W mehr zieht.
Hm na dann hoffe ich mal, dass das leise genug ist.
Kann man eigentlich allgemein 2 große Onlineshops empfehlen, die man in der Regel als günstig betiteln kann? Weil den ganzen Warenkorb bestellt man ja nicht bei 4 verschiedenen Anbietern wegen der Versandtkosten. Da sollte man sich denke ich mal schon auf 2 festlegen oder?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. April 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn du dir deinen persönlichen Warenkorb zusammen gestellt hast gibt es unten rechts einen Button "günstigste Anbieter für alle Artikel ermitteln".
Auf der folgenden Seite hast du dann noch verschiedene möglichkeiten - zB. einen Händler auszuschließen oder die Anzahl der Shops einzustellen bei denen du bestellen willst.
Es kann sich übrigens durchaus lohnen bei mehreren Shops zu bestellen.
Nur must du dann wirklich drauf achten das alles lieferbar ist,sonst stehst du nachher mit einem Teilsystem da und kannst nicht testen.

Alleine wegen den 30W TDP würde ich nicht zum kleineren Rechner greifen,im Idlebetrieb wirst du da eh ziemlich wenig Unterschied haben.
Und ich geh mal fast davon aus das der 630 nicht mit einem Heatpipekühler geliefert wird.

Die Shops sind eine Glaubensfrage - frag 10verschiedene Leute und du bekommst 8 verschiedene Antworten.
Nichts Falsch machen vom Service her kannst du mit Alternate,dafür sind die fast immer am teuersten.
Persönlich hab ich meisten bei Mindfactory mit Goldservice (Vorabtausch im Garantiefall für den Zeitraum eines halben Jahres) bestellt.


----------



## strolch (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke Schnitzel für die Antworten.
Das mit den Anbietern filtern ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut.
Eine Frage habe ich jedoch noch...ich bin unschlüssig, ob ich das 550 oder 700 Euro System nehmen soll. Tendiere momentan dazu den Prozessor vom 700€-System zu nehmen, aber statt der der 5830 dann die 5770 aus dem 550€ System zu nehmen? Ist das grundlegend ein guter Kompromiss? Also nicht, dass der Prozessor dann für die 5770 überdimensioniert ist. 
Da auf dem Rechner eh "nur" Starcraft 2 laufen soll, sollte der stärkere Prozessor schon die bessere Wahl sein oder?
Heatpipekühler? Ich nehme an, dass das einfach eine neuere Kühlmethode ist? 

Sorry, dass ich das hier ein wenig als Kaufberatung missbrauche. Stehe aber kurz vor "Vollzug" und da will ich nochmal eine fachkundige Meinung 

schöne Grüße


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Natürlich ist es garkein Problem den 955BE in den 550€ Rechner einzubauen,erwarte aber keine Wunderdinge solltest du aber nicht erwarten.
Mit Heatpipes wird die Hitze vom Prozessor weggeleitet was wesentlich besser funktioniert als ohne.
Schmeiß mal Google an.
Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung ist ab einer TDP von 125W einer dabei,also auch im Fall des
 955BE,nicht aber beim 630.


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

sehr gute pc-konfigurationen und seriöse empfehlungen noch dazu!


----------



## strolch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Guten morgen! 

Mittlerweile läuft mein System und bin soweit zufrieden. Nur ist leider der Lüfter vom Boxed PhenomII 955BOX einfach zu laut. Kann man nicht einfach den Lüfter auf dem "Kühlelement" austauschen und dann ist Ruhe? Wenn ja welcher käme da in Frage?
Oder muss man dann den kompletten Lüfter+Kühler austauschen?
Da käme dann wohl nur der Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B von der ersten Seite in Betracht oder? Hab beim kompletten Wechsel ein wenig Angst, dass das Ding dann von der Höhe nicht zum Gehäuse und Mainboard passt :S
Wäre nochmal für ein wenig Hilfestellung dankbar


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hast du die Regelung vom Board angeschmissen?
Zumindest im Idle sollte der Boxed leise sein.


----------



## strolch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Regelung an ist. Habe jetzt zwar gerade nicht nachgeguckt, aber man hört es anhand der Systemauslastung. Wenn ich nur ein Worddokument oder so geöffnet habe, ist er auch relativ leise. Wenn ich allerdings auf Internetseiten bin, auf denen einige "aufwendigere" Sachen wie mehrere Javaapplikationen etc. sind, dann springt der Lüfter schon an. Das ganze passiert halt schon so ab ca. 20% Auslastung (laut CPU Auslastung bei der WIN7-Minianwendung).


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Du kannst dir auch den Arctic Cooling Freeze holen, der kostet um 20€ und den kann man sehr leicht einbauen, einfach den alten von der CPU abbauen, die CPU sauber wichen und den Arctic draufsetzen. Das geht ohne Boardausbau.


----------



## Ronso (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo Schnitzel, vielen Dank für Deinen sehr informativen Thread. Bei mir steht demnächst ebenfalls eine Aufrüstung meines PC's an. Der PC steht bei mir in einem Computertisch. Ich frage mich, ob ich bei der Belüftung was beachten werden sollte. Die einzige Belüftung würde nur von hinten kommen. Vorn ist eine Tür, und an den Seiten jeweils die Schrankwände, und oben ist es auch dicht. Bräuchte ich deswegen einen stärkeren Lüfter / Kühler, der ordentlich Dampf von hinten reinblasen kann?

Gruß,

Ronso


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das ist schon mal schelcht, dass du vorne keinen Luftzugang hast.
Wie viel Platz hat der PC denn darin?


----------



## Ronso (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Vorne ist halt ne Tür. Für nen USB-Stick reicht der Platz noch aus. Notfalls kann man die Tür im laufenden Betrieb aufmachen. Rechts und Links hat der PC gerade mal je 0,5-1cm Platz.

Wenn ich daheim bin, kann ich ja mal die Maße durchgeben.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das Problem dabei ist halt das der PC keine Frischluft bekommt, wobei die Luft idealerweise von vorne unten nach hinten oben geleitet werden sollte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Ronso schrieb:


> Vorne ist halt ne Tür. Für nen USB-Stick reicht der Platz noch aus. Notfalls kann man die Tür im laufenden Betrieb aufmachen. Rechts und Links hat der PC gerade mal je 0,5-1cm Platz.
> 
> Wenn ich daheim bin, kann ich ja mal die Maße durchgeben.


 
Das ist echt übel. Wie soll der PC da Luft bekommen?
Er kann ja nicht von hinten ansaugen und auch ausblasen, das geht nicht.
Kannst du die Fronttür abbauen, sodass der Tisch vorne offen ist?


----------



## Ronso (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist echt übel. Wie soll der PC da Luft bekommen?
> Er kann ja nicht von hinten ansaugen und auch ausblasen, das geht nicht.
> Kannst du die Fronttür abbauen, sodass der Tisch vorne offen ist?



Wie bereits erwähnt, kann ich in Zukunft darauf achten, dass die Tür zumindest im laufenden Betrieb geöffnet bleibt. Dann müsste ich meinem PC ja Respekt zollen, dass er so lange in diesem Zustand überlebt hat.

Zu welcher Konfiguration würdet ihr tendieren, wenn man sicherstellen will, dass man das zukünftige Spiel "F1 2010" von Codemasters in der Auflösung 1920 x 1200 mit den maximalen Detaileinstellungen flüssig spielen will? Ansonsten spiele ich recht aktiv WoW und ein paar RPG's wie the Witcher oder TwoWorlds. Witcher2 könnte mich evtl. auch interessieren.

Wegen World of Warcraft hätte ich eine Frage. Lohnt es sich dafür eine gute Netzwerkkarte zu kaufen? Gerade PCGames macht in den Tests auch Werbung dafür. Ich glaube es handelte sich um eine Killer Xeno Pro.

Gruß,

Ronso


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn du die Onboardnetzwerkkarte benutzt, reicht das in der Regel.
Die Netzwerkkarten brauchen nur spezielle Ego Shooter Spieler, aber WOW Spieler brauchen das nicht.

Ich würde dir zu einem AMD Phenom 945 oder Athlon 630 raten, in Verbindung mit einer 5850 solltest du das Game problemlos darstellen können, da F1 2010 auf der gleichen Engine aufbaut wie Dirt 2.


----------



## Ronso (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hi, hier wurde ja die Xigmatek Midgard empfohlen. Leider ist sie 1-2 cm zu breit für meinen Schrank. Deshalb hab ich mir die Asgard angeschaut. Von der Breite her passt sie. Jedoch hat sie im PCGH-Test schlecht abgeschnitten:
Xigmatek Asgard im Test: Wie gut ist das 30-Euro-Gehäuse? - xigmatek

Zu der Serie Asgard II habe ich leider keinen Test gefunden. Es scheint so, dass ich mich nach einer besseren Alternative umschauen sollte. Die Midgard hatte mir besonders gut gefallen, da man weitere Festplatten einfach von der Seite "einschieben" konnte.

Welche CPU-Lüfter kämen dann in Frage, wenn man nur so ein schmales Gehäuse hat?

Gruß,

Ronso


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das kommt ja hauptsächlich durch die schlechten Temps infolge der Abwesenheit von Lüftern zustande und halt durch die schmale Bauweise,wobei letzteres ja genau das ist was du brauchst.

Verbauen kannst du auf jeden Fall die ganze 92mm Garde und auch alle Topblower.
Für alles was darüber hinaus geht würde ich mal im Forum nachfragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Fair wäre es gewesen, das Gehäuse mit zwei Lüftern auszustatten, aber sie testen es nun mal so, wie man es kaufen kann.
Bau im Asgard einen zweiten 120mm Lüfter ein und du wirst keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Ronso (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen der Radeon HD 5870 im 850€ Beispiel und der Radeon HD 5870 im 1100€ Beispiel (wenn man jeweils auf die AMD Konfiguration geht)?

Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, full retail (11161-01-50R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sapphire Radeon HD 5870, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, full retail (21161-00-50R/21161-00-54R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Von der Leistung  keiner.
Wahrscheinlich habe ich das mal nach Verfügbarkeit geändert.
Wobei die aus Sapphire dem 850er eigentlich die bessere weil leisere ist.
Muß ich ändern.
Hier findest du alle verfügbaren 5850 und 5870 nach Preis sotiert.
Verfügbare HD5850+HD5870

Edit:
Habs jetzt einheitlich bei allen auf die Powercolor geändert.
Die kommt mit minimal erhöhten Taktraten und hat einen sehr guten Kühler.


----------



## Ronso (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nach langer Überlegung bin ich zur folgenden Konfiguration angelangt.

Ronso Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Grafikkarte wird aller Voraussicht nach noch warten müssen. Du sagst, dass die 850er die bessere Wahl wäre. Auch im Zusammenspiel mit dem 965er CPU? Ich hätte gern ein System, wo alle Teile optimal aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Über eure Verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen. Auch Kritiken sind sehr willkommen. Der PC sollte die nächsten 2-3 Jahre "laufen" ohne großartig nachgerüstet zu werden. Evtl. 2 weitere Speicherbänke, eine weitere Festplatte und so weiter und so fort.

Ps: Ich hoffe, es ist kein Problem, dass ich hier poste. Oder soll ich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen?


----------



## Crymes (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Gute Idee mit den Empfehlungen!


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Ronso schrieb:


> Ps: Ich hoffe, es ist kein Problem, dass ich hier poste. Oder soll ich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen?



Ich denke besser ist das.
Sonst kommt wohlmöglich gleich ein Mod angeflogen.
Als letzten Rat in diesem Thread
Das NT ist sehr gut aber maßlos uberdimensioniert.
Wenn du unbeding ein Gold-NT haben willst schau dir das Enermax PRO87+ 500W ATX 2.3  an.
Die 5850 läuft auch sehr gut mit einem Athlon-Vierkerner wie dem X4 435 zusammen.
Wenn du die CPU-Leistung nicht anderweitig benötigst kannst du an dieser Stelle noch gut Geld einsparen und verzichtest unter AA/AF quasi auf nichts.

@ Langsamfalter
Danke


----------



## Ronso (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke, ich habe dazu einen neuen Thread aufgemacht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...isprobleme/101896-ronsos-zukuenftiger-pc.html


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hier stand nicht vernünftiges.


----------



## strouze (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke für die ganzen Infos.
Was mich interessieren würde, ist der Leistungsunterschied zwischen der Low-Budget Variante und der 550€ Variante. 
Wie viel mehr fps/ Rechenleistung bekommt man für die 100€ mehr ?

Was mich auch wundert (ich hab keine Ahnung von der Materie, die Athlon II Prozessoren werden durchgehend bis zur 800€ Grenze verbaut, sind sie so gut das die Investition in einen Phenom II nichts bringt ? 

Würde es etwas bringen auf die Low-Budget Variante eine 
*MSI R5770 Hawk, Radeon HD 5770, 1024MB GDDR5 
*
*und eine 
*
* AMD Phenom II X4 945 95W (C3), 4x 3.00GHz, boxed 

zu verbauen ?

*

Oder würde eine der anderen Komponenten die Leistung zu sehr aus bremsen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die Athlons werden deswegen genommen, weil der Leistungsunterschied zum Phenom einfach sehr gering ist und das gesparte Geld kann dann entweder gespart oder in eine bessere GraKa investiert werden.
Ein Gaming System ist immer nur dann schnell, wenn eine schnelle Grafikkarte verbaut ist, der Prozessor ist da die sekundäre Stufe.

Wenn du die Hawk und einen Phenom 2 verbauen willst, dann ist das nicht mehr Low Budget. 
Aber natürlich kannst du die vorgeschlagenen Rechner modifizieren. Letztendlich sollen sie nur eine Hilfestellung geben, was man so ungefähr für das Geld bekommt.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Quanti hat ja eigentlich alles gesagt.
Primär geht es hier ja um Gaming Rechner.
Global kann man sagen das je niedriger die Auflösung und die Einstellungen für AA/AF umso wichtiger wird die CPU.
Im Umkehrschluss heißt das auch wiederum das je höher die Auflösung und die Einstellungen für AA/AF umso unwichtiger wird die CPU.

Ich hab folgendes an einen Redakteur per PN Geschrieben.



> ich würde in meinen Zusammenstellungen gerne einen Hinweis zur Abhängigkeit von CPU und GPU Leistung einbringen und wollte mal wissen ob man das so schreiben kann oder ob da ein Bock drin ist.
> 
> CPU vs. GPU
> Ein Thema das ich mal versuchen werde zu erklären,auch wenn das so in allerletzter Konsequenz nicht 100% richtig ist.
> ...


Da das ganze per PN geschehen ist darf ich die Antwort hier nicht Zitieren, negativ war sie jedoch nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da das ganze per PN geschehen ist darf ich die Antwort hier nicht Zitieren, negativ war sie jedoch nicht.


 
Du musst die PN auch nicht zitieren, du kannst den Inhalt mit deinen Worten zusammenfassen, bzw. den Redakteur danach fragen, ob du dessen Inhalte zitieren kannst.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich bin noch in Verhandlung, war nur über Pfingsten 5Tage an der See.


----------



## Frank Dux (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hi,
du hattest mich ja schon mal auf deinen Zusammenstellungen hingewiesen, finde ich sind schöne Anregungen dabei. Kannst du irgendwas zu Lautstärke der Systeme sagen?

mfg tom


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die sind stark abhängig von der Grafikkarte, die verbaut wird und welches Gehäuse verwendet wird.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

.... und in der Grundkonfiguration natürlich vom Boxed-kühler der CPU.
Wer es gerne leiser mag,für den sind weiter unten noch ein paar Kühler aufgeführt.
Die zwei Slipstreams dürften selbst ungeregelt wohl die wenigsten stören und auch die verbauten NT's gehören eher zu den leiseren ihrer Gattung.
In jedem Fall ist da eine genaue Planung Notwendig wenn du in Sachen Lautstärke emfindlicher bist als der Durchschnitt.

@Quantenslipstrem
Solange die Lüfterplätze am richtigen Ort sind ist das Gehäuse selber garnicht so entscheidend.
Laute  Komponenten bekommst du auch in einem gedämmten Gehäuse nicht wirklich Leise,leise werden aber  zB. im Rebel9 nicht laut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Solange die Lüfterplätze am richtigen Ort sind ist das Gehäuse selber garnicht so entscheidend.
> Laute Komponenten bekommst du auch in einem gedämmten Gehäuse nicht wirklich Leise,leise werden aber zB. im Rebel9 nicht laut.


 
Ich bezog mich jetzt eigentlich darauf, welche Lüfter in dem Gehäuse verbaut sind, da gibts ja Unterschiede. 
Also das, was Standard ist und die sind nun mal nicht durchweg gut.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

2.
Auch habe ich bei den Systemen keinen Kühler eingeplant, jedoch wird immer *die* Boxed-Version der CPU vebaut.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke.


----------



## oneone (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wie laut ist der mitgelieferte Kühler des AMD 1090T in dB?


----------



## Schnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich hab nicht den blassesten Schimmer.
Leise wird er unter Last auf jeden Fall nicht sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



oneone schrieb:


> Wie laut ist der mitgelieferte Kühler des AMD 1090T in dB?


 
So laut, dass du die auf jeden Fall einen extra Kühler kaufen wirst.


----------



## Moritz2000 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das sind echt super Zusammenstellungen! 
Bei den Preislimits würde ich überwiegend gleiche PCs kaufen, mit vlt der ein oder anderen kleinen Änderung, auf Grund persönlicher Erfahrungen 



> Desöfteren kommen in letzter Zeit Wunsch nach 3000€ Pc's auf.
> Dank der tatkräftigen Unterstützung konnten die meisten davon abgebracht  werden Ihre Wünsche in die Tat umzusetzen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@ Schnitzel: Ich hab noch nen Fehler gefunden, im 550€ Bereich.
"Leider gibt es hier keine andere Möglichkeit ohne das Bu*d*get zu sehr zu *S*prengen aber gleichzeitig auf den neuen Sockel zu bauen."

Schnitzel, kannst du mir einen günstigen So. 775 Quad Empfehlen für ne GTS250?


----------



## Schnitzel (15. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Jepp, Danke.
Fürn 775er kann ich nur empfehlen dich nach einem Gebrauchten Q6600 G0 umzusehen.
Alles andere wäre Geldverschwendung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich danke dir.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> "Leider gibt es hier keine andere Möglichkeit ohne das Bu*d*get zu sehr zu *S*prengen aber gleichzeitig auf den neuen Sockel zu bauen."


 
Seit wann schreibe man "sprengen" groß?


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sry, . Wird immer klein geschrieben.


----------



## Schnitzel (15. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

OT:
nicht immer,
Substantivierung ? Wikipedia
aber in diesem Fall schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> aber in diesem Fall schon.


 
Jup, und darum gings mir.
Dass man das Gehen groß schreiben kann, eben so wie das Sprengen, aber eben nur in Ausnahmefällen und diese Ausnahme gabs hier nicht.


----------



## Cinnayum (8. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Intel hat den Core i7 950 auf ~250 Euro gesenkt. Der ist m.M. mittlerweile eine eindeutige Empfehlung.

Eine tolle Liste, bitte weiterpflegen  .


----------



## fuddles (8. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Aktuell ist der aber noch bei 270€ und damit noch 20€ vom 930 entfernt. Wer nen i7 kauft kann da schonmal auf die 20€ pfeifen ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (8. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

....., was aber unverständlicher Weise immer noch 180€ billiger ist als ein i7 940.
Und damit ist er drin.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## DarthNeo (13. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Toller Beitrag! Für mich als absoluter Hardware-Neuling sehr informativ und hilfreich!!! Weiter so!!!!11


----------



## belle (14. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hi Schnitzel,
ich wollte dich mal was fragen:
Du schreibst in deiner (ausgezeichneten ) Empfehlung unter anderem auch über die Nachteile von CF und SLI. Da stimme ich dir auch größtenteils zu, aber die Nachteile des erhöhten Stromverbrauchs und der Effizienz haben sich meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile stark vermindert. Meine zweite Radeon 5770 schaltet sich im Idle-Betrieb ab und unter Last bieten beide Karten Leistung und Stromverbrauch auf mindestens Radeon 5850 Niveau.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke für die Blumen.
Was hindert dich denn dann daran eine HD5850 einzubauen?
Dazu kommen Mehrkosten für ein x58,ein p55 Board mit Gf200 oder ein FX890 Board (Denn nur die stellen 2 PCIE 2.0x16 Plätze bereit)
Und nicht zu vergessen die immer noch nicht aus der Welt geschafften Microruckler.
(Auch wenn die von jedem ander wahrgenommen werden)


----------



## belle (14. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die war Weihnachten 2009 nur schwer erhältlich und ich hatte schon lange ein CF taugliches Mainboard (790FX), außerdem war das so 15€ billiger . Es muss ja auch nicht immer der größte Chipsatz sein. Bei AMD bietet der 790GX/890GX auch immerhin 2 PCI-E 2.0 8x Steckplätze und der ist relativ weit verbreitet.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Aber *Grundsätzlich* bringt es keinen wirklichen Vorteil.
Natürlich kann man exorbitante 3D Leistung erreichen, die aber schlicht und ergreifend nicht gebraucht wird.
Individuell kann das natürlich manchmal anders aussehen, damit zu planen würde ich aber niemandem empfehlen.


----------



## belle (14. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja, da hast du wahrscheinlich recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



belle schrieb:


> Es muss ja auch nicht immer der größte Chipsatz sein. Bei AMD bietet der 790GX/890GX auch immerhin 2 PCI-E 2.0 8x Steckplätze und der ist relativ weit verbreitet.


 
Wobei du aber Leistungsverlust hast, da die beiden Grafikkarten dann nur mit 2x 8 Lanes angebunden sind.

Grundsätzlich ist ein CF/SLI System für Games nicht zu empfehlen, da sich das eigentlich nur bei High End Karten wirklich lohnt (zwei 5770 haben nicht mal die Leistung einer 5870), doch jeder Prozessor ist für zwei High End Karten im Verbund zu langsam, man verschenkt also mögliche Leistung.


----------



## hyundai187 (27. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

wie kannstd u bitte eine 1090 empfelen?
die lohnt sich ma garnich mit bissl oc bekommt man die 1050 genau so hoch!


----------



## Schnitzel (28. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber es gibt Leute die nicht übertakten wollen oder können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



hyundai187 schrieb:


> wie kannstd u bitte eine 1090 empfelen?
> die lohnt sich ma garnich mit bissl oc bekommt man die 1050 genau so hoch!


 
Die meisten übertakten gar nicht, die geben dann eben 50€ mehr aus, damit sie eien CPU haben, die ab Werk höher getaktet ist als eine andere.


----------



## pagani-s (29. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

feine sache was du da zusammengestellt hast
mir gefällt der intel bei ohne limit mit verstand am besten bis auf das gehäuse und der ram


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Gehäuse ist ja immer Geschmackssache, Schnitzel muss halt ein Gehäuse nehmen, aber dabei scheiden sich natürlich die Geister.
Welchen RAM findest du denn besser?


----------



## pagani-s (30. September 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gehäuse ist ja immer Geschmackssache, Schnitzel muss halt ein Gehäuse nehmen, aber dabei scheiden sich natürlich die Geister.
> Welchen RAM findest du denn besser?


 
Mushkin Enhanced Copperhead DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (998771) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

den zb


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wo siehst du da jetzt den Vorteil?
In den besseren Latenzen?
Darüber hinaus ob es sinnvoll ist für das bisschen 60€ auszugeben zählt aber zu allererst folgendes für diesen Thread.

Grundsätzlich ist es so das man das System so wie es da steht kaufen und in Betrieb nehmen können sollte.
Das kann ich aber mehr oder weniger nur garantieren wenn ich gerade bei Sachen wie dem Speicher eher konservativ vorgehe.
Denn je schneller der Ram wird und je mehr die Latenzen angezogen werden, um so höher ist
natürlich auch das Risiko einer Inkompatibilität.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



pagani-s schrieb:


> Mushkin Enhanced Copperhead DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (998771) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> den zb


 
Warum nicht diese? KLICK
Die sind noch schneller.


----------



## pagani-s (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warum nicht diese? KLICK
> Die sind noch schneller.


 
brauch man 2000er ram?
ich hab zufällig schlechte erfahrung mit corsair dominator gemacht
den hatte ich vor dem mushkin und bei gabs soviele blusscreens das ich meinen pc big blue genannt hab
ein arbeitskollege meinte er hat genau so ein board wie ich es hab in einen pc für jemanden gebaut und solchen speicher wie ich ich ihn hab und das lief alles wunderbar
hab ich mir auch diesen speicher gegönnt und zack lief bei mir auch alles wunderbar


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



pagani-s schrieb:


> brauch man 2000er ram?


 
Gegenfrage, braucht man 1600er RAM?


----------



## RonnieColeman (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Antwort:
NEIN! 
außer beim benchen


----------



## pagani-s (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

ich habn i7 
ich benche
im rahmen meiner möglichkeiten


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

OK, dann macht es für dich Sinn.
Hat hier dann aber nichts zu suchen.


----------



## pagani-s (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> OK, dann macht es für dich Sinn.
> Hat hier dann aber nichts zu suchen.


 
jo haste bei beidem recht sorry


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich glaub ich muß mich mal auf die Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse machen, das Rebel 9 wird immer schlechter verfügbar.
Jemand einen Vorschlag im Preisrahmen bis 40€?


----------



## facehugger (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muß mich mal auf die Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse machen, das Rebel 9 wird immer schlechter verfügbar.
> Jemand einen Vorschlag im Preisrahmen bis 40€?


Nimm doch das:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black


----------



## Jax1988 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Was hälste denn hievon?


Klick





Den hatte ich und war durchaus zufrieden damit


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das Asgard ist mir eigentlich zu klein.
Gerade die fehlenden Zentimeter in der Breite und Höhe können zu Komplikationen mit größeren Kühlern führen.
Und auch das Cooltek hat nur 190mm in der breite.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cmp=536818&cmp=511728&cmp=222714
Welche Kühler hattet ihr denn verbaut?


----------



## Oidawas (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Als erstes wollte ich mal sagen , dass diese Aufstellung der Konfigurationen sehr hilfreich für jeden ist der im Moment nicht so auf dem neusten Hardware stand ist Top!

Mich würd interessieren, ob bei der 850€ konfiguration, ein Be Quiet! Dark Power pro 550W ( welches schon vorhanden ist ) auch der Systemleistung entsprechen würde oder ob ich lieber auf mehr Watt umsteigen sollte um die volle Leistung zu bekommen?.

Zudem würde mich interessieren, ob unter dieses Set-ups + das Be Queit! eine  "Asus Matrix 5870 Platinum P/2DIS/2GD5 2GB  " auch volle Leistung entfalten könnte ?  

Danke, Mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings
Das hier?
Passt!
Und sowohl die Intel als auch die AMD Variante ist in der Lage jede 5870 zu fordern.


----------



## thüro (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das Asgard ist mir eigentlich zu klein.
> Gerade die fehlenden Zentimeter in der Breite und Höhe können zu Komplikationen mit größeren Kühlern führen.



Hey Schnitzel, 

wie meinste das konkret?

Hab mir ATX Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, rausgesucht, 

passt da zB. kein Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B rein?

MfG Der Thüro


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ins Asgard nur längs , nicht quer.
Ist nicht gut für den Luftdurchsatz.

Im Midgard sollte es auch quer passen (ohne Garantie),ist ja um einiges höher.


----------



## Oidawas (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Jap, müsst egenau das sein  Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Shifty (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo,
Erstmal ein Großes Lob an Schnitzel für die mühe die er sich macht, mir hilft es sehr da ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen möchte, ich habe dafür die Vorlagen genommen und etwas geändert.

Wollte mal eure Meinung dazu wissen ob ich mir diesen Rechner so zusammenbauen kann ;D
es kommt mir vor allem auf den RAM an da ich nicht wusste ob der passt.
*
Prozzesor:*
Intel Core i5-760 Box 8192Kb

*Board:*
Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3, Intel P55, ATX, DDR3, PCI-Express

*RAM*:
4GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7

*Grafik:
*ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/1G5 , 1024MB DDR5, PCI-Express

*HDD:*
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)

*Lüfter*:
Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm Lüfter, 800rpm

*Netzteil*:
Cougar A 450 Watt

*Gehäuse*
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir mit Rat und tat zur Seite steht,
möchte keinen Fehlkauf machen.

Grüße

Shifty


----------



## RonnieColeman (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

nimm doch den Komplettpc thread
da wird dir mehr geholfen


----------



## pagani-s (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Shifty schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Erstmal ein Großes Lob an Schnitzel für die mühe die er sich macht, mir hilft es sehr da ich mir einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen möchte, ich habe dafür die Vorlagen genommen und etwas geändert.
> 
> Wollte mal eure Meinung dazu wissen ob ich mir diesen Rechner so zusammenbauen kann ;D
> ...


 

die zusammenstellung ist schon nicht schlecht aber ich würd dir echt empfehlen nen gescheiten cpu-kühler dabei zu nehmen

den zb
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?a=483534&plz=&t=v&va=b&vl=de&v=e
der ist auch nicht zu hoch


----------



## Shifty (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

OK Danke für den Tipp habe mir den mal direkt vorgemerkt.


EDIT//
Geht da evlt noch was an der Graka?

Preis? Leistung?

Mein Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 1280x1024.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Bei der Auflösung reicht eine 5770 völlig aus.


----------



## Shifty (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke hat sich schon geklärt.


----------



## enzo83 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe mir auf der Grundlage des 850€ PC folgenden PC zusammengestellt. Es soll mein erster nicht Komplett-PC werden. Kann bitte jemand prüfen ob das ganze zusammen passen würde? Passt alles im Gehäuse? Ich würde mit dem PC ab und zu spielen. Momentan benutze ich einen alten Notebook und ich kann nur die Maus verwerten. Ich habe versucht mich einzulesen da ich keine Ahnung von Hardware habe, doch es ist recht komplex und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich an alles gedacht habe. Über Verbesserungsvorschläge würde ich mich freuen.



Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3, Intel P55, LGA1156, CFX 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D193650"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=193650[/URL]
CHF 125.-
Intel Core i5 760 BOX, 2.8 GHz, LGA 1156, 4C/4T 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D193887"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=193887[/URL]
CHF 219.-
HIS HD 5870 iCooler V 1GB, PCI-E x16 2.0, DP, HDMI, COD:MW2 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D195772"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=195772[/URL]
CHF 399.-
Samsung HD103SJ, F3, 7200rpm, 32MB, 1TB, SATA-II 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D171858"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=171858[/URL]
CHF 69.-
Samsung HD154UI, F2EG, 5400rpm, 32MB, 1.5TB, SATA-II 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D164897"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=164897[/URL]
CHF 85.-
LG GH22LS, 22x DVD±R Brenner, LS, SATA, schwarz 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D165726"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=165726[/URL]
CHF 35.-
LG BH10LS, BluRay/DVD Brenner, LS, SATA, Retail 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D183338"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=183338[/URL]
CHF 129.-
Enermax PRO-82+ Netzteil - 425 Watt 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D148961"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=148961[/URL]
CHF 123.-
AVerMedia AVerTV M733A, Analoge + FM PCI Card Super 009 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D193154"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=193154[/URL]
CHF 58.-
Corsair CMX6GX3M3A1600C9, 3x2GB, DDR3-1600, CL9@1.65V 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D175947"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=175947[/URL]
CHF 135.-
Logitech Compact Keyboard K300, CH-Layout 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D167926"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=167926[/URL]
CHF 29.-
AOC 2436Vwa, 23.6" TFT Wide, DVI-D, schwarz 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D195158"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=195158[/URL]
CHF 194.-
Cooler Master RC-690-KKN1-GP, inkl. Mesh-Gitter, Schwarz 

[URL="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitec.ch%2FProdukteDetails2.aspx%3FReiter%3DDetails%26amp%3BArtikel%3D140793"]http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Details&Artikel=140793[/URL]
CHF 92.-
Total: 
CHF 1692.-

Danke im Voraus,
Gruss 
Enzo83


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich würde wo anders bestellen, da kommst du günstiger.
Wenn möglich in Euro schreiben, danke.

Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) ab €84,51 (CHF 112,84)
Intel Core i5-760, 4x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80605I5760) ab €163,37 (CHF 218,13)
XFX Radeon HD 5870 850M, 1024MB (HD-587X-ZNFA) ab €295,86 (CHF 395,03)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) ab €47,87 (CHF 63,92)
Samsung EcoGreen F2 1500GB, SATA II (HD154UI) ab €59,61 (CHF 79,59)
LG Electronics GH22LS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk ab €20,85 (CHF 27,84)
LG Electronics BH10LS30, SATA, schwarz, bulk ab €82,48 (CHF 110,13)
silentmaxx ECO-Silent 550W ATX 2.2 (6017) ab €63,01 (CHF 84,13)
AVerMedia AVerTV Super 009, PCI (M733A) ab €33,56 (CHF 44,81)
_Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9) ab €65,41 (CHF 87,34)_
Logitech K300 Compact Keyboard, USB, DE (920-000915) ab €17,41 (CHF 23,25)
AOC 2436Vwa, 23.6", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, Audio ab €147,41 (CHF 196,82)
Cooler Master CM 690 (RC-690-KKN1) ab €62,88 (CHF 83,96)


Gesamt: 1527,79 CHF


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

1. Mach doch deinen eigenen Kaufberatungsthread auf. Dieser Thread ist nicht dafür gedacht.
2. Die Teile passen schon zusammen, allerdings hat 1156 kein Tripple Channel, daher ist ein 2x2GB Kit sinnvoller als ein 3x2GB Kit.
3. Das Netzteil ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber schon sehr angestaubt, inziwschen gibts bessere.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@ Schnitzel: Beim Office PC fehlt der Preis.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

OK....


----------



## enzo83 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für die Tips/Antworten.
- Ich werde in dem Fall einen 2x2 Gb Kit holen (oder gleich 4x2 Gb mit der Ersparnis durch den Shop Wechsel
- Wenn das Netzteil nicht mehr ganz aktuell ist könnt ihr mir bitte ein besseres vorschlagen? 

Gruss,
Enzo83


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Beim Netzteil kannst du zum Antec True Power, Sharkoon Rush Power, Cougar oder zum Seasonic S12II greifen.


----------



## cavo (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hi
Würde gern wissen mit welcher Preis variante man einen guten Gamer PC hat mit dem man auch nach zwei Jahren auf höchster bzw. hoher Grafik ruckelfrei spielen könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das hängt in erster Linie von der Grafikkarte ab und welche Games du spielst.
Mit einer High End Karte sollte das aber sicher möglich sein.


----------



## pagani-s (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

ich würd sagen schau dir die zusammenstellung ab 850€ mal an das müsste locker reichen


----------



## Stimala (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> 7.
> Beim S. 1156 stellt die CPU die PCIE 2.0 Lanes zur Verfügung.
> Da deren nur 16 vorhanden sind und der P55 nativ weder USB3 noch SATA3 unterstützt,
> können die neuen Standards nur per PCIE 1.0 und damit nur mit verminderter Geschwindigkeit angebunden werden.
> Wer auf volle Geschwindigkeit Wert legt muß sich momentan für AM3,S.1366 oder ein S.1156 Board mit nForce 200 Chip entscheiden



Vielleicht könnte man hier ein paar Links einbauen, wo die Problematik im Detail beschrieben ist.
Bsp.:
Flaschenhälse und Lösungen für USB 3.0 und SATA 6G : Flaschenhals für SATA 6G und USB 3.0
Gigabyte P55A Boards USB3, SATA3 Issues Analysis by VR-Zone.com
Und es gibt scheinbar auch andere Chips außer dem nForce 200:
heise online - PCI-Express-Switch verteilt hohe Datentransferrate auf mehrere Lanes
P.S. Bei Lanes fehlte das L


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Jep, gute Idee.
Werde ich machen.


----------



## Schicksalsleser (1. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo Schnitzel,

erst einmal ein dickes Lob und Dankeschön für diesen Thread ... bin gerade selbst dabei einen neuen PC zusammen zu stellen (800-1100€ Bereich ohne TFT) und je mehr Einblicke ich in die Materie gewonnen habe, umso mehr hat sich meine Konfiguration der deinigen angeglichen! 
Habe meist nur unwesentliche Änderungen im Detail, wenn überhaupt ...

Derzeit hänge ich jedoch an zwei wichtigen Fragen ...

1. die Grafikkarte: was wäre deine Empfehlung derzeit? Würdest du mit dem Kauf auf die neue HD 69xx Serie warten? Oder auf HD6870'er im Nicht-Referenzdesign?
Rentiert sich das nicht wirklich und man kann bedenkenlos eine HD6870 oder Gigabyte GTX470 Super Overclock kaufen? Eine schwierige Entscheidung derzeit!

2. Monitor: welchen Monitor würdest du im Moment im 24'' Segment empfehlen?
Samsung SyncMaster B2430L?
Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM?
Samsung Syncmaster P2450H?
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED?
Iiyama ProLite E2410HDS-B1?
Oder einen ganz anderen????


----------



## Schnitzel (1. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Eine HD6870 ist mit Sicherheit die Karte des Moments.
Eine GTX 470 ist Leistungsmässig sicherlich ebenbürtig, die nehmen sich nicht viel.
Auch preislich ist die GTX ja extrem durchgesackt.
Allerdings ist die natürlich vom Verbrauch her eher nicht empfehlenswert und du wirst für die Nvidia das NT mindestens eine Nummer größer wählen müssen.
Wenn dir der egal ist hast du die freie Wahl.

Für Monitore bin ich nicht so der Fachmann, von den Bewertungen die man findet kannst du in der Preisklasse aber wohl die Augen zu machen und dann wählen.

Edit:
Ich möchte aber darauf hinweisen das spätestens zum Ende der Woche die Systeme teilweise Massiv geändert werden.
Mehr dazu in den entsprechenden Texten zu den Systemen.


----------



## ZETEX (2. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,

ich möchte meinen PC mit neuen Komponenten ausstatten:

CPU,Motherboard, Netzteil, Arbeitsspeicher und natürlich eine neue Grafikkarte sollen her.

Hab mir folgende Konfiguration zusammen gestellt:

> AMD Phenom II X4 955[Ist der Boxedlüfter wirklich laut?]

>MSI 770-C45 oder ASrock M3A770DE? [Muss keinen Schnick-Schnack  haben, sollte stabil und zuverlässig arbeiten und auch paar  OC-Fähigkeiten haben]

>Be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W [weniger Watt? Andere Marke?]

>Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit oder OCZ Gold Low-Voltage DIMM Kit 4GB? [Sollte mit dem Mainboard stabil laufen]

>Sapphire 6850 oder Gigabyte GTX 460 OC? [Hat die NVIDIA mit der besseren Bildquali, besseren AA und Physx ]

Hab ein begrenztes Budget bis 450€, kann mir daher keine allzu teuren Teile leisten.
Möchte auf jedenfall in 1920 x 1080 Full-HD zocken...


----------



## Schnitzel (2. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hy Zetex,
willkommen im Forum.
Das beste wäre wenn du dir für eine komplett neue Zusammenstellung hier einen neuen Thread eröffnest, hier hinten schauen nicht so viele rein.


----------



## chuma (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hi Schnitzel 

bei der neuen AMD 700€ zusammenstellung welchen CPU kühler würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## Schnitzel (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das sind meine Top 3

Darüber hinaus gibt es natürlich noch etliche andere Kühler, die sich aber in der Leistung nur minimal unterscheiden. 
Wesentlich mehr als 30€ brauchst du auf keinen Fall ausgeben.


----------



## chuma (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel

würde dieser Tower ATX Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook auch für die  AMD 700€ zusammenstellung passen besonders für die lange 
PowerColor Radeon HD 6870, die ja platz ohne ende braucht?

PS was ist wenn ich statt dem AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, 6x 3.20GHz den AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 125W, 4x 3.40GHz nehme würdde sich da viel ändern?http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a476201.html


----------



## Schnitzel (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ein bisschen mehr eigeninitiative bitte.
Auf der Seite von Xigmatek findest du die Antwort.
Ich hab eine Minute dafür gebraucht


----------



## chuma (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

ja sorry bin ne faule sau! aber was ist jetzt mit der CPU was kannst du zu der sagen?


----------



## Schnitzel (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nein nicht wirklich.
Mit dem 1090 kaufst du dir ein Stück Sicherheit für die Zukunft.
Momentan hast du durch den Vierkerne keinen Nachteil.


----------



## chuma (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

danke vielmals Schnitzel


----------



## Shifty (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Eine Kurze Frage, ich wollte mir eine Zotac GTX 470 AMP! Kaufen habe allerdings nur ein Cougar A400 400W  reicht dass?


----------



## Schnitzel (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Letzte Frage zur Hardware die hier im Thread zu HArdwarefragen beantwortet wird.
Dazu gibt es die Unterforen.

Ja/nein/vielleicht.
Welchen Prozessor hast du dazu bzw wie sieht der Rest des Systems aus?


----------



## Shifty (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

danke Schnitzel.

I5 760 @ 2.8
Mugen 2 
GA-P55-UD3
GeIL Kit  4GB


----------



## Schnitzel (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sollte klappen, auf jeden Fall bewegst du dich damit aber auf dünnem Eis.
Ich würd dir da eher eine OC GTX460 empfehlen.
Damit liegt dein System unterhalb von 300W bzw du sparst gegenüber der 470 80W ein.


----------



## Shifty (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Oh Entschuldigung habe mich total geirrt   (Ist ein neueres System deswegen.)
Ich habe ein Cougar A450 80+ Bronze
Sollte dann reichen oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja, das sollte reichen.


----------



## ShirKhan (25. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hi,

und vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung im ersten Post! Ich beabsichtige, meinem Sohn eine Mischung aus Budget- und 450-EUR-Variante zu Weihnachten zu schenken.

Da wir derzeit beide im selben Raum zocken (und mein Rechner ein extraleiser Silentmaxx ist), würde ich gern wissen, ob alternative Komponenten empfohlen werden, wenn der Schwerpunkt auf Leisheit liegt. Dass der boxed CPU-Lüfter durch einen ordentlichen Kühler ersetzt werden muss, ist klar. Was ggf. noch?

Viele Grüße

nilssohn


----------



## Schnitzel (25. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die AC Lüfter sind OK.
Worauf du achten müsstest wäre halt eine halbwegs leise Grafik.
Worauf willst du da setzten?
5770?
Da ist schon das Referenzdesign akzeptabel, die PowerColor Radeon HD 5770, 1024MB  ist nochmal ein Stück leiser. 
Bei den GTX460 kannst du dir leider nie sicher sein welchen Kühler(Referenz oder Custom) du bekommst deswegen ist immer noch die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC, 768MB  oder die große Schwester mit 1024 MB die leiseste wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst.
Bei den HD6850 ist laut test auf CB die ASUS EAH6850 DirectCU die beste in Sachen Lautstärke.

Wäre mal eine Idee noch einen Punkt mit besonders leisen Teilen einzuführen.


----------



## ShirKhan (25. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Die AC Lüfter sind OK.


Besser einen oder zwei davon in das Asgard-Gehäuse einbauen? Der PC steht frei unter dem Schreibtisch.



> Worauf willst du da setzten?
> 5770?


Das hatte ich eigentlich vor.



> Bei den HD6850 ist laut test auf CB die ASUS EAH6850 DirectCU die beste in Sachen Lautstärke.


Danke für den Tipp, die 6850 ist eine Überlegung wert, auch wenn es die Kosten um ca. 50 EUR erhöht. Dann wäre unter 1.680 x 1.050 sogar noch etwas Luft nach oben für die nächste Spielegeneration. Laut diesem Test, der von deinem Link aus erreicht wird, ist die Sapphire sogar noch einen Tick leiser.

Was ist dann mit dem Netzteil? 350 oder doch besser 400 Watt? Sind die Cougar die leisesten empfehlenswerten?

Welcher der beiden genannten Scythe-Kühler ist geeigneter, wenn am Rechner überwiegend gespielt wird? Gibt es ggf. eine Alternative zu Scythe?



> Wäre mal eine Idee noch einen Punkt mit besonders leisen Teilen einzuführen.


Au ja, dann warte ich noch ein paar Tage mit der Bestellung.


----------



## ShirKhan (25. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke für die ausführliche private Antwort @Schnitzel. Es darf nun doch etwas mehr sein als geplant*, aber ich bin nach diesem Abend intensiver Recherche bei _allen _im ersten Post empfohlenen Komponenten geblieben. 

(*wobei ich immer noch mit mir kämpfe, ob eine Radeon 5770  anstatt der 6850 unter 1.680 x 1.050 nicht doch völlig ausreichend ist,  auch auf absehbare Zeit. Oder doch eine MSI 5770 Hawk, wegen ihrer Leisheit? )

Kleinen Fehler in Post #1 gefunden: Die Budgetvariante verwendet eine Seagate Barracuda, im geizhals-Warenkorb ist aber eine WD Caviar gespeichert.

Vielen Dank für die vielen Informationen, die ich heute erhalten habe. Sehr hilfreich, das.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



nilssohn schrieb:


> Kleinen Fehler in Post #1 gefunden: Die Budgetvariante verwendet eine Seagate Barracuda, im geizhals-Warenkorb ist aber eine WD Caviar gespeichert.


Danke, ist gefixt


nilssohn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Informationen, die ich heute erhalten habe. Sehr hilfreich, das.


Bitte bitte, dann hat der Thread seinen Sinn erfüllt.


----------



## ShirKhan (26. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Noch was anderes: Der empfohlene Kühler Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B hat offenbar eine Bauhöhe von 158 mm. (Quelle). Caseking schreibt zum empfohlenen Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard II: _"CPU-Kühler können bis zu einer Bauhöhe von ca. 150mm verbaut werden."_ (Quelle)

Das scheint nicht zu passen. Kommentare dazu?


----------



## Schnitzel (27. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Mugen2 passt definitiv ins AsgardI, irgendwo hab ich auch ein Foto dazu.
Wies beim II aussieht weiß ich nicht.
Da sich die Maße aber nicht geändert haben denke ich das sollte passen.
Ist aber eng, so oder so

Edit:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2282396-post115.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Könnte sein, dass Caseking da noch den Seitenlüfter vom Asgard sieht, der dann natürlich abgebaut werden muss, damit der Mugen passt und man die Tür schließen kann.
Der Clockner passt jedenfalls super ins Asgard 2 und der ist kaum kleiner als der Mugen.


----------



## ShirKhan (27. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke, das beruhigt mich. Ich habe nämlich in einigen Stunden Recherche keine Kühler-/Gehäusekombination gefunden, die preis-/leistungsmäßig so stimmig zu sein scheint wie die beiden. Wirklich eine gute Auswahl! 

Edit: Die optionalen Seitenlüfter entfallen in meinem Fall ohnehin, weil ich die Variante mit Seitenfenster wählen werde.


----------



## ShirKhan (30. November 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Es ist nun diese Zusammenstellung geworden. Danke für eure Antworten und @Schnitzel für die wertvollen Anregungen!


----------



## keenyu (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hallo an alle,

ich wollte fragen ob ich das mit dem 550€(bichen mehr wie 600€ noch akzeptabel) rechner genau so übernhemen/bestellen kann, oder ist etwas neu-veränderung nötig? ich möchte lieber den AMD x4. hatte bis jetzt noch nie mit AMD probleme

ich spiele eigneltich nur WOW, surfe und arbeite mit Office, daher möchte ich meinen alten PC ersetzen

zu meinem alten Pc ca. 5-6 Jahre alt:
AMD Athlon 64 3800+
NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT 512 mb
ram is DDR 1gb

bei dem geht nichts mehr  

PS: es hat noch zeit mit dem neuen PC, würde auch eventuell abwarten 1 monat wenn sich noch etwas verändert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Klar kannst du den so nehmen, wie er ist, er ist aktuell und bietet gute Hardware zum moderaten Preis, die 6850 oder GTX 460 bietet genug Spieleleistung für Full HD Auflösung.


----------



## xEr (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo,

ich habe auch vor den 550 € Rechner zu kaufen. Jetzt habe ich so lange auf den neuen PC gewartet, dass es auf ein paar Wochen auch nicht mehr ankommt. Daher meine Frage: Denkt ihr da wird sich preislich nach Weihnachten noch was tun? Also kriege ich im Januar den Pc wohl günstiger bzw für das Geld bessere Komponenten?

Mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Eher nicht, denn in den Fertigungsstätten in Asien gibts ja kein Weihnachten, es ist also allein den Shops in Deutschland überlassen, ob sie eine Weihnachtsaktion starten, aber das ist bei einzelner Hardware eben sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## gonzoo (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo Schnitzel,

Erstmal ein großes Lob von mir ein sehr empfehlenswerter Guide.

Ich werde mir wohl die Tage deine "700 Euro" zusammenstellung basteln lassen. Da mein Fachhändler das Mainboard und den RAM den du verbaut hast nicht vorrätig hat möchte er stattdessen diese komponenten einbauen.

ASRock P55 Pro/USB3, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Elixir DIMM 2GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-9 (DDR3-1333) (M2Y2G64CB8HA9N-CG) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (x2)

was sagst du dazu?

und loht es sich statt der 6870 evtl. die GTX 570 zu verbauen mit entsprechend größerem netzteil?

Lieben gruß gonzoo


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das Asrock ist OK für den Preis, du kannst es nehmen.
Die RAMs sind Standard, erwarte also nur, dass sie korrekt laufen.

Die GTX 570 ist schneller als die 6870, wenn du das Budget hast, dann kannst du sie nehmen.
Welches Netzteil willst du denn dafür verbauen oder hat der Händler gesagt, dass du ein größeres brauchst?


----------



## gonzoo (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Asrock ist OK für den Preis, du kannst es nehmen.
> Die RAMs sind Standard, erwarte also nur, dass sie korrekt laufen.
> 
> Die GTX 570 ist schneller als die 6870, wenn du das Budget hast, dann kannst du sie nehmen.
> Welches Netzteil willst du denn dafür verbauen oder hat der Händler gesagt, dass du ein größeres brauchst?



etwas in die richtung mit 550w
Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

die rams sind nur standard ja aber sie sind auch nicht wirklich schlechter als die rams von kingston die schnitzel verbaut hat oder?

reicht den die cpu für die gtx570?

gruß


----------



## Speedi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



gonzoo schrieb:


> etwas in die richtung mit 550w
> Cougar CM 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> die rams sind nur standard ja aber sie sind auch nicht wirklich schlechter als die rams von kingston die schnitzel verbaut hat oder?
> ...



550 Watt sind gut.
Ich würde mir das mit den Standard RAMs überlegen. Vielleicht doch was hochwertigeres nehmen!?
Vielleicht den hier? http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?articleId=134370&

Baust du ein Intel oder AMD System? Ich Dödel hätte mal auf dein Mobo gucken sollen...  Intel.
Sollten aber beide reichen.  -> Der i5 reicht.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Seid mir nicht böse, aber für Individuelle Beratung möchte ich euch bitten einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.
Ansonsten gibt es hier diese Woche ein größeres update bei dem auch die 6950/70 mit eingebaut werden.


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Freu mich schon aufs Update. Ich hätte da noch eine kleine verbesserung zum kleinen Kühler, der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 ist doch 1€ günstiger und etwas besser. 
Ich hab da in meinem Blog auch ne Konfig, was sagst du dazu? Kann man da noch was verbessern?


mfg Snef


----------



## ACDSee (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nachdem die neuen Intel-Prozessoren seit gestern auf dem Markt sind,  macht es Sinn, über ein neues System nachzudenken. Hier meine Vorschläge  im Rahmen von 850 - 1400 Euro. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es in den ersten Post mit aufgenommen werden könnte, um die immer wieder nachfragenden User darauf verweisen zu können.

Grundpreis ca. 1200 Euro


Intel I5-2500K 4*3,4 GHZ (offener Multiplikator)
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B 
AS-Rock P67 Pro3
8 GB DDR3-1333 MHZ Ram (2*4 GB)
XFX HD 6950
Alternative:+ 200 Euro: GTX 580
Alternative: - 80 Euro: EVGA GTX 460 EE

Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000 GB
 Alternative: - 30 Euro: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000 GB 

Crucial RealSSD C300 128 GB
Alternative: -100 Euro: OZC Vertex 2 Extended 60 GB

be quiet! Straight Power E8 700W
Alternative: - 30 Euro: Antec TruePower New TP-650, 650W

Cool Master Elite 430
2*be quiet Silent Wings USC 
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
Die XFX HD 6950 lässt sich auf eine 6970 flashen. Somit spart man die 50 Euro Aufpreis zur HD 6970 -  es funktioniert, allerdings auf eigenes Risiko. Die Garantie ist danach  weg.

Reduziert man seine Ansprüche auf eine GTX 460, ein 650W Netzteil und 1  TB HDD ohne SSD, sinkt der Preis um rund 350 Euro auf 850 Euro. 

Bemerkt  sei, dass EVGA nach einer Onlineregistrierung eine 10 Jährige Garantie  auf Grafikkarten gibt und den Umtausch in eine GTX 560 innerhalb von 90  Tagen ermöglicht. Genaueres könnt Ihr bei EVGA nachlesen.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja, es ist irgendwie alles im flow.
man kommt garnicht mehr nach und die GTX 560 steht ja auch schon in den Startlöchern.
Ich hab jetzt erstmal die neuen ATI's eingepflegt.
es gab ne kleine Verzögerung privater Natur, das ganze geht aber spätestens Mittwoch abend online.
Und dann werden im Laufe dieses oder nächsten Monats mit sicherheit auch die Syteme an SB angepasst.


----------



## RonnieColeman (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

ich sehe grad, dass die CPU-Kühler schon seit längerem nicht mehr aktualisiert wurden.
Was ist eigentlich mit dem thema SSD ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Auch daran arbeitet Schnitzel schon, lass ihm doch etwas Zeit, dann ist alles wieder aktuell.


----------



## RonnieColeman (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

jaa ok hab halt nur mal grad dran gedacht


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Privatleben FTW 
War ein bisschen knapp mit der Zeit die letzte Zeit.


----------



## YDoom (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Guten Tag allerseits,
ich habe für meinen Freund den 450€ Rechner bestellt und zusammengebaut (Einzige Änderung GTX 460 1GB statt 768MB) und ich dachte es wäre ganz nett wenn man mal das  Ergebnis präsentiert. Hier sind ein paar Bilder - je nach dem kann man die ja auch verlinken ... damit andere User einen Eindruck bekommen wie die Konfiguration zusammengebaut aussieht ... obwohl Schnitzel ja schon an neuen Konfigurationen bastelt ... Nunja, wie auch immer.

IMG_0721.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
IMG_0706.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
IMG_0711.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
IMG_0716.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
IMG_0718.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
IMG_0715.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
IMG_0707.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen
IMG_0708.JPG - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen

Achja und bevor ich es vergesse - noch zwei weitere Anmerkung und eine Frage:
Zum einen wollte ich Schnitzel für seine tolle und sehr hilfreiche Arbeit danken.
Das andere bezieht sich auf den Zusammenbau des 450€ Rechners - vielleicht wäre es gut dabei zu schreiben das noch ein SATA Kabel benötigt wird um die Festplatte mit dem Mainboard zu verbinden. Das war nämlich das einzige was gefehlt hat ... Ich weiß, da hätte man von alleine drauf kommen können ... aaaaaber vielleicht schreibt man es ja mal dazu, damit künftige Besteller ein Kabel direkt mit bestellen können.
Meine Frage bezieht sich auf den Lüfter (ebenfalls beim 450€ Rechner): Wo ist denn geplant diesen einzubauen ? Ich habe ihn erst mal rausgelassen zwecks Lautstärke und weil ich nicht wusste wo ich ihn am besten platziere ... wahrscheinlich am Seitenfenster ?


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich würde den 2500k mit dem Asus P8P67 nehmen und eine GTX570 falls Geld reicht !


----------



## Lordac (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo,



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Privatleben FTW
> War ein bisschen knapp mit der Zeit die letzte Zeit.


man muss unbedingt bedenken welchen immensen Aufwand es bedeutet alle Preiskategorien aktuell zu halten und es dabei evtl. jedem recht zu machen was die Herstellerwahl betrifft, da kann man nur den Hut ziehen !



YDoom schrieb:


> ...vielleicht wäre es gut dabei zu schreiben das noch ein SATA Kabel benötigt wird um die Festplatte mit dem Mainboard zu verbinden. Das war nämlich das einzige was gefehlt hat.


Das ist seltsam, normal ist selbst bei günstigen Mainboard zumindest ein S-ATA-Kabel mit dabei.



YDoom schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezieht sich auf den Lüfter (ebenfalls beim 450€ Rechner): Wo ist denn geplant diesen einzubauen?


Der Lüfter ist sehr wahrscheinlich als Frontlüfter gedacht da das Asgard II nur einen Hecklüfter hat.



kleines-Dummerle schrieb:


> Ich würde den 2500k mit dem Asus P8P67 nehmen und eine GTX570 falls Geld reicht !


Eine pauschale Empfehlung zu geben ist schwer da jeder andere Bedürfnisse hat, für einen 19"-Monitor als Beispiel wäre eine GTX570 der Overkill, da reicht eine Grafikkarte welche ~ 200,- Euro günstiger ist. 

Das ist mit ein Grund warum sich Schnitzel so viel Mühe macht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## YDoom (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Aaah - richtig. Das eine SATA Kabel war beim Mainboard dabei - und nicht beim DVD Laufwerk ... Nuja - eins fehlt halt.

Danke für die Info mit dem Lüfter ... jetzt muss ich nur gucken wie das Ding vorne aufgeht 
Würde der PC auch ohne Front Lüfter überleben oder ist das eher suboptimal ?


----------



## Lordac (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo,



> Aaah - richtig. Das eine SATA Kabel war beim Mainboard dabei - und nicht beim DVD Laufwerk ... Nuja - eins fehlt halt.


irgendwo müssen bei einem günstigen mainboard Abstriche gemacht werden, die Hersteller wollen ja trotzdem etwas daran verdienen.



> Danke für die Info mit dem Lüfter ... jetzt muss ich nur gucken wie das Ding vorne aufgeht


Achte dann auf die Einbaurichtung, der Lüfter sollte Luft ins Gehäuse blasen, normal ist am Gehäuse des Lüfter ein Pfeil angebracht, ansonsten vergleiche die Lüfterblattstellung mit der des Hecklüfters welche sehr sicher Luft aus dem Gehäuse zieht. Du musst den also so einbauen wie auch der Hecklüfter eingebaut ist.



> Würde der PC auch ohne Front Lüfter überleben oder ist das eher suboptimal ?


Wenn das Netzteil im Gehäuse oben verbaut ist finde ich den Frontlüfter sogar wichtiger als den Hecklüfter da diesen Job auch das Netzteil mit erledigen kann. Wenn man aber ein Gehäuse mit Meshfront hat, ziehen sich Lüfter auch genug Frischluft, besser ist ein Frontlüfter aber schon.

Gruß

Lordac

P.S. Ich weiß nicht ob Schnitzel möchte das dies hier ein Diskussions-/Beratungsthread wird, vielleicht sagt er selbst mal etwas dazu.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



YDoom schrieb:


> Guten Tag allerseits,
> ich habe für meinen Freund den 450€ Rechner bestellt und zusammengebaut (Einzige Änderung GTX 460 1GB statt 768MB) und ich dachte es wäre ganz nett wenn man mal das  Ergebnis präsentiert. Hier sind ein paar Bilder - je nach dem kann man die ja auch verlinken ... damit andere User einen Eindruck bekommen wie die Konfiguration zusammengebaut aussieht ... obwohl Schnitzel ja schon an neuen Konfigurationen bastelt ... Nunja, wie auch immer.


Danke für das Feedback.
Bei den neuen ist da auch eine 1GB_Karte drin.



YDoom schrieb:


> Achja und bevor ich es vergesse - noch zwei weitere Anmerkung und eine Frage:
> Zum einen wollte ich Schnitzel für seine tolle und sehr hilfreiche Arbeit danken.
> Das andere bezieht sich auf den Zusammenbau des 450€ Rechners - vielleicht wäre es gut dabei zu schreiben das noch ein SATA Kabel benötigt wird um die Festplatte mit dem Mainboard zu verbinden. Das war nämlich das einzige was gefehlt hat ... Ich weiß, da hätte man von alleine drauf kommen können ... aaaaaber vielleicht schreibt man es ja mal dazu, damit künftige Besteller ein Kabel direkt mit bestellen können.


Falls MSI da nur eins bei packt, das wär schon der Hammer.
Selbst bei meinem uralt Sockel A-Board waren schon zwei dabei.



YDoom schrieb:


> Meine Frage bezieht sich auf den Lüfter (ebenfalls beim 450€ Rechner): Wo ist denn geplant diesen einzubauen ? Ich habe ihn erst mal rausgelassen zwecks Lautstärke und weil ich nicht wusste wo ich ihn am besten platziere ... wahrscheinlich am Seitenfenster ?


Ich hab bis jetzt nicht gutes über die Serienmäßig verbauten gehört, deswegen hab ich mal einen dabei gepackt der zumindest geregelt Flüsterleise ist.
Wenn nur einen dann imho immer oben hinten.


----------



## meymic6 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Vorab ein ganz dickes Lob für die Arbeit die hier von allen geleistet wird. Allen voran natürlich Dank an Schnitzel!

werde die nächsten Tage/Wochen den 700er Rechner mit Luft nach oben bauen.
Nun aber meine Frage: lohnt es hierbei noch auf ein evtuelles Upgrade mit Blick auf SandyBridge zu warten?
Und wie stehen die Möglichkeiten eine SSD zu verbauen?
Wenn nicht bei der 700€ Variante dann eben erst bei der nächst höheren...?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Schau mal in den Spoiler vom 700€ System rein.
Da ist ein link zum SB-System.
So wirds wohl ab Ende des Monat aussehen.
Allerdings ist mir die Verfügbarkeit für die offizielle Liste noch zu gering.
Auch hätte ich gerne noch mehr getestete Boards.

Eine SSD kannst du natürlich einbauen.
Alledings brauchst du für den Einbau sowas - oder halt ein Gehäuse mit 2,5" Einbauplatz.
Ab nächsten Monat ( so ist es zumindest geplant) gibt es einen Extrateil zu SSD's.


----------



## keenyu (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hallo ich möchte mir den für 550 € bestellen, aber wollte fragen ob ich nicht den CPU AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed  gegen ein i5 2400 tauschen sollte oder kann? ich spiele eigentlich nur World of Warcraft und benutze den pc für office anwengungen und internet. ich hab nochmal die teile rein gepostet für eine bessere übersicht. lg keenyu
*
AMD*
Board ASRock 870 Extreme3
CPU AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed 

*Peripherie*

*Ram*
Kingston ValueRAM 4GB DDR3-1333
Alternativ:Verfügbare 4GB DDR3 1333+1600 kits
*Grafik*
Sapphire Radeon HD 6850, 1024MB GDDR5
Alternativ:Verfügbare GTX460 1GB
*HDD*
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
*Laufwerk*
LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz
*Lüfter*
2x Scythe Slip Stream 800rpm
*Gehäuse*
Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy 
*Netzteil*
Cougar A400 400W


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Natürlich kann man.
Und dazu dann z.B sowas hier.
ASRock P67 Pro3
Wird dann wohl insgesamt ein wenig teurer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Für WOW reicht der 955 aber dicke.


----------



## keenyu (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hmm wie groß ist denn die leistung zwischen den 955 und i5 2400?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Der i5 ist schon schneller, aber eben auch teurer und wenn du nur WOW spielst, dann reicht der 955 völlig, selbst ein Athlon X4 würde reichen.


----------



## keenyu (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

ich komm auf 592,48 € mit dem i5 2400 und ASRock P67 Pro3 die 50 € mehr gehen ja noch aber ist nur bei 2 anbieter möglich


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

So viel teurer wirds nicht, das bleibt auf jeden Fall im zweistelligen Bereich.
Und in der momentanen Situation würde auch ich glaube ich eher zum Intel greifen.
Du bekommst halt reichlich Leistungsüberschuss zum relativ kleinen Kurs.
Wenns Geld kneift und du ein rundes Paket suchst ist AMD für 550€ aber eigentlich unumgänglich.

Edit:
Zwei Anbieter sind oft billiger als einer trotz des zusätzlichen Porto.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



keenyu schrieb:


> ich komm auf 592,48 € mit dem i5 2400 und ASRock P67 Pro3 die 50 € mehr gehen ja noch aber ist nur bei 2 anbieter möglich



Was kostet es denn, wenn du bei einem Anbieter bestellst, der dir dann alles zuschicken kann?
Bist du bereit den Aufpreis in Kauf zu nehmen?
Wenn ja, mach das, wenn nein, dann bleib beim AMD, der ist immer noch gut genug für alle Games.


----------



## keenyu (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

ich komm auf 592,48 mit dem i5 2400 und ASRock P67 Pro3 die 50 €mehr gehen ja, aber es ist nur mit 2 anbieter möglich


----------



## Shizophrenic (30. Januar 2011)

Lol xD wenn du nur wow spielst und office Anwendungen brauchst reicht ein single bzw duocore auch aus, genauso reicht eine schwächere ATI graka auch vollkommen aus. Für Dein Vorhaben kannst du dir auch ein System für 200-300 Euro holen.


----------



## keenyu (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Lol xD wenn du nur wow spielst und office Anwendungen brauchst reicht ein single bzw duocore auch aus, genauso reicht eine schwächere ATI graka auch vollkommen aus. Für Dein Vorhaben kannst du dir auch ein System für 200-300 Euro holen.



ich kauf mir lieber gleich was für 550 -600 € und muss später nicht mehr rummachen wie gesagt hab schon seit 7 jahren ein rechner von dem her muss wieder ein neuer her 

ja ich schau was das kostet mit dem versand, dachte so bis 600 € aber wenns viel mehr ist dann bleib ich beim amd.

danke für die schnellen antworten

lg keenyu


----------



## strouze (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

gibt es irgendwo eine art Benchmark-Liste ? 
Um die Leistungsunterschiede der einzelnen Klassen einfach zu verdeutlichen. Das ist sicher hilfreich für diesen Thread.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Gibts eher nicht, aber es sollte einleuchtend sein, dass ein 600€ Rechner mehr Leistung hat als ein 500€ Rechner, trotzdem aber langsamer ist als ein 800€ Rechner.


----------



## strouze (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

na klar, ich will nur wissen wie viel "mehr" Leistung es wird. Bekommt man zum doppelten Preis nur 10-20% Leitungsschub ?

Falls es user gibt, die diesen Guide 1:1 übernommen haben, wäre es ganz praktisch die Zahlen zu erfahren.

Wenn ich diesen Guide genutzt habe um mir einen Rechner zu basteln, werd ich meine Benchmarks gerne verkünden.


----------



## keenyu (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hallo,

hab mir jetzt die verison bestellet für 550€, aber Kingston ValueRAM 4GB DDR3-1333 mit einer ADATA Value DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333)  getauscht da ich sie für den gleichen wie kingston bekomme 1 monat alt und von einem freund was sagt ihr dazu.

Board ASRock 870 Extreme3
CPU AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed

Peripherie

Ram
ADATA Value DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) 
Grafik
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1024MB GDDR5
HDD
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
Laufwerk
LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz
Lüfter
2x Scythe Slip Stream 800rpm
Gehäuse
Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy
Netzteil
Cougar A400 400W


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@ keenyu: Sehr schön, deinen Freund möchte ich haben


----------



## keenyu (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hehe hab mich auch beim schon bedankt weil er mir es für billig verkauft hat.

eine frage noch: muss ich beim einbauen auf irgendwas spezielles achten.

danke im voraus


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Entlanden, möglichst nicht auf die Platine patschen, also am Rand anfassen und ein Gutes How-To daneben liegen haben


----------



## VultuReRoN (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

eig wäre es ja nochma pornös wenn du vll zu allen configs betriebsystem und 32bit oder 64 bit version hinzufügenwürdest bei office pc zb (win7 starter oder so) bei den anderen vll. win 7 home prem weil das muss man ja immer noch zum preis dazu rechnen


----------



## Lordac (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo,

es gibt aber auch viele welche noch Windows XP/Vista haben und weiterhin nutzen wollen, deshalb würde ich es pauschal nicht dazu tun.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Dito.
Was anderes als Win7 kommt eh nicht mehr in Frage und da sollte jeder in der Lage sein den Preis nachzuschauen.
Und auch zu den Spielbarkeiten der einzelnen Systeme hab ich in den Texten eigentlich immer was dazu geschrieben.
Für alles was darüber hinaus geht bietet PCGHX oder auch andere bekannte Hardwareseiten mannigfaltige und ausführliche Benchmarklisten.

Ich kann euch wohl an die Hand nehmen, die Stufen trag ich euch aber nicht hoch


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Kleiner Fehler bei Punkt 3. 500GB nicht MB^^


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Reichen dir die nicht?^^
Ist gefixt.


----------



## meymic6 (16. März 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wollte mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal für diese sehr gute Übersicht und ausführliche Hilfe bedanken.
Habe nun ein Gemisch aus dem 700 - 850 Rechner zusammengebaut und bin mit dem Ergebnis vollauf zufrieden! 

Eine Anmerkung würde ich noch machen wollen. Ich habe den 6 Kerner AMD mit dem boxed Lüfter grad neben mir laufen und muss echt sagen das geht gar nicht.
Die Lautstärke ist echt unangenehm und hat einen hochfrequenten Ton der in Höhe und Intensität immer leicht schwankt.
Habe mir jetzt nen Mugen 2 nachbestellt und denke damit das Problem zu lösen.

Aber das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau und etwas eigenständiges Denken hätte mir die Nachbestellung evtl sogar ersparen können

Macht weiter so
Ich werde beim nächsten Rechnerbau sicher wieder vorbei schauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja, bei AMD sind die Boxed Kühler mit den 125 Watt CPUs überfordert, da kann man wenigstens einen Cooler Master TX3 einplanen.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. März 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da so langsam die SB Boards im B3-Stepping verfügbar werden gibt es kommende Woche ein großes Update, wahrscheinlich von Do. auf Fr.


----------



## Raven009 (20. März 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

EDIT: Post kann gelöscht werden. quantenslipstream hat vollkommen recht.

Grüße
Raven009


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Mach einfach einen Kaufberatungsthread hier im Unterforum auf, ist besser als hier reinzuposten.


----------



## roheed (29. März 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel
Vielen dank für deinen Support in Form der Verlinkung zum Thema SSD.  
Einen netten thread hast du hier, mach weiter so und bleib uptodate (was aus eigener Erfahrung nicht immer so leicht ist )

MFG Roheed


----------



## Caldion (31. März 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da so langsam die SB Boards im B3-Stepping verfügbar werden gibt es kommende Woche ein großes Update, wahrscheinlich von Do. auf Fr.


 
HI, Danke wo bleibt den das Update ...  suche verzweifelt danach ..


----------



## Schnitzel (31. März 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wo hast du denn gesucht?
Schau doch mal auf die erste Seite.


> Letztes Update: 26.03.11


----------



## strouze (31. März 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

so, wenn alles glatt läuft besorge ich mir nächste woche das 550€ AMD system und zwar so wie es hier empfohlen wird. THX für die ganzen Infos. Bilder vom Zusammenbau, Benchmarks usw werden dann mit Sicherheit folgen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das ist doch schön, darauf freuen wir uns.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. April 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja, ein Statement wäre interessant.
In der Theorie passt das alles gut zusammen.
Aber ein 1:1 Praxisbericht, das wär schon was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja, vor allem, wenn du das tatsächlich 1:1 so bekommen hast.
Halte uns also auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## strouze (4. April 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

AMD system für 550€ gibt es für 567€ wenn ich mit PAypal zahle und bei 2 Händlern bestelle. 
Da ich keine Interesse habe in den nächsten 6 Monaten (oder überhaupt) noch weiter nachzurüsten, hab ich mich gegen ein Intel Sytsem entschieden. 
Eine alterative wäre ein Intel System gewesen was später auf einen i5 aufgerüstet werden kann. ICh sehe den Rechner als einmalige Investition. 
Wenn morgen Geld auf meinen Konto ist wird ziemlich schnell auf bestellen gedrückt  mein Zeigefinger juckt schon ganz gewaltig.

///
was sind den Zur Zeit die gängigen Benchmarks ?


----------



## Newb (7. April 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Beim 550€ PC lieber auf ein H61-Brett mit i5-2300 setzen... hat man viel mehr Leistung zum gleichen Preis, denn P67 macht erst mit i5/i7-2x00K Prozessoren Sinn. Und lieber in eine GTX 560 Ti als in eine HD 6870 investieren.

Beim 750€ PC statt des i5-2400 einen i5-2500K wählen. 20€ Aufpreis lohnt sich hier definitiv.

Gehäuse finde ich nicht wirklich schön, es gibt weitaus bessere Gehäuse von der Optik her, die auch viel Platz im Inneren bieten... aber das ist auch so eine Geschmackssache.

Sonst eigentlich ganz gute Zusammenstellungen die du hier bietest!


----------



## Schnitzel (8. April 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



> Beim 550€ PC lieber auf ein H61-Brett mit i5-2300 setzen.


Das Problem ist die Verfügbarkeit, zu Anfang waren nur die P67 als B3 verfügbar. Jetzt wirds langsam bei den anderen auch besser.


> Und lieber in eine GTX 560 Ti als in eine HD 6870 investieren.


Wie soll die denn momentan noch da rein passen? Die ist 35 € teurer.


> Beim 750€ PC statt des i5-2400 einen i5-2500K wählen. 20€ Aufpreis lohnt sich hier definitiv.


Wo ziehst du da die Grenze? Der nächsthöhere ist immer der bessere. Wenn ein H61 Board kommt ist das Aber sicherlich die erste alternative.

Die Systeme sind immer nur eine Momentaufnahme und ich hab nicht jede Woche Zeit alles umzukrempeln. 
Aber die H61 Bretter sind für Non-K Modelle sicherlich eine gute Alternative die Budget freisetzen das an anderer Stelle besser eingesetzt werden können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. April 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Aber die H61 Bretter sind für Non-K Modelle sicherlich eine gute Alternative die Budget freisetzen das an anderer Stelle besser eingesetzt werden können.


 
Die Frage ist immer die Ausstattung. H61 Bretter sind in der Regel schlechter ausgestattet als H67 oder P67 Bretter. Man muss halt gucken, was man haben will.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. April 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

In Anberacht dessen das sich wohl die wenigsten einen seperaten Spielerechner halten werden ist eine Abweswnheit von USB3 ( Zumindest rückwärtig) ein nogo.
Ich lass das noch mal ein wenig laufen und dann wird man sehen wo der Weg hin geht.


----------



## Elpawo (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Moin,
zuallererst möchte ich dir mein Lob für deinen Thread aussprechen und mich gleichzeitig für die von dir investierte Zeit bedanken, um jenen auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu halten.

Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen:

Ich bin im Begriff mir ein neues System zuzulegen. Allerdings bin ich mir über die Zusammensetzung nicht im Klaren. Deshalb wäre ich dankbar, wenn mir bei meiner Bedarfsanalyse geholfen wird.

Meine Anforderungerunen an mein neues System, der Priorität nach geordnet, sind:

1. Es soll 3 Jahre seinen Dienst erfüllen (falls also im Laufe der nächsten 2 Jahre ein mich ansprechendes Spiel erscheinen sollte, muss jenes noch gut mit dem System zu spielen sein.)
2. Es sollte möglichst leise sein. (Da ich auf eine SLI Konfiguration verzichte, bin ich bereit eine Grafikkarte einzubauen, welche mehr Slots in Anspruch nimmt, sofern dies die Lautstärke reduziert.)
3. Vom Genre spiele ich meistens Strategiespiele und sehr selten Egoshooter. Stealth-Spiele ala Splinter-Cell und Assasins Creed fallen allerdings auch in die Kategorie "Gefällt mir"
4. Vom Budget bin ich flexibel. (Allerdings muss man ja nicht 900€ ausgeben, wenn den Anforderungen zum Beispiel auch mit einem 500€ System genüge getan wäre.)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mit eurem Rat weiterhelfen

MfG Elpawo


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hy,
Danke für dein Lob.

Aber für eine Individuelle Zusammenstellung bitte ich dich hier einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen.
Das würde sonst den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## JimJuggy (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Es wäre schön, wenn noch ein paar mehr CPU Kühler reingenommen werden. Z.B. von Nocuta für die Leute, die es besonders leise haben wollen. Und beim Gehäuse vielleicht noch Fractal Design R3. Dann hätte man jeweils ein drittes Angebot für "höhere Ansprüche", ohne dass es in eine case/Kühlungs FAQ ausartet.


----------



## sp01 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sehr schön.
Bei den Gehäusen würde ich auch noch marken wie Cooler Master, Lian Li und ähnliche reinnehmen, einfach die oft empfohlen Marken. Was mir bei der Beschreibung über Geizhals fehlt ist, wie ich solche Listen ohne Anmeldung anlege.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sowohl für die Kühler als auch für die Gehäuse ist eigentlich schon länger ein Update geplant.
Leider schaffe ich es momentan zeitlich so gerade die Konfigurationen aktuell zu halten.



> Was mir bei der Beschreibung über Geizhals fehlt ist, wie ich solche Listen ohne Anmeldung anlege.


Steht da.
Funktioniert genauso, aber immer nur eine und immer nur von dem Rechner abrufbar auf dem sie erstellt worden ist.


----------



## Keygen (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

900€ pack ist nicht übersteigbar? 2600(k) schaut bööse rüber


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Über 900€ kommt man natürlich jederzeit.
Die Frage ist nur was bringt's? 
Glaubst du du setzt zu Höhenflügen an wenn im System ein 2600K anstatt des 2500K werkelt.


----------



## sp01 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Glaubst du du setzt zu Höhenflügen an wenn im System ein 2600K anstatt des 2500K werkelt.



 =>


----------



## Keygen (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

spiele die mehr als 4 kerne nutzen können sind da klar im vorteil: BFBC2, BF3, Crysis usw.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Egal welchem Benchmark ich mir anschaue und egal welche Seite ihn gemacht hat - nirgendwo ist der 2600er groß im Vorteil.
Quellen?


----------



## Keygen (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

es ist eine tatsache ;D ich hatte beweise aber ich hab sie logischerweise nicht gespeichert


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich hab auch ein i7 2600k und wenn ich SMT abschalte, bin ich in Games nicht langsamer unterwegs. Es gibt Games, die auf SMT ansprechen, richtig, aber das bringt eben keine 30% Mehrleistung oder so.
Und wenn der i5 irgendwann mal für Games zu langsam sein wird, reißt der i7 auch keine Bäume mehr aus.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@ Keygen
Ich hab nichts gefunden was dem 2600k auch nur 5% Vorsprung bringt.
Wenn dem so gewesen wäre wär er ja drin.
Bringst du vertrauenswürdige Quellen - und damit meine ich nicht deine persönlichen Benchmarkreihen - bin ich gerne gewillt über das Thema nachzudenken.


----------



## DrunkenJedi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich habe ca. 900 € zur Verfügung und daher käme dieses Sys für mich infrage, allerdings hab ich einige Fragen dazu:

1. Lohnt sich das ASRock Z68 Pro nicht mehr oder ASRock P67 Extreme4?

2. Ich nutze einen 24'-Schirm mit Full-HD. Reicht da nicht eine GTX 560 Ti. Die hat doch momentan das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, oder?
3. *Lüfter*
2x Scythe Slip Stream 800rpm --> Was meinst du damit? Handelt es sich dabei um zusätzliche Gehäuse-Lüfter? Wie baut man die Dinger ein? Braucht man die unbedingt?
Danke schon mal.

Beste Grüße
Jedi


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

1. Das Mainboard ist seit S.1055 eher sekundär da der Referenztakt bei kleiner 110 beschränkt ist.
Der Takt kann quasi nur noch über den Multi verstellt werden, und das natürlich auch nur bei den K Modellen.

2. Je nach Spiel wirds mit einer 560TI in Full HD schon ohne AA/AF knapp.
Für die Auflösung würde ich bei deinem Budget also eher zu einer GTX570 oder einer HD6970 raten.
 Nichts desto Trotz ist die 560er natürlich eine gute Karte.

3.Ja, du brauchst definitiv mindestens ein Gehäuselüfter, Montagematerial liegt dabei.
Wenn du dich allerdings für ein anderes Gehäuse entscheidest in dem schon Lüfter drin sind brauchst du natürlich keine zusätzlich kaufen.

Für alles weitere bitte ich dich einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen, sonst wirds hier zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## FLIR (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke, dieser Thread ist sehr hilfreich. Darf ich zwei kurze Fragen stellen:

[1] Bei 900€ wird die "Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB GDDR5" empfohlen. Mich wundert es, dass diese Karte (folgt man dem Geizhals-Link) derart schlechte Bewertungen bekommt (nur 45%) und nur 41% empfehlen sie. Woher kommt das?

[2] Angenommen man greift zum empfohlenen "Lancool PC-K58 ", sind trotzdem zusätzliche Lüfter (2xScythe Slip Stream 800rpm) nötig? Oder kann man darauf verzichten, da im K58 bereits 2 Lüfter verbaut sind?

Danke, FLIR


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

zu [1] Die GTX 580 hat zwar eine brachiale Leistung, ist aber auch schwer kühlbar, und Palit stimmt die Lüfter eher auf "kalt" anstelle von "leise" ein!
Außerdem ist ihr Service nicht gerade legendär!
Wenn du eine leise Karte haben willst, dann gäbe es als GTX 580 z.B. die hier: ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
zu[2] Die Slipstreams sind nur Leisetreter, die verbauten Lüfter kann man natürlich weiter verwenden!


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> zu [1]
> Wenn du eine leise Karte haben willst, dann gäbe es als GTX 580 z.B. die hier: ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ40-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 Die aber wiederum den Nachteil hat das sie unmengen an Platz braucht.
Für ein übel mußt du dich entscheiden.


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Die aber wiederum den Nachteil hat das sie unmengen an Platz braucht.
> Für ein übel mußt du dich entscheiden.


Unmengen ist übertrieben, 3 Slots finde ich noch ok und sind in einem üblichen Gehäuse (Xigmatek Midgard, Lancool K58 oder Sharkoon T9) ohne Stress unterzubringen, solange man nicht 2-3 Erweiterungskarten extra unterbringen muss. Da sollte man eher darauf achten, das diese Graka auch von der Länge her passt...

PS: eine empfehlenswärte GTX570 im 2 Slot-Design wäre z.B. diese:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Heute sind die 50000 klicks voll geworden. 
Danke an alle.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da hat bestimmt einer tagelang immer "F5" gedrückt.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja ne, klar


----------



## DarkAttemption (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Lohnt es sich wirklich 2 schwache Kühler zu holen oder ist ein leistungsstarker besser? (Für einen Computer im Preisbereich 750€)
Ich hätte jetzt an den hier gedacht:
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich währe auch für einen anderen Prozessor, da mir 6x3.3Ghz recht unnötig scheint:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a636703.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Also jetzt noch ein Phenom 2 nehmen ist albern, Bulldozer steht vor der Tür, in einem Monat sollte er im Handel sein.
Als Kühler ist der Mugen 2 gut. Alternativ den Nordwand, ähnlich gut, aber einfacher zu montieren und meiner Meinung nach optisch hochwertiger.
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## DarkAttemption (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Aber der Bulldozer wird dann ja auch extrem teuer, wenn er besser als der Intel- i7 2600k ist und ein neues Mainboard braucht er auch, also ist er nichts für mich, wenn ich einen Computer im Bereich 750€ haben will^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nö, Bulldozer wird das kosten, was Sandy N kostet, was extrem teuer wird, ist Sandy E.
Du kannst gleich Sandy N kaufen, der ist schneller als der AMD, ungefähr so schnell wie Bulldozer (so wie es jetzt aussieht). Wenn du lieber AMD willst, dann kauf ein AM3+ Mainboard und ein 955. Du kannst dann Ende des Jahres oder nächstes Jahr auf Buldozer wechseln, die sind dann garantiert nicht mehr teuer.

Ansonsten einfach mal einen Thread in der Kaufberatung aufmachen oder einen Blick in meine Kaufempfehlung werfen.


----------



## DarkAttemption (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

So.... Da ich ein Newbie bin in sachen Computer, wollte ich hier mal ein paar Fragen los werden:
1. Ich hab mir mal ein System zusammengestellt (Mit Vorlage dieses Threads) und bin zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen:
| Geizhals.at Deutschland
    Jetzt wollte ich Fragen ob das so in Ordnung ist.
Und 2. Ich habe zur Zeit einen All-in-One Pc (Medion Akoya P9614) und wollte Fragen, ob ich einen Desktop Pc daran anschließen kann oder ob ich mir einen neuen Bildschirm kaufen muss.

Danke schonmal


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Deine Geizhals Liste ist leider für mich nicht einsehbar, du musst sie frei geben.

Hmm. gute Frage, ich hab keine Ahnung, hat denn der Computer auch Grafikeingänge? Wenn nicht, erübrigt sich das und du brauchst einen Monitor.


----------



## DarkAttemption (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ehm.... Wie gebe ich das denn Frei? 
Und das mit den Grafikeingängen kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich kein Plan davon habe.....
Also ich habe:
-VGA In
-HDMI In
-HDMI Out
-DVB-S(?)
-DVB-T(?)
-SPDIF Out
Und am Pc kann ich per Knopfdruck noch auf folgende Modi umschalten:
-HDMI
-D-SUB
-PC


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn du HDMI in hast, sollte das möglich sein, dass du den PC auch als Monitor benutzen kannst.

Mach sonst einen Screen von der Einkaufsliste und poste die.


----------



## DarkAttemption (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/599/meinpc.png

Hoffe das genügt


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da fehlt irgendwie was.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nix für ungut, aber könnt ihr diese Diskussion an eine andere Stelle verlegen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber könnt ihr diese Diskussion an eine andere Stelle verlegen?


 
Hab ich schon mehrmals gesagt. Er soll einen eigenen Thread öffnen, ist einfach besser.


----------



## speedcubealex (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

also ich habe vor mir den 750€ PC zu kaufen , aber ich habe in der pc games hardware den preisleistungstipp gesehen für eine Grafikkarte.
Macht es sinn die GraKa aus de emfehlung gegen diese zu tauschen ? ( Sapphire Radeon HD6950 Grafikkarte inkl. Dirt3: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör) 
Was  haltet ihr von der GraKa?


----------



## Softy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



speedcubealex schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der GraKa?


 
Die Grafikkarte ist prima, die kannst du schon nehmen. Ich würde Dir dennoch empfehlen, einen Thread aufzumachen, am besten mit folgenden Angaben: Welche Einsatzzwecke soll der PC haben? Möchtest Du übertakten? Windows7, Maus, Tastatur, Monitor vorhanden? Welche Auflösung hat Dein Monitor?

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## speedcubealex (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke , hab jetzt nen Thread aufgemacht. Hier gehts zum Thread


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (20. September 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke für dieses TOpic, hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Daran arbeite ich gerade

*Besondere Grafikkarten*

Es gibt immer wieder Grafikkarten die durch besondere Merkmale herausstechen
Sei es durch Werksmäßige Übertaktung, ein besonderes Platinenlayout oder eine besonders leise Kühlerkonstruktion.
Während in den Zusammenstellungen nur jeweils das günstigste Modell mit breiter verfügbarkeit eingesetzt wird werde ich hier in Zukunft ein paar
 Vertreter dieser Gattung gestaffelt nach Leistungsklassen  Präsentieren.

*PowerColor Radeon HD 6850 SCS3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:PowerColor.com

Die Sapphire ist als günstigste unter den HD6850 schon eine gute Wahl, ist sie doch von Haus aus sehr leise.
Wer es Lautlos möchte kommt an der Powercolor nicht vorbei.
Sie ist nicht nur die einzige passive HD6850 sondern generell die schnellste Lüfterlose Grafikkarte.


----------



## cYnd (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hört sich auf jedenfall Interessant an und find den Thread echt super, hat auch mir geholfen


----------



## keenyu (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hallo,

könnte mir wer sagen welchen guten/leisen/neuen CPU Kühler kaufen soll? es gibt so viele ( zurzeit boxed kühler drin )

Preis bis 50€ , Gehäuse Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy

und einen Kartenlesergerät oder irgendwas um die freie Schacht im Rebel9 ( ganz oben ist offen ) zu zu machen.

Als letztens, kann ich MW3 und BF3 auf 

Phenom II x4 955 BE 
Radeon HD 6870 
8 GB Ram

ohne Probleme Zocken ? ( wenn der neue Cpu kühler drin ist ) oder doch Graka austauschen ?

MFG keenyu


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Der CardReader-Spezialist () sagt: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern + 5.25 3.5 Einbaurahmen

Kühler je nach Übertaktungswunsch ein Thermalright True Spirit oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B oder be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1

BF3 wird auf Einstellung "high" problemlos laufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Um 50€:
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Für 50€ würde ich eher einen Thermalright Silver Arrow nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Der Alpenföhn sieht einfach deutlich besser aus, alleine das ist 10 Mäuse wert.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Gehäuse zu - Kühler weg 
So, und jetzt is gut hier.


----------



## Maxi2202 (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hey, ich möchte einen Fehler melden.
Bei der 550€ Konfiguration steht ein Phenom X6 1090T da, jedoch müsste es ein Phenom X4 955 BE sein.
Bitte beheben!


----------



## Schnitzel (13. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke, ist gefixt.


----------



## blackbolt (17. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

also das Lancool PC-K58 kann ich nur empfehlen
habe selbst schon 4 Stück davon verbaut und meine "Kunden"(Kollegen)
waren alle sehr zufrieden 
bis auf die Lüfter die tendieren zum ratternwar aber auch nicht bei allen so

mfg


----------



## rushmush (29. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

gibts update demnächst? möchte mir in den nächsten 1-3 wochen neuen rechner (450-600 euro+ win7 quadcore, 8gb ram, 1gb ram , 1tb hdd) zulegen.. 

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (29. November 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da gibts momentan nicht so viel neues.
HDD's sind immer noch teuer
Einzig die neue GTX560ti 448 bringt das Karussel ein wenig in Schwung, da muss ich mir gleich aber erst mal
die ersten Tests durchlesen.


----------



## turk-ey95 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hallo bin neu hier und hab mir ein pc konfiguriert von hier PC-Systeme individuell und günstig | tecstore.net - Computer günstig, HTPC und PC-Konfigurator


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Dein Link funktioniert nicht


----------



## GreatDay (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ordentliche System zusammenstellungen 
Das Laufwerk kann ich leider nicht empfehlen, von den funktionen ist das LW zwar top aber im Betrieb *extrem* laut!
Habe leider selber noch keine bessere alternative gefunden auch soll, laut Aussagen, die Grafikkarten von Palit schnell den Geist aufgeben
Ansonsten TOP


----------



## MelodeathManiac (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich muss sagen die System konfigurationen sind echt gut ausbalanciert und auch sehr nützlich für neulinge in dem Bereich! 
Allerdings sind doch die Preise etwas unrealistisch, wenn ich mich nicht irre.Ein System mit 2500k und gtx 580 für ca. 900€ zu bekommen wäre schon ein Traum 
Aber, wenn mich jemand eines besseren belehren kann fände ich das auch nicht unbedingt unpraktisch. 

mfg Melodeathmaniac


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GreatDay schrieb:


> Ordentliche System zusammenstellungen
> Das Laufwerk kann ich leider nicht empfehlen, von den funktionen ist das LW zwar top aber im Betrieb *extrem* laut!
> Habe leider selber noch keine bessere alternative gefunden auch soll, laut Aussagen, die Grafikkarten von Palit schnell den Geist aufgeben
> Ansonsten TOP


 Nunja, wenn du eine Alternatve für ein leises Laufwerk hast - immer her damit.
Meine Erfahrung ist leider das es sowas nicht gibt und nur ein manuelles Eingreifen per Softwaretool ruhe in den Laden bringt.


MelodeathManiac schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen die System konfigurationen sind echt gut ausbalanciert und auch sehr nützlich für neulinge in dem Bereich!
> Allerdings sind doch die Preise etwas unrealistisch, wenn ich mich nicht irre.Ein System mit 2500k und gtx 580 für ca. 900€ zu bekommen wäre schon ein Traum
> Aber, wenn mich jemand eines besseren belehren kann fände ich das auch nicht unbedingt unpraktisch.
> 
> mfg Melodeathmaniac


Oh, das ist sehrwohl realistisch, zumindest wenn man die momentan doch etwas abgehobenen Preise für HDD's außer acht lässt.
Zu normalen Zeiten sind zumindest die höherpreisigen Systeme sogar noch ein gutes Stück unterhalb des Budgets.


----------



## MelodeathManiac (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich habe mal geizhals.de ausgechekt und muss sagen die seite haut wirklich gute angebote raus 
Dann werd ich mir doch mal einen rechner mit gtx 580 gönnen 
Also ich muss mich korrigieren:
Wenn man die richtigen Seiten kennt, dann sind die angegebenen Preise durchaus realistisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Trotzdem sind die Preise allgemein gestiegen. Wenn ich schon sehe, was der AMD 955 inzwischen wieder kostet oder der i5 2500k.


----------



## MelodeathManiac (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind die Preise allgemein gestiegen. Wenn ich schon sehe, was der AMD 955 inzwischen wieder kostet oder der i5 2500k.


ja leider.Vielleicht tut sich ja nach Weihnachten mal was


----------



## brain00 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

der Office-Warenkorb wird bei mir nicht angezeigt (also auf geizhals.at)


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Bin ich gerade am überarbeiten, geht heute Nacht wieder Online


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hast du mal dran gedacht in der 1100€ Kategorie ein 2011 System mit i7-3930k aufzunehmen?
Zwar kein sonderlich gutes P/L Verhältnis aber schonmal definitiv ein Leistungsunterschied zum sonst empfohlenen 2500k.

Gruß Frink


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Aber wozu?
Als Anwendungssystem?
Der 3930k ist in Games kein Stück schneller als ein i7 2600k und mit Erscheinen des i7 3700k wird sich das sicher kaum ändern, eher wird sich die 1155 Plattform in Games absetzen können.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Naja, es gibt ja durchaus Leute die übertakten wollen, Rendern, Videobearbeitung etc, oder einfach nur ganz besonders zukunftssicher oder ein Intel Hexacore-System.
Und wenn man das Geld hat,  ist ein S2011 System schon eine leistungsfähigere Alternative und rangiert zwar in hohen aber nicht in utopischen Preisregionen.
Ein Hinweis, dass sich das System nur für extrem rechenintensive Aufgaben lohnt, würde ja nix kosten ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Aber für die braucht man kein System extra zusammenstellen. Wer ein Hexacore System will, schaut nicht hier rein, wie es aussehen könnte, der kauft das, wozu er Lust hat, denn das Budget wird er so oder so dafür haben.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ach, ich finde wenn man die Kategorie schonmal hat und eine vernünftige Möglichkeit sie zu füllen muss man den Spoiler nicht leerlassen oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wie gesagt, ich denke, dass man eine derartige Kategorie nicht braucht aber das lass mal Schnitzel entscheiden, ist sein Thread, er wird schon wissen, was gut ist.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Stimme ich dir zu, war ja auch ne Frage an Schnitzel bis du gewagt hast Widerworte zu geben


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Quanti, alles oberhalb eines 2500(K) oder wegen meiner auch eines 2600K lässt sich nicht in Frames umsetzen, denn darum geht es hier in erster Linie.
Und es ist ja nicht so das wir über 50€ oder 100€ Mehrkosten sprechen, gegenüber einem wahrlich nicht langsamen 1155er System sind das wohl eher schlappe 350-400€ die sich in den gängigen Anwendungen mehr oder weniger in Luft auflösen.
Da würde ich schon eher dazu tendieren in den höheren Systemen wieder eine SSD aufzunehmen sobald sich die HDD-Preise wieder etwas gesetzt haben. Das hat in meinen Augen einen wesentlich größeren Mehrwert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir zu, war ja auch ne Frage an Schnitzel bis du gewagt hast Widerworte zu geben


 
Ich mische mich halt ein, frag nicht wieso.  Aber der Preisunterschied zwischen 1155 + 2600k und 2011 + 3930k ist eben sehr groß und in Games (und darum geht es hier) merkst du keinen Unterschied, das ist das Hauptproblem.
Wer ein Sockel 2011 System kaufen will, weiß das, der guckt hier nicht rein und wer hier rein guckt, sucht kein Sockel 2011 System.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Okay, dass es hier nur ums Gamen geht war mir neu.
Aber gut, dann habt ihr Recht. Bin ja selbst stolzer SSD-Besitzer und die Dinger sind wichtiger.
Entschuldigt die Störung


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nicht nur, aber primär.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn du jetzt auch Anwendungen mit reinbringen willst, kannst du nach oben keine Grenzen setzen, denn viele "Anwender" würden dann auch nach Quadro oder FirePro Grafikkarten fragen und du sprengst locker irgendwelche selbst auferlegten Budgets.
Oder wieso es keine Zusammenstellungen mit Dual oder Quad Sockel gibt.


----------



## Disdroid (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

AMD 7970? Oder warten wir noch auf den Rest der Bande?


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Kommt auf jeden Fall.
Sind ja mittlerweile auch genug verfügbar.
Ich lieg nur schon ner Woche Flach und kann mich nicht so recht aufraffen.


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich lieg nur schon ner Woche Flach und kann mich nicht so recht aufraffen.



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Schnitzel (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Jo, Danke.
Es geht auf jeden Fall Berg auf.


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Gute Besserung Schnitzel.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Kann jemand von euch Handfeste Gründe nennen warum ich Bulldozer einbauen sollte.
 Ich hab mir gerade nochmal die Benchmarks angeschaut und versuch mir was aus den Fingern zu saugen, bin immer noch genau so erschüttert wie vor zwei Monaten.
Die Preisentwicklung der alten Phenoms ist für mich hier noch fast das stärkste Argument.


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Der Bulldozer ist nur in Ausnahmefällen eine Überlegung wert, wenn jemand hauptsächlich mit gut parallelisierten Anwendungen und Multicore-Anwendungen arbeitet. Daher würde ich persönlich den Bulldozer nicht mit einpflegen.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich tendiere auch dahin.
Ich kanns drehen und wenden wie ich will, was anderes macht keinen Sinnn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch Handfeste Gründe nennen warum ich Bulldozer einbauen sollte.



Für reine Multi Core Anwendungen ist er Ok, als Alternative zum Xeon oder anderweitigen SMT CPUs von Intel.

Und ja, die Phenom X6 sind sehr teuer geworden. Die Frage ist halt, ob das an der Bulldozer Schwäche liegt (die Nachfrage hat beim X6 zugenommen) oder weiß die Phenom langsam auslaufen?


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ist nicht leicht mit AMD im Moment.
Für den 450er könnte ich mir ja noch den FX-4100 vorstellen.
Der ist preislich atraktiv und liegt durch den hohen Grundtakt garnicht so schlecht.
Aber bei allen anderen bin ich schon fast versucht auf die schnelleren PII Quads statt der Hexas umzuschwenken.
Aktuell bringt's einfach nix, da hat man vom Takt der Quads mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Richtig und vergleichst du das mit Sandy, kannst du das eh vergessen. Selbst ein i3 ist in manchen Games schneller als die Bulldozer durch die Bank.
Attraktiv finde ich aktuell bei AMD nur den 960T, der mit Glück als X6 läuft.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja leider.
Der frühere Trumpf mit den Kosten zieht durch die Preisentwicklung nicht mehr.
Prinzipiell könnte ich die AMD-Systeme auch raus nehmen.
Aber ich will die Struktur die ich jetzt habe (noch) nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich würde die AMD-Systeme drin lassen, mit einem Hinweis bzw. Empfehlung zu den Intel Systemen. Dazu vielleicht ein Link zu einem leicht verständlichen () Benchmark, z.B. Test: AMD


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ja leider.
> Der frühere Trumpf mit den Kosten zieht durch die Preisentwicklung nicht mehr.
> Prinzipiell könnte ich die AMD-Systeme auch raus nehmen.
> Aber ich will die Struktur die ich jetzt habe (noch) nicht aufgeben.


 
Würde ich auch nicht machen, in Low Cost Bereich sind sie ja gut, ein Llano hat schon seine Vorteile und ein Athlon X3 ist eine gute Office CPU.
Und der Phenom X6 ist gut bei Multi Core Anwendungen (leider ist er sehr teuer geworden).

Beim Bulldozer ist es halt schlecht, dafür ist er einfach noch zu teuer und schlecht zu bekommen, aber Intels CPU Preise haben in letzter Zeit auch stark angezogen.


----------



## Softy (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> aber Intels CPU Preise haben in letzter Zeit auch stark angezogen.



Jup. Ich hab für den i5-2500K etwas über 150€ bezahlt, jetzt liegt er bei 190€, das sind ~25% mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Softy schrieb:


> Jup. Ich hab für den i5-2500K etwas über 150€ bezahlt, jetzt liegt er bei 190€, das sind ~25% mehr.


 
Ja, da ist der 3930k schon fast preiswert, der hat nur um 20% zugelegt.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn ich mir so die Zusammenstellungen ansehe die ich in der letzten Zeit gemacht habe muss ich sagen das da relativ wenig AMD CPU's dabei waren. LLano ist möglich, x4 960t ist gut. Aber die anderen CPUs, also die Athlons und Phenoms verschwinden ja bald vom Markt. Und Bulli ist grade für Gamer extrem unnattraktiv wenn man sich die Preise anschaut und dann mal mit der Konkurrenz vergleicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Jop, richtig, aber so schnell werden die Athons nicht verschwinden, auch in 2 Jahren wirst du sie noch kaufen können.

Llano ist halt eher selten im Privatbereich, rein als HTPC kann man ihn natürlich bauen, aber da ist ein Athlon X3 mit 880G Brett trotzdem besser, weil billiger.
Und Bulldozer ist immer noch überflüssig, egal ob jetzt mit 2, 3 oder 4 Modulen.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Der Sockel FM1 ist halt quasi schon Tot. Da kommt ja nichts mehr für. Aber Athlons gibts für den auch.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich bin noch am rühren.
Aber nachdem ich nochmals alle Benchmarks durchgewühlt habe denke ich das ich die X6 nur noch als Alternative anführen werde und den 960T als erste Wahl rein stelle.
Spiele ziehen die Leistung oft aus Takt und nicht aus Threads, zumindest wenns mehr als vier werden.
Und selbst in Anwendungen muß man (meistens) mit der Stopuhr daneben sitzen.
Und der 1100€ Rechner wird wieder kommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Auf welche Games legst du denn besonders wert wenn du dir Benches anschaust?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der Sockel FM1 ist halt quasi schon Tot. Da kommt ja nichts mehr für. Aber Athlons gibts für den auch.


 
Und?
Das, was es gibt, ist doch OK, was erwartest du denn?
Etwa, dass ein Trinity 2 Moduler schneller sein wird als ein Llano 4 Kerner?
Mit Sicherheit nicht. Insgesamt wird er schneller sein, weil die Grafik mehr reißt aber sonst ist das doch Banane.
Wer sich Llano kauft, plant nicht da noch was aufzurüsten.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Bei 1156 hat sich jeder aufgeregt das er so schnell EOL war, da darf ich das bei Llano auch.
Mich kratzt es nämlich nicht im geringsten das 1156 tot ist, ich rüste eh keine CPU auf der selben Plattform auf 

Aktuell mach ich mir bei Trinity wirklich Sorgen um den CPU Part. Wird wohl so wie bei Phenom gegen Bulli, auch wenn ich weiß das es Piledriver Kerne werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bei 1156 hat sich jeder aufgeregt das er so schnell EOL war, da darf ich das bei Llano auch.



Weil der 1156 auch Murks ist, das weißt du am Besten.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Aktuell mach ich mir bei Trinity wirklich Sorgen um den CPU Part. Wird wohl so wie bei Phenom gegen Bulli, auch wenn ich weiß das es Piledriver Kerne werden.


 
Tja, keine Ahnung, was wird, müssen wir abwarten, aber selbst wenns 10% mehr Leistung ist, Trinity ist ein 2 Moduler, mehr kommt da nicht, wenn ich nicht irre und ein 2 Moduler Bulldozer hat gegen einen Llano keine Chance, da nützen ihm 10% mehr Leistung auch nichts.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Auf keine, ich nehm da keine persönlichen Vorlieben mit rein.
Wenn du den Schnitt aus allen Seiten und allen Spielen nimmst liegt ein schneller x4 immer vor einem X6.
Und auch Anwendungen müssen schon sehr gut optimiert sein damit parallelisierung gegen Takt gewinnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Und auch Anwendungen müssen schon sehr gut optimiert sein damit parallelisierung gegen Takt gewinnt.


 
Jop, das ist richtig, der Cinebench reicht mir eh nie aus. Wichtig ist immer, welche Anwendungen der User überhaupt nutzt, aber wenn er eben solche nutzt, die die Kerne ausnutzt, kann man immer den X6 nehmen.
Der 980 ist halt überflüssig, auch wenn das die höchste getaktete 45nm CPU ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil der 1156 auch Murks ist, das weißt du am Besten.



Die Kritik ging ja weniger ans Board sondern eher daran, das es keine neuen CPU's meh für den Sockel gibt.
Das ist es jetzt relativ egal ob guter oder schlechter Sockel




> Tja, keine Ahnung, was wird, müssen wir abwarten, aber selbst wenns 10% mehr Leistung ist, Trinity ist ein 2 Moduler, mehr kommt da nicht, wenn ich nicht irre und ein 2 Moduler Bulldozer hat gegen einen Llano keine Chance, da nützen ihm 10% mehr Leistung auch nichts.



2 Module oder 2 Integer Kerne?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Kritik ging ja weniger ans Board sondern eher daran, das es keine neuen CPU's meh für den Sockel gibt.
> Das ist es jetzt relativ egal ob guter oder schlechter Sockel



Aber deswegen hat Intel den Sockel schnell eingestampft, eben weil er Murks ist.
Klar hätte man auch noch weitere CPUs rausbringen können, aber wozu?
Noch ein i7 mit noch mal 133MHz mehr Takt? Bringt doch nichts.
Es ist ja klar gewesen, dass die neue Architektur einen neuen Sockel brauchen wird.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> 2 Module oder 2 Integer Kerne?



2 Module, 4 Threads.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hey Schnitzel,

wann gibts denn neuen Lesestoff? 
Sag bescheid, wenns was zu tun gibt.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Am WE gehts weiter.
Ich wollte noch auf die HD7950 warten.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Zum glück ists nicht mehr lang. 
Brauche mal wieder ein paar gute Tipps für meinen Blog.
Die 7950 ist vom Preis noch nicht wirklich interessant, da kann man auch die 7970 nehmen. Ansonsten Tee trinken und abwarten.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn du dich auf die wirklich lieferbaren Karten beschränkst sind das immerhin um die 100€.
Damit wäre man einer SSD mit 128GB schon ein gehöriges Stück näher gekommen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Stimmt allerdings. Warten wir die Lieferbarkeit ab. Will auch endlich bestellen.


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich finde den Preis jetzt schon gerechtfertigt: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11196-02-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Sehr kühl und leise, relativ sparsam, etwas schneller als eine GTX580, besseres OC-Potential etc. Eine vergleichbare GTX580 mit nur halb so viel VRAM kostet etwas mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sehe ich auch so, noch gibt es keine Kepler, die schneller ist als die 7950 und nur 250€ kostet, daher kann AMD für ihre neuen Karten nun mal das verlangen, was sie wert sind und wenn eine langsamere GTX 580 über 400€ kostet, wieso sollte dann die 7950 für 300€ verkauft werden?


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen warum über die Preise so gemeckert wird.


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, richtig, aber so schnell werden die Athons nicht verschwinden, auch in 2 Jahren wirst du sie noch kaufen können.
> 
> Llano ist halt eher selten im Privatbereich, rein als HTPC kann man ihn natürlich bauen, aber da ist ein Athlon X3 mit 880G Brett trotzdem besser, weil billiger.
> Und Bulldozer ist immer noch überflüssig, egal ob jetzt mit 2, 3 oder 4 Modulen.


 
Ich bin gerade zufällig über den Post gestolpert und muss mal teilweise wiedersprechen. 
Der X3 fällt sowieso bald weg da er nicht mehr produziert wird und die Preise ziehen auch schon an. Den auf Llano basierenden X4 631 gibts schon für unverschämte 62 € und der A6-3500 ist auch nur minimalst teurer. 
Fürs gleiche Geld gibts ein Board mit jeweils internem und externem USB3 und Sata3. Wer braucht da noch die alten AM3 Athlons?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade zufällig über den Post gestolpert und muss mal teilweise wiedersprechen.
> Der X3 fällt sowieso bald weg da er nicht mehr produziert wird und die Preise ziehen auch schon an. Den auf Llano basierenden X4 631 gibts schon für unverschämte 62 € und der A6-3500 ist auch nur minimalst teurer.
> Fürs gleiche Geld gibts ein Board mit jeweils internem und externem USB3 und Sata3. Wer braucht da noch die alten AM3 Athlons?


 
Die Zeiten ändern sich. Klar dass AMD die alten Athlons vom Markt nimmt und die daraufhin teurer werden, weil die Nachfrage immer noch da ist.
Doch für den HTPC brauchst du keinen 100 Watt TDP Llano, da reicht eben der kleine X2 oder X3 mit dem 880G Brett.
Oder eben den Pentium Dual Core.

Wenn Trinity dieses Jahr kommt, wird es Llano auch so ergehen, ist halt so, das Rad dreht sich weiter.


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja, das Rad dreht sich definitiv weiter. Sonst bekäme man heute keine CPU die praktisch auf Q9550 Niveau liegt für 60 € nachgeworfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ja, das Rad dreht sich definitiv weiter. Sonst bekäme man heute keine CPU die praktisch auf Q9550 Niveau liegt für 60 € nachgeworfen.


 
Ja, mei, is denn heut schoa Weihnachten oder wieso ist der Bulldozer plötzlich so günstig geworden?


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nope, ich dachte eher an den kleinen Llano Athlon (siehe A6-3650 ohne GPU). 

Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps inklusive Performance-Index (Februar 2012) [Test des Tages] - cpu, amd, intel


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hmm... wenn Llano dann mit Grafik, sonst kannst du gleich was anderes nehmen.


----------



## Rolk (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich finde die Teile richtig gut und wüsste nicht was ich zu dem Preis sonst nehmen sollte. Nur die Aufrüst-Sackgasse stört.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Aber "Aufrüstsackgasse" ist doch völlig egal.
Wenn das System mal zu langsam wird, gibts doch eh schon längst neue Sockel und neue CPUs, da wird dann alles neu gekauft anstatt durch ein CPU Upgrade noch mal 10% mehr Leistung zu gewinnen.

Ich verstehe eh nicht, wieso immer alles kompatibel sein muss. 
Wenn z.B. der i7 2600 zu langsam sein sollte, irgendwann mal, wird ein i7 3700 auch nicht mehr so viel reißen, alleine deswegen weil Ivy gerade mal 5% schneller ist als Sandy.


----------



## Rolk (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, so sehr stört mich diese Aufrüstsackgasse jetzt auch wieder nicht. Wenn man kein Highend braucht und für 130 € einen kleinen Quad + sehr gut ausgestattetes Board bekommt kann man in 2 oder 3 Jahren auch wieder komplett neu kaufen.
Es ist nur der Punkt der mich noch am ehesten stört.


----------



## Paneking (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich würde bei der 900€ Konfiguration das be quiet! Pure Power CM 630W als Netzteil nehmen, kostet gleich viel ist aber denk ich mal leiser, hat auch Kabelmanagement und ist eben von be quiet!


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die NT's werden in kürze noch getauscht, die Be quiet's hatte ich auch schon im Auge.
ich wollte mir noch ein paar Tests dazu anschauen.
Danke für den Hinweis.
Allerdings sind 630W ein Stück zu viel, erst recht jetzt zusammen mit der HD7950.
In den Warenkörben hatte ich schon das 520er drin, hatte ich hier noch nicht angepasst.


----------



## Paneking (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja, wollte ich gerade sagen dass im Warenkorb ein anderes Netzteil drinn ist, + hast du im Warenkorb ein anderes Gehäuse als in der Beschreibung.
Schau dir mal diese 7950 an: ASUS HD7950-DC2-3GD5, ist sicher noch besser als die beiden 7950 die du aufgelistet hast, dieses "Design" war schon bei den Vorgängern schon sehr "erfolgreich", sowie auch diese hier Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X. Ich weiß aber nicht wie es derzeit mit der Verfügbarkeit aussieht...

Ansonsten eigentlich sehr guter Guide!
und versuch bei den Grakas auf den Aktuellsten Stand zu bleiben, in kürze werden ja einige erscheinen.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



> und versuch bei den Grakas auf den Aktuellsten Stand zu bleiben, in kürze werden ja einige erscheinen.


Ja, die HD7770 bis HD7870 hab ich schon fest im Auge.
Wenn die Preise stimmen werden die Nvidia einiges an Kopfschmerzen bereiten.


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich würde bei der Budget Variante ja darauf gehen:

AMD Athlon II X4 631, 4x 2.60GHz, boxed (AD631XWNGXBOX) in CPUs: AMD Sockel FM1 | heise online Preisvergleich

ASRock A75M-HVS, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) in Mainboards: AMD Sockel FM1 (DDR3) | heise online Preisvergleich

Damit wäre man bei der CPU fast auf dem Level der 500 € Variante und hätte noch SATA3 und USB3 mit an Board. Für momentan 3 € Aufpreis.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Und ohne Möglichkeit die CPU aufzurüsten.
Individuell ist das sicher eine Variante die man nehmen kann, für einen globalen Vorschlag find ich das aber nicht sinnig.

Edit:
Aber so wie es aussieht hat das MSI-Board nur support für 95W-CPU's.
Sch..., steht bei Gh nicht drin.


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Es gibt genug Leute die gar nicht erst aufrüsten wollen oder erst so spät das es bei jeder Plattform keinen Sinn mehr macht.


----------



## Kaestorfer (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe! Gibt es einen großen Unterschied beid en beiden CPUs bzw. merkt man einen großen Unterschied?

Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100) | Geizhals Deutschland

Intel Core i3-2120, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I32120) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Naja, der 2120 hat 200Mhz mehr, das macht ca. 6% mehr Takt.
Das sollte man nicht spüren können!


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da der 2120 aber nur 4€ mehr kostet würdich den nehmen.


----------



## Kaestorfer (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Will mir am Ende des Monats mal einen neuen Prozessor zulegen. Werde wohl erstmal auf einen i3 gehen und dann später mal was größeres holen, aber im Moment sind mir die Preise einfach zu hoch für die "besseren" CPUs. Wenn ich nen i3 auf nem neuen Board verbaue, dann wird es wohl schwierig sein in 1-2 Jahren nochmal nen neuen Prozessor der neuesten generation drauf zu machen oder?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich würde nen Z68 Board nehmen.

Ansonsten isses wohl so das du auf Ivy aufrüsten kannst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Kaestorfer schrieb:


> dann wird es wohl schwierig sein in 1-2 Jahren nochmal nen neuen Prozessor der neuesten generation drauf zu machen oder?


 
Neue Generation nicht. Haswell braucht einen neuen Sockel, du kannst höchsten dann den Shrink von Sandy verbauen.


----------



## Kaestorfer (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Neue Generation nicht. Haswell braucht einen neuen Sockel, du kannst höchsten dann den Shrink von Sandy verbauen.


 
sind für Haswell schon Sockel draußen? Wenn ja, dann bestimmt teuer. Auf welchem bauen die denn auf? Würde es denn Sinn machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Kaestorfer schrieb:


> sind für Haswell schon Sockel draußen? Wenn ja, dann bestimmt teuer. Auf welchem bauen die denn auf? Würde es denn Sinn machen?


 
Haswell kommt erst 2013, eher wird es auch keine Mainboards geben.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Kaestorfer schrieb:


> sind für Haswell schon Sockel draußen? Wenn ja, dann bestimmt teuer. Auf welchem bauen die denn auf? Würde es denn Sinn machen?


 
Die Mainboards kommen erst mit Haswell. Was sollte man denn auch heute schon mit so einem Board?
Er wird warscheinlich 1150 Pins haben.


----------



## Kaestorfer (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn ich außer dem Football Manager von SI nichts spiele, dann brauche ich doch auch keinen i5 Prozessor atm oder?


----------



## Caldion (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Jungs was habt ihr alle nur .. der i5 2500K reicht für uns mit 4,00 Ghz die nächsten 2-3 Jahre locker aus ... Garantiert!

Ich hatte auch mein tik so mit auf Ivy warten aber ne...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Kaestorfer schrieb:


> Wenn ich außer dem Football Manager von SI nichts spiele, dann brauche ich doch auch keinen i5 Prozessor atm oder?


 
Keine Ahnung, welche Voraussetzungen hat das Game denn?


----------



## Kaestorfer (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Auf der Seite steht folgendes:



> *Football Manager 2012 System Requirements
> *
> *OS*: Windows XP/Vista/W7
> *CPU*: XP – 1.4GHz or Faster, Vista/W7 – 2.0GHz or Faster like an Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon.
> ...



Nichts großes ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nach den Minimum Voraussetzungen kannst du eh nicht gehen.
Schau mal nach einem Speiletest und dann weißt du genau, welche Konfiguration reichen müsste.


----------



## Kaestorfer (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Finde ich nichts großartiges zu:



> Loslegen könnt ihr bereits mit einem PC, der über eine Singlecore-CPU  mit mindestens 1,4 GHz, 512 MB Ram und eine Grafikkarte der Kategorie  Geforce FX 5900/ Radeon 9800 verfügen. Diese Angaben gelten für Windows  XP, Windows Vista/ 7-User sollten geringfügig mehr Hardware-Power unter  der Haube haben.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Räusper.


----------



## Kaestorfer (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Räusper.


 
Natürlich ist das schwierig zu sagen, aber wenn ich auch mal FIFA12 am PC spielen will - was brauch ich da feines


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das mein ich nicht.
Wenn die Diskussion nicht an einen anderen Ort verlegt wird gibt's mit Sicherheit gleich haue vom Mod.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nur ne Kleinigkeit: Mir fiel gerade auf, dass bei "letztes Update" noch "2011" steht. Nicht, dass das Leute abschreckt, die denken, der Thread sei veraltet


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Oh ja, Danke.


----------



## Dark_angel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Als PC-Konfigurationen stelle ich mir mehr vor, gerade im oberen Preissegment zudem bist du etwas verliebt in ASRock?

Wieso nimmst du Abstand von der neuen AMD Plattform, eventuell zu aufwendig? Die neuen Boards haben schon so einiges zu bieten, was man von so einem ASRock Board nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich hoffe, ich darf für den "Meister" sprechen:
Asrock bietet momentan einfach das meiste fürs Geld.
Zur neuen AMD-Plattform: Sie ist für Server-Zwecke zwar relativ gut geeignet, aber im vergleich zur alten AMD Generation und der aktuellen Intel vergleichsweise schlecht, stromfressend und teuer...


----------



## Dark_angel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das war nur auf die Boards bezogen, bei einem 300-400€ Rechner lass ich mir so ein Board gefallen aber eine HD 7970 für ca. 500€ und dann ein "Billig" Board für 62€ das passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Dark_angel schrieb:


> Das war nur auf die Boards bezogen, bei einem 300-400€ Rechner lass ich mir so ein Board gefallen aber eine HD 7970 für ca. 500€ und dann ein "Billig" Board für 62€ das passt nicht zusammen.


 
Was passt denn da nicht zusammen? Das Board hat einen PCIe 2.0 x16 Slot und die Graka passt rein.
Kannst du vllt mal genauer erläutern auf was es dir ankommt? 
Weiterhin wüsste ich auch gern was die neue AMD Plattform denn so zu bieten hat.

@TE:
Mir fehlt eindeutig der i3-2100 in irgendeiner Zusammenstellung. Der wird einfach maßlos unterschätz und zieht grade beim Gaming so gut wie jede AMD CPU ab.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@ Hans
Nix Meister 

@ Dark
Woran machst du fest das ein Asrock-Board schlechter ist als ein Asus, MSI oder sonstwas?
Am Namen? Das gilt schon lange nicht mehr
Mach dir doch mal bitte de Mühe (Und die hab ich mir gemacht) und lies dir mal ein paar Tests durch, gerne auch vergleichende.
Für 95% aller Anwender ist so ein Standardbrett mit Standardaustattung und Standard-OC Möglichkeiten mehr als ausreichend.
Und die restlichen fünf schauen eh nicht hier rein.
Und wenn du dir alles durchliest weist du auch warum keine Bulldozer verbaut werden, sehrwohl aber AM3+ Boards

@ Mic
Ind der 600er Intel ist der 2120 drin.
Da der nur unwesentlich teurer ist aber 200Mhz mehr bietet hat der halt den Vorzug bekommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hast du denn geschrieben was ich bemängelt habe?


----------



## Dark_angel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Na wenn das so ist reicht ja auch das MSI 760GM-P23 für 34,77

Man müsste da eine Staffelung einbringen, Z b. Low/ Gamer/ Highend.

Das ein i3-2100 jede AMD CPU beim Gaming schlägt, bezweifele ich aber.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel: Er passt doch aber genauso in die 500€ Config rein.

@Dark Angel: Es kommt auch ein wenig auf die Ausstattung an.
Ich verstehe nicht was du gegen ein H61 Asrock Board hast.

Zum i3: Dann solltest du dich mal besser informieren.
Ich schrieb erstmal "so gut wie jede". Weiterhin muss man auch den Preis bedenken.

Ich behaupte: 
Wenn du jetzt als Gamer einen i3-2100 kaufst hast du länger Freude daran und besser aufrüstmöglichkeiten als wenn du einen FX8150 kaufst, der schon wieder zu langsam sein wird bis seine Technik von Games überhaupt genutzt wird.


Ich verlinke dir mal ein paar Sachen damit du mal siehst was der i3 kann:
Intel Core i7 3960X Extreme Edition im Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 40) - HT4U.net

In den 6 gestesteten Games ist er besser oder auf Höhe des besten AMD Bullis.
Core i3-2100 im Test: Sandy Bridge mit zwei Kernen und SMT auf dem Prüfstand - intel, sandy bridge, core i3
Test: Intel Core i3-2100/2120 - ComputerBase
Sandy Bridge geteilt durch Zwei - Intels Core i3 2120 im Test - HT4U.net
Bericht: GPU braucht CPU


Da kann man bemängeln wie man will das er nur 2 Kerne/4 Threads macht, AMD kann ihm, wohl auch aufgrund der ganzen Konsolenports, kaum das Wasser reichen. Und bevor wieder jemand ankommt: Ich rede von Games.
Und vor dem Erscheinen der nächsten Konsolengen dauert es mindestens noch bis 2013:
Microsoft: Keine neue Xbox mehr 2012 - wie auch die Playstation 4 - microsoft, xbox 360

Dazu kommt das der Sockel 1155 aus Gamer Sicht wohl die besseren Aufrüstoptionen bietet.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@ Mic
meinst du mich?

@ Dark
Woran machst du Highend den fest?
Das Asrock bietet 4-Rambänke, hat all solid captors, hat kein TDP-Limit, hat Usb3 und uterstützt nach dem Stand der Dinge AMD's nächste Generation.
Das MSI ??????.
Und doch, leider ist es so - ein 2100/2120 schlägt jede AMD CPU.
Test: Intel Core i7-3820 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
Test: Intel Core i7-3820 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Edit:
Ihr schreibt alle zu schnell.
@Mic
Ich werd mal schauen


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel: Ich kennzeichne immer wen ich meine mit einem @"Username"
Ich denke einfach nur das der i3-2100/2120 maßlos unterschätzt wird.
Grade für nen kleinen Geldbeutel ist der sicherlich gold wert, als Board geht nen H61 iCafe. 
Im Gegensatz zum x6 960t könnte man sogar nochmal die Größe des Netzteil überdenken auf etwas zwischen 300 und 400 Watt, je nach Graka.


----------



## Dark_angel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@GoldenMic
@Schnitzel

Ich war wohl etwas schnell mit meinen Äußerungen, was der i3-2100/2120 abliefern kann, oh ha, hätte ich nie gedacht, gibt es da auch vergleiche für Battlefield 3 weil da soll ja angeblich jeder Kern zählen.

Was das Asrock-Board anbelangt, hatte noch die alten Zeiten im Kopf, wenn sich das in der letzten zeit drastisch geändert hat und sie jetzt als Stabil zu bezeichnen sind und auch OC tauglich sind, nehme ich meine aussagen natürlich zurück.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Für BF3 wäre vllt dieser Thread für dich interessant:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...x00k-mit-bios-veraenderung-wuerde-helfen.html

Schaust du mal auf die ersten Seiten der aktuellen PCGh siehst du da der i3 im Singleplayer in BF3 schneller ist als der x4 960t.
Bedenken muss man daber aber auch die Unterschiede in der Leistungsaufnahme, da ist der i3 ne ganze Ecke sparsamer.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Beim 500€ Rechner ist ja das 400er Cougar drin.
Ich denke das passt ganz gut, auch im Hinblick auf zukünftige Aufrüstungen.
Damit kannst du ja sogar ne 7950 betreiben, kleiner lohnt sich finanziell aber kaum.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Mh naja gut.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Der i3 ist für Spiele die nicht gerade extrem Multi Core sind völlig ausreichend.
Ein 960T liefert nur bei wenigen Spielen mehr Frames, meistens liefert er aber weniger Frames und einige Spiele die nur auf 2 oder 3 Kernen laufen ist der i3 jeder AMD CPU überlegen.
Da muss der AMD schon entsprechend übertaktet werden damit er mithalten kann was aber den Stromverbrauch massiv erhöht.
Der Nachteil beim i3 ist eigentlich nur dass er keinen Turbo Modus hat und dementsprechend absolut überhaupt nicht übertaktet werden kann -- die 5MHz mehr beim Bus lasse ich mal außen vor.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Dieses Übertaktungsmanko wird sich wohl mit Ivy Bridge legen.
Bis dahin ist der i3 aber dennoch ne gute Empfehlung, eben auch bei manchen Multicoregames.
Es ist eben ein Unterschied ob das Spiel die Kerne auch wirklich auslastet oder ob es auch mit weniger gehen würde.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dieses Übertaktungsmanko wird sich wohl mit Ivy Bridge legen.



Woher hast du dir Information?



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bis dahin ist der i3 aber dennoch ne gute Empfehlung, eben auch bei manchen Multicoregames.



Nein. Bei Multi Core Spielen wie Anno oder Battlefield 3 ist der i3 abgeschlagen.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es ist eben ein Unterschied ob das Spiel die Kerne auch wirklich auslastet oder ob es auch mit weniger gehen würde.


 
Ich kenne kein Spiel das wirklich alle Kerne voll auslastet. Sowas gibt es nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Afaik werden mit Ivy Bridge wieder Straps eingeführt, wie es bei Sandy E schon geschen ist.
Das kannst du beispielsweise dieser News entnehmen:
Erste


@Multicore Spiele:
Intel Core i7 3960X Extreme Edition im Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 40) - HT4U.net

Ich sehe hier ganz klar das der i3 in Anno 1404 schneller als der Bulli 8150 ist.

Zu BF3: Im Singleplayer ist der i3-2100 schneller als ein x4 960t, das kannst dud er aktuellen PCGH entnehmen. Ausgabe 03/2012 Seite 15 unten rechts.
Im Multiplayer hat der i3 auch bei Caspian Border mit 64 Mann keiner Probleme. Das zeigt dieser Feldversuch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...x00k-mit-bios-veraenderung-wuerde-helfen.html

Und eben das ist der Punkt. Die Leistung wird nur verteilt, das es genausogut auf nem dualcore mit smt und hoher IPC läuft daran denkt keiner.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Afaik werden mit Ivy Bridge wieder Straps eingeführt, wie es bei Sandy E schon geschen ist.
> Das kannst du beispielsweise dieser News entnehmen:
> Erste



Das bedeutet nichts. Die haben mit Sicherheit ein High End Mainboard dafür benutzt. ein H61/H67 Mainboard kann das nicht. Das wird sich auch mit Ivy nicht ändern.
Ich warte lieber tatsächlich seriöse Tests ab bevor ich sowas glaube. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Multicore Spiele:
> Intel Core i7 3960X Extreme Edition im Test - Prozessorvergleich (Seite 40) - HT4U.net
> 
> Ich sehe hier ganz klar das der i3 in Anno 1404 schneller als der Bulli 8150 ist.



Hast du dir mal die Einstellungen angeguckt? 800x600 ohne AF/AA? 
Hast du schon mal Anno ohne AA/AF gespielt?
Guckt dir außerdem Dirt an. Da ist selbst bei 800x600 ein i3 langsamer obwohl er mehr Leistung pro Takt hat.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zu BF3: Im Singleplayer ist der i3-2100 schneller als ein x4 960t, das kannst dud er aktuellen PCGH entnehmen. Ausgabe 03/2012 Seite 15 unten rechts.
> Im Multiplayer hat der i3 auch bei Caspian Border mit 64 Mann keiner Probleme. Das zeigt dieser Feldversuch:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...x00k-mit-bios-veraenderung-wuerde-helfen.html
> 
> Und eben das ist der Punkt. Die Leistung wird nur verteilt, das es genausogut auf nem dualcore mit smt und hoher IPC läuft daran denkt keiner.



Natürlich reicht ein i3 zum Spielen. Das ist doch allgemein bekannt. Ebenso reicht der 960T zum Spielen.
Ich verstehe einfach nicht auf was du hinaus willst?
Soll jeder jetzt einen i3 kaufen weil alle anderen CPUs nicht mehr benötigt werden?


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die Diskussion ist zwar sehr schön und ich würde gerne mit einsteigen, hat hier aber leider nix verloren.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ist zwar sehr schön und ich würde gerne mit einsteigen, hat hier aber leider nix verloren.


 
Da muss ich dir Recht geben.
Du hast gute Zusammenstellungen. Ich bin der Meinung dass du daran nichts ändern musst.

Allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle auch Konfigurationen außerhalb von Spiele-PCs machen.
Denn du nennst den Thread ja "PC-Konfiguration für Intel + AMD" und nicht "PC-Spiele Konfiguration".


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich würde ja bei der HD 7950 und insb. bei der HD7970 nicht das laute Referenzdesign in die Zusammenstellung packen, sondern leisere und kühlere Custom Designs, z.B. die Asus DC-II oder Sapphire Dual Fan


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

gugst du spoiler


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

OK, dann eben bei der HD7970.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Spoiler






Threshold schrieb:


> Das bedeutet nichts. Die haben mit Sicherheit ein High End Mainboard dafür benutzt. ein H61/H67 Mainboard kann das nicht. Das wird sich auch mit Ivy nicht ändern.
> Ich warte lieber tatsächlich seriöse Tests ab bevor ich sowas glaube.
> 
> 
> ...



1. Mit den neuen Boards wird sich das wieder ändern. Es ist ja so das aktuell der BLCK an PCIe Takt usw gekoppelt ist und deswegen das OC nicht funktioniert. Dieses Problem wird durch die Straps gelöst.
Ich habe übrigens nie behauptet das dies auf nem H61/H67 Board funktioniert. Darauf kann man eh nicht übertakten.

2. Anno 1040 wurde auch in 1680*1050 gebencht.
AA und AF sind egal weil sie die Grakas betreffen. Hier geht es aber um CPUs. Daher ist eine niedrige Auflösung daher sinnvoll weil sie CPu Limits aufzeigt, hohe Auflösungen verschieben das wieder in Richtung Graka.

3. Sehen die FPS raten für dich bei einem von beiden unspielbar aus? Deswegen sind die paar % nämlich egal.





Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich reicht ein i3 zum Spielen. Das ist doch allgemein bekannt. Ebenso reicht der 960T zum Spielen.
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht auf was du hinaus willst?
> Soll jeder jetzt einen i3 kaufen weil alle anderen CPUs nicht mehr benötigt werden?



Was ich damit sagen will: Der i3 wird einfach maßlos unterschätzt und es werden weiterhin AMD Prozessoren weil man ohne 4 Kerne ja sowieso nicht mehr kann und der Stromverbrauch keinen interessiert.
Das ist aber falsch. Der i3 überholt in vielen Games sämtliche AMD Prozessoren und ist sehr billig. Daher sollte er in einer 500€ Config nicht fehlen. Das wollte ich an diesem Thread bemängeln. Des Rest hab ich daher gespoilert da es eher nicht hierrein gehört.


----------



## Dark_angel (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die Einstellungen angeguckt? 800x600 ohne AF/AA?
> Hast du schon mal Anno ohne AA/AF gespielt?
> Guckt dir außerdem Dirt an. Da ist selbst bei 800x600 ein i3 langsamer obwohl er mehr Leistung pro Takt hat.


 
Die Einstellungen werden gewollt so niedrig gestellt, damit der Prozessor auch was zu tun hat, bei höheren Auflösungen sieht man das nicht so deutlich.


----------



## Valnarr (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Würde für die 1.100 und 900 Version auch ein Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland reichen? 


Ach ja News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
könnte man auch mit erwähnen, kostet immer hin unter 14 Euro. 

Sonst schöne Übersicht.  
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/448854


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Valnarr schrieb:


> Würde für die 1.100 und 900 Version auch ein Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland reichen?



Ja, würde reichen: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 (Seite 15) - ComputerBase

Wenn CPU und GPU bis zum Anschlag übertaktet werden sollen, würde ich aber ein etwas größeres Netzteil nehmen.


----------



## Valnarr (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nach dem ich mich etwas eingelesen habe, würde ich meine GPU nicht übertakten, da ich gelesen habe das man sie leicht killen kann. Und den i5 2500 würde ich auf 4 GHz takten, leider hab ich keine Ahnung was der dann mehr frisst. 
Da ich mir eine SSD eigentlich kaufen möchte, muss ich noch leider ein paar Einsparungen machen.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sind etwa 30 Watt Mehrverbrauch:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...reis-leistungs-verhaeltnis-6.html#post3630159

Da reicht das Cougar A450 schon noch aus.


----------



## Valnarr (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Vielen dank!  

Hab gerade gelesen, das in vielen Gehäusen das 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook zu Kurze kabel hat wenn das NT im unteren Bereich betrieben wird und man gerade für die CPU eine Verlängerung kaufen soll, welche wäre das?


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sowas hier: 12V EPS 8pin Verlängerung in Einbauzubehör | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Valnarr (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Keine Ahnung wo ich fragen soll, deswegen mach ich hier.
OCZ Vertex Plus 32GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1VTXPL32G) | Geizhals Deutschland

Macht es Sinn wenn man sich eine 32 GB SSD nur für das Betriebssystem holt? 

So was könnte man ja dann mit erwähnen. 
Für ein paar kleinere Programme hätte man da sicher auch Platz noch.


----------



## learned (1. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Kann man sich die Office-Konfiguration hier aktuell noch problemlos genau so ins Büro stellen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Jupp, kann man!


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Was willst Du denn mit dem Rechner genau machen? Nur für Office reicht auch ein AMD Bobcat oder Intel Pentium G völlig aus.


----------



## Legendaer (29. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nur so aus Interesse, kannst du schon abschätzen, wie lange die Wartungsarbeiten noch andauern werden? =D
Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Änderungen!


----------



## Schnitzel (1. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Heute Nacht gehts weiter.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich bin ja mal sehr gespannt. Hast du denn irgendwo angekündigt was du änderst?


----------



## Schnitzel (1. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nee.
Aber aufgrund der neueinführung der HD 7850/70 und der GTX680 ändern sich ja fast täglich die Preise.
Da ich weder die Lust noch die Zeit habe das dauernd anzupassen aber auf der anderen Seite die alten Karten nicht mehr aufführen will bin ich halt mal ne Woche offline gegangen.
Auch das Thema AMD-CPU's hab ich nochmal überarbeitet.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

5.
Da ich nicht natürlich nicht... (doppelt gemoppelt ).


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Doppelte Verneinung bedeutet doch eine Bekräftigung der Aussage!


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Einmal reicht doch, will mir doch nix doppelt kaufen!


----------



## GoldenMic (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Also an sich wüsste ich einiges was man verbessern/ergänzen könnte.(nicht böse gemeint, sind halt nur eigene Gedanken)
Was mir aber unter anderem besonders aufstößt ist das du das Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland fast immerzu empfiehlst.
Ich habe selber das Sharkoon Rebel9 Value schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland und habe dem Seitenlüfter demontiert. Ich kann wirklich nur jedem von dem gehäuse abraten.
Laut, keine Einbauhilfen für irgendwas, Staub schnell ein. Es gibt für wenig mehr Geld oder sogar fürs gleiche Geld viel bessere Gehäuse.

Und ansonsten, sofern es dich nicht stört, mach ich mir auch nochmal die Mühe zu jeder Config einzeln was zu sagen.

Edit:
Ah noch eine ganz wichtig Sache. Du empfiehlst bei jeder Intel Config nen P67 Board. In meinen Augen ist P67 der schlechteste Chipsatz. Weil man eben auf die ganzen anderen Features und generell auf Intel Quick Sync verzichten muss. Außerdem wüsste ich auch nicht warum ich bei nem i3 nen P67 Board nehmen sollte und mir dann die Weiterverwendung als Office PC oder sontiges selbst kaputt machen sollte. 
H61, H67, Z78, H77, Z75, Z77. Es gibt viel Auswahl.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

1. Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache. Das Rebel dient nur dazu dass überhaupt ein Gehäuse da ist. Jeder User der sich das hier durchliest weiß dass er beim Gehäuse eine große Auswahl hat.
Wichtig ist nur dass darauf hingewiesen wird dass inzwischen viele Mainboard einen 19 Pin Stecker für USB 3 haben. Das Mainboard braucht also einen entsprechenden Anschluss um das nutzen zu können.

2. Ich denke dass jetzt der Wechsel auf die neuen Chipsätze kommt. Wieso einen Mainboard mit altem Chipsatz nehmen wenn es einen neuen gibt der vieles besser kann?
Das gleiche gilt auch bei AMD. Dort würde ich nur noch dann einen älteren Chipsatz nehmen wenn die Onboardgrafik unbedingt gebraucht wird. Sonst nur noch den aktuellen Chipsatz.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Dennoch ist das Rebel 9 imo eins der schlechtesten Gehäuse was man bei der Auswahl als Beispielgehäuse nehmen kann. Darum gings mir.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Es ist auch nur ein Beispiel. Jeder kauft das Gehäuse das er haben will und kauft nicht das Rebel nur weil es hier für eine Zusammenstellung genommen wird. 
Denk dir das Gehäuse einfach weg und lass Schnitzel mal machen.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wie gesagt, ich spreche nur aus eigener Erfahrung. Bevor hier jemand denkt das Rebel 9 wäre für 35€ nen guter Deal wäre.
Ich würde es eben richtig schlimm finden wenn jemand das Gehäuse aus Mangel von Erfahung oder sonstigem kauft. Schließlich sind die Configs auch für DAU's.
Da kann man schon was halbwegs ordentliches vorschlagen.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Lass Schnitzel doch machen. Vielleicht nimmt er bei den hochpreisigen Zusammenstellungen andere Mainboard. Z.B. solche die USB 3 im Panel haben.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Soweit ich sehe ist das doch das aktuelle Update oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Soweit ich sehe ist das doch das aktuelle Update oder sehe ich das falsch?


 
Soweit ich sehe ändert er gerade einiges.
Lass ich also einfach mal machen und spamme den Thread nicht immer so voll. 
Wenn du Vorschläge hast schreibe ihm doch eine PN.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

just a moment please.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich würde jetzt die alten Chipsätze bei Sandy entsorgen und komplett auf die neuen wechseln und darauf achten dass du USB 3 im Case hast wenn du eins auswählst.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich hab das Rebel selber hier, schon seit Jahren.
Und es macht genau das was es machen soll.
Und es ist wie oben schon geschrieben ein Case bei dem es faktisch nicht zu inkompatibellitäten kommen kann.
Mir fällt weder eine Singlekarte noch ein Kühler ein der da nicht reinpasst.
Und genau darum geht es hier.

Und "laut" ist nie das Gehäuse, immer die Hardware die Verbaut ist.
Wenn du einen Fön in ein Super gedämmtes Gehäuse legst hast du immer noch einen ......... Fön.

Das mit dem Chipsatz bei Intel stimmt schon irgendwie, aber.

70er boards fallen momentan noch ganz weg wegen der Verfügbarkeit, Test sind auch kaum bis garnicht vorhanden. Die werdens aber sicherlich in Zukunft richten.
H61 mit 4Ramplätzen, USB3 und zumindest All solid capacitors ... schaut selber nach.
H67 liegen preislich auf P67 Niveau, OC fällt aber flach.
Quicksync oder Virtu ist zwar theoretisch eine feine Sache, praktisch habe ich, wenn ich nicht falsch informiert bin, aufgrund der aktuellen Treiber und Hardwareunterstützung meine berechtigten Zweifel dass das in der Masse zufriedenstellend funktioniert.
Bliebe in meinen Augen also die unterstütung der HD3000 und SSD Caching - auch beides nicht die Killerfeatures.
Ich lass mich da aber gerne einens Besseren belehren.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das Rebel ist nicht mehr das neueste. Ich würde halt eins nehmen das aktueller ist und eben auch USB 3 mittels 19 Pin bietet.

1. Das weiß ich aber solche Threads werden auch mindestens wöchentlich gepflegt und daher kannst du sehr schnell updaten. Wenn du das nur alle paar Monate machst ist das halt ein Problem. Trotzdem würde ich keine alten Chipsätze mehr nehmen.

2. H61 ist zu ziemlich der schlechteste Chipsatz den einer nehmen kann.

3. H77 ist frisch raus und bietet sehr viel mehr als H67 und ist kaum teurer und mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlechter. Da würde ich der Kompetenz der Hersteller doch vertrauen.

4. Quick Sync funktioniert nicht bei jedem Programm. Virtu kannst du vergessen. Trotzdem ist ein Z Chipsatz einem P Chipsatz vorzuziehen. Und beim Nachfolger gibt es sowieso kein P Chipsatz mehr. Daher entfällt meiner Meinung nach auch die Problematik welchen Chipsatz man auswählen sollte.
H77 für die kleineren CPUs. Z77 für die "K" Modelle. Alle anderen Chipsätze sind nicht von Belang.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das mit den Chipsätzen hat sich eh bald erledigt


> Da würde ich der Kompetenz der Hersteller doch vertrauen


Das haben wir ja bei den 67er Chipsätzen gesehen.



> Das Rebel ist nicht mehr das neueste. Ich würde halt eins nehmen das aktueller ist und eben auch USB 3 mittels 19 Pin bietet


Dann sag mir doch mal bitte ein zwei Gehäuse mit mindestens 200mm Breite, Karteneinbaulänge deutlich über 275mm, mit USB3 und dann noch um 40€.
Imho taugt das Rebel als Standardgehäuse nach wie vor.
Allerdings muß ich mir wohl auf die Fahnen schreiben lassen das die Sektion mit den zusätzlichen Gehäusen etwas Stiefmütterlich in der Ecke liegt.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hab das Rebel selber hier, schon seit Jahren.
> Und es macht genau das was es machen soll.
> Und es ist wie oben schon geschrieben ein Case bei dem es faktisch nicht zu inkompatibellitäten kommen kann.
> Mir fällt weder eine Singlekarte noch ein Kühler ein der da nicht reinpasst.
> ...



Schau in meine Sig, da siehst du was verbaut ist. Alles auf Silent geregelt und die Grafikkarte dreht mit 25% durch Bios Flash. Wären ~1000 RPM.
Nunja was es zu meckern gibt: Einmal das dieses Gehäuse schon laut ist, grade die Festplatten haben hier nen wunderbaren Klangkörper. Weiterhin hast du nur 5,25 Einbauschächte, 3,5" durch Adapter. 2,5" fällt flach, außer du hast nen Rahmen dabei mit dem du auf 3,5" kommst. Ansonsten kannste dir deine SSD natürlich auch ans Knie kleben.
Was noch? Ah genau. Ich hatte mal die Möglichkeit eine Asus 570 DCII einzubauen. Tolle Wurst. Die Karte war fast zu lang für das Gehäuse, musste sie schräg einschieben damit es überhaupt gepasst hat. Weiterhin entweicht viel Wärme aus der Karte in etwas bei der Position der Stromstecker. Hatte zur Folge das meine HDD und meine SSD extrem warm wurden(~50°C in kurzer Zeit). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man auch schön sieht: Keinerlei Kabelmanagement möglich.

Also ingesamt ist das Gehäuse eines der schlechtesten was ich Ende 2010 hätte kaufen können. Das hat sich bis jetzt nicht geändert.

Nimms als Feedback 



> Das mit dem Chipsatz bei Intel stimmt schon irgendwie, aber.
> 
> 70er boards fallen momentan noch ganz weg wegen der Verfügbarkeit, Test sind auch kaum bis garnicht vorhanden. Die werdens aber sicherlich in Zukunft richten.
> H61 mit 4Ramplätzen, USB3 und zumindest All solid capacitors ... schaut selber nach.
> ...


 
Sag mir mal wie du einen i3-2100 mit einem P67 Chipsatz übertakten willst. Also wenn du schon für die anderen Prozessoren gern den P67 nimmst - auch wenn ich davon nach wie vor wenig halte da der Chipsatz einfach Mist ist - würde ich beim i3 darauf drängen das du einen anderen Chipsatz vorschlägst.

Ansonsten: ich habe wie gesagt noch andere Bemerkungen/Verbesserungen/Vorschläge.
Soll ich die im Thread posten, dir per Pm schicken oder interessiert dich meine Meinung eh nicht?


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sag mir mal wie du einen i3-2100 mit einem P67 Chipsatz übertakten willst. Also wenn du schon für die anderen Prozessoren gern den P67 nimmst - auch wenn ich davon nach wie vor wenig halte da der Chipsatz einfach Mist ist - würde ich beim i3 darauf drängen das du einen anderen Chipsatz vorschlägst.


 
Gar nicht. Wieso muss einer unbedingt übertakten nur weil er ein P67 Mainboard nimmt?
Es kann auch sein dass er deswegen ein P67 Mainboard nimmt weil dessen Ausstattung besser ist als das der H67 oder H61 Boards.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Natürlich kannst du keinen i3 übertakten, aber ein H61 mit entsprechender Ausstattung wäre kaum günstiger.
Und dann ist man für den Fall der CPU-Aufrüstung angesch........
Das einzig wirklich greifbare Argument für ein H oder Z-Board ist meiner Meinung nach eine Grafiklösung im Falle eins Graka-Defekts.
Und der ist mir persönlich und auch bei den Rechnern die ich während der letzten dreizehn Jahre zusammen gebaut habe noch *nie* unter gekommen.
Und sogar beim Rumlöten, Spanungserhöhungen und Übertakten der Karten kann ich keine Verluste melden.



> Ansonsten: ich habe wie gesagt noch andere Bemerkungen/Verbesserungen/Vorschläge.
> Soll ich die im Thread posten, dir per Pm schicken oder interessiert dich meine Meinung eh nicht?


Natürlich Interessiert mich deine Meinung, wegen meiner auch gerne hier.
Aber jeder hat nunmal eine andere Sicht der Dinge.
Das hier sollen keine Generalempfehlungen sein sondern nur einen Trend aufzeigen was in ungefähr man für das jeweilige Budget bekommen kann wenn man selber Hand anlegt.
Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.
Das individuelle Feld wird hier im Gro von drei, vier anderen Leuten beackert.



> Nimms als Feedback


Alternativen in diesem Preisbereich die die von dir genannten Nachteile nicht haben und die von mir geforderten Eigenschaften aufweisen?
*Edit:*
Eine breite Verfügbarkeit wäre da auch ein nicht zu unterschätzende Eigenschaft.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die meisten werden die Vorschläge von Schnitzel oder den anderen -- Verzeihung dafür  -- sowieso kaum interessieren. Die haben selbst ihr Grundgerüst und fragen dann mit dem Startpost ihres Threads nach ob das so gekauft werden kann.

Trotzdem ist es schön dass du dir die Mühe machst und deinen Thread auch pflegen willst.


----------



## Ulami (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die 500euro Intel Liste is down bzw leer


----------



## Schnitzel (4. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

War nicht frei gegeben.
Jetzt sollte es gehen.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@schnitzel:

deine Auflistung "Gamer PC" für z.b. 1100 € ist toll.
das man anschl. zu "Geizhals" kommt, dort alles ausgewählt ist, ist super.
anschl. "Günstigsten Anbieter für alle Artikel ermitteln" anklicken.
perfekt !!!

demnach kostet das System nicht mehr 1100 sondern (JacobElektronik+hardwareversand) 1005,63 €

demnach habe ich persönlich noch etwas Luft nach oben.
Was würdest du persönlich, als Fachmann, nun an Artikeln tauschen, da 100-300 € noch zur Verfügung stehen ! ???
Bitte um Hilfe !!
gerne auch per PN..

PS1: ich sehe hier nichts an "Kabeln" etc.: muss ich da nichts besorgen ? ich habe daheim nicht eine PC Werkstatt mit allen möglichen Zusatzteilen liegen ! oder nimmt man die Steckverbindungskabel z.b. vom aktuellen PC ?
PS2: Hinzu muss noch ein Monitor, da ich mit meinem Samsung Synmaster zufrieden bin, aber 4:3 ist, und ich endlich 16:9 haben will.
PS3: 3d Monitor muss es nicht sein, da ich denke, ich würde nur kopfschmerzen bekommen beim spielen, kino in 3d mag ich nicht !


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Erstmal.... Danke.
Tauschen würde ich, wenn du nicht auf Optik oder sonstigen Schnibbel stehst, eigentlich garnichts.
Was man sich natürlich immer mal anschauen kann ist ein alternatives Gehäuse das etwas wertiger verabeitet evt Front-USB3 und eine Entkopplung dwer HDD bietet.
Das Rebel 9 ist zwar funktionell und es passt nahezu alles rein, das wars dann aber auch so ziemlich.

Kabel oder schrauben brauchst du in der Regel nicht,da sollte alles was du brauchst beim Board und Case dabei sein.
Und beim Monitor bin ich nicht der richtige Mann, da würde ich ggf. einen Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum aufmachen.

Zur Zeit bin ich übrigens mit der Überarbeitung dran, dann kommen auch Ivy und die GTX670 mit rein.
Spätestens Ende nächster Woche wird's wohl so weit sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Mir stößt immernoch sauer auf das du bei den kleinen Systemen scheinbar keine Celerons und Pentiums auf Sandy Basis auf dem Schirm hast.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Mai 2012)

Hab ich doch.
Ab dem 500er ist Intel vertreten.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich rede von 
Intel Celeron Dual-Core G530, 2x 2.40GHz, boxed (BX80623G530) | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Pentium G620, 2x 2.60GHz, boxed (BX80623G620) | Geizhals Deutschland

Die unterschätzt du scheinbar gewaltig. Nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich rede von
> Intel Celeron Dual-Core G530, 2x 2.40GHz, boxed (BX80623G530) | Geizhals Deutschland
> Intel Pentium G620, 2x 2.60GHz, boxed (BX80623G620) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Die unterschätzt du scheinbar gewaltig. Nicht nachvollziehbar.


 
Die kannst du für Office System nutzen. Mehr nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die kannst du für Office System nutzen. Mehr nicht.


 
Den Pentium kannst du auch für schwache Gamingsysteme nutzen. Siehe PCGH.
Mir gings aber um die beiden Configs für Office und Budget.
Da ist ne 50€ CPU und nen 60-70€ Board verbaut. Zuviel imo.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Den Pentium kannst du auch für schwache Gamingsysteme nutzen. Siehe PCGH.


 
Einen Sempron kannst du auch für schwache Gaming Systeme nehmen. Ist alles eine Auslegungssache.


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das hab ich schonmal abgeändert, der 965BE passt nach den jüngsten Preissenkungen wieder.
Ansonsten hab ich das auf den letzten Seiten schon mehrmals gesagt...
wenn jemand konstruktive Kritik hat und die mit nem Test oder zwei, drei aussagekräftigen Benchmarks untermauern kann - immer her damit, ich kann auch nicht alles lesen.
Ich bin der letzte der Sowas nicht annimmt.
Aber einfach reinwerfen ohne Hintergrund zu liefern ist nicht dolle.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Einen Sempron kannst du auch für schwache Gaming Systeme nehmen. Ist alles eine Auslegungssache.


 
Schaut man sich Spiele an liegt der Pentium G860 - eine Variante des G620 mit erhöhten takt, auf Höhe des FX 4100 oder x6 1055t und weit vorm A4.
Tut das ein Sempron auch?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...oren-Test-Bestenliste-AMD-und-Intel/CPU/Test/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Office System: Was soll ich dir denn da per Bench oder Test belegen?
Das die HD Graphics reicht für alles was nicht nen Spiel ist? Das die Prozessoren die ich genannt habe beide sehr günstig und sparsam sind?
Das es beides Dual Cores sind? Das du auf dem Sockel viel auswahl hast ne stärkere CPu nachzurüsten?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schaut man sich Spiele an liegt der Pentium G860 - eine Variante des G620 mit erhöhten takt, auf Höhe des FX 4100 oder x6 1055t und weit vorm A4.
> Tut das ein Sempron auch?


 
Klar für Browser Games reicht der völlig und mehr wird mit einem Office Rechner nicht gemacht.
Entscheidend hier ist eher wie sparsam die Systeme sind und da kann ein Pentium Dual Core eben gut punkten.
Und wenn du etwas mehr spielen willst nimmst du eben Trinity.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar für Browser Games reicht der völlig und mehr wird mit einem Office Rechner nicht gemacht.
> Entscheidend hier ist eher wie sparsam die Systeme sind und da kann ein Pentium Dual Core eben gut punkten.
> Und wenn du etwas mehr spielen willst nimmst du eben Trinity.


 
Wenn du davon redest das man die CPu + IGP zum Spielen nutzt ok.
Aber allein die CPU + dedizierte Graka reicht für weit mehr als nur Browsergames.

Trinity gibts eben noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Trinity gibts eben noch nicht.


 
Kauf Llano. Sollte auch reichen.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf Llano. Sollte auch reichen.


 
Wie gesagt: Mir gings vor allem um die Office Config, sowie um das mögliche Sparpotential.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Mir gings vor allem um die Office Config, sowie um das mögliche Sparpotential.


 
Office Rechner sollten zwar günstig sein. Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht das wichtigstes Kriterium. Wichtiger ist dass du eine halbwegs gute Plattform mit genügend Features hast.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Office Rechner sollten zwar günstig sein. Das ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht das wichtigstes Kriterium. Wichtiger ist dass du eine halbwegs gute Plattform mit genügend Features hast.


 
Die wird meiner Meinung nacht mit dem Sockel 1155 und nen Sandy Celeron Dual Core oder Pentium geboten. Sonst würde ichs nicht ansprechen. Bzw: Was bietet Llano denn wichtiges mehr?


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Um das ganze mal aufzulösen - ja, ich hab den 3400 wegen der selbst in dieser kleinen Version weitaus besseren IGP genommen (Zumindest bei erstellung des System) eben weil damit auch mal das eine oder andere Spielchen möglich ist.
Und ein Blick in meinen näheren Bekanntenkreis zeigt dann eben doch das Gelegenheit Diebe macht.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Naja, nen bisschen Spielen hat für mich aber nichts mehr mit Office zu tun. Außerdem würde ich mal sagen das A300 würde als Netzteil reichen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die wird meiner Meinung nacht mit dem Sockel 1155 und nen Sandy Celeron Dual Core oder Pentium geboten. Sonst würde ichs nicht ansprechen. Bzw: Was bietet Llano denn wichtiges mehr?


 
Du kannst auch ein Athlon X2 nehmen. Spielt keine Rolle.
Beide Plattformen bieten das was du heute von einem brauchbaren Office Rechner erwartest.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst auch ein Athlon X2 nehmen. Spielt keine Rolle.
> Beide Plattformen bieten das was du heute von einem brauchbaren Office Rechner erwartest.


 
Mit dem Unterschied das ich beim Athlon darauf achten muss das ich ne Onboard Graka habe und der Sockel eben schlechter ist zum aufrüsten.
Hinzu kommt, das der billigste Athlon II x2 auch schon knapp 50€ kostet und damit preislich übern Celeron ist.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mit dem Unterschied das ich beim Athlon darauf achten muss das ich ne Onboard Graka habe und der Sockel eben schlechter ist zum aufrüsten.
> Hinzu kommt, das der billigste Athlon II x2 auch schon knapp 50€ kostet und damit preislich übern Celeron ist.


 
Was willst du denn bitte beim Office Rechner aufrüsten? 
Der wird gebaut und dann benutzt bis er auseinander fällt.

Außerdem ist der Athlon eine CPU die ausläuft. Seit einem Jahr wird die Office Plattform von Llano besetzt. Der Athlon ist überflüssig geworden.
Den A4 3300 bekommst du für 50€ und der reicht völlig.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du denn bitte beim Office Rechner aufrüsten?
> Der wird gebaut und dann benutzt bis er auseinander fällt.
> 
> Außerdem ist der Athlon eine CPU die ausläuft. Seit einem Jahr wird die Office Plattform von Llano besetzt. Der Athlon ist überflüssig geworden.
> Den A4 3300 bekommst du für 50€ und der reicht völlig.


 
Wären wir immernoch bei 50€.
Der Celeron Dual Core kostet nur 35€ und tuts genauso.
AUßerdem habe ich nie von weiterverwenden gesprochen, mir gings um nen Neukauf.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wären wir immernoch bei 50€.
> Der Celeron Dual Core kostet nur 35€ und tuts genauso.



Ja nur eben mit der schwächeren Grafik. In Sachen GPU Beschleunigung ist AMD nicht schlecht. Wenn du Software hast die das nutzt.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> AUßerdem habe ich nie von weiterverwenden gesprochen, mir gings um nen Neukauf.



Ich dachte du redest von Aufrüsten?


----------



## CubeMasterZero (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@schnitzel:

ich freue mich auf die aktualisierung deines vorschlag-systems für ca. 1200 €


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nabend Schnitzel,

dir ist ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. Du hast bei der 900€ Konfig das "[" bei der HDD vergessen. 


Spoiler



_Original_
*HDD*
url=http://geizhals.at/de/601652?v=l]Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s[/url] 
_mit "["_
(*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s)


----------



## Paneking (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ähm wo bleibt die GTX 670, wo bleibt die neue Intel 3000er Serie?
So ein sticked Threat muss auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden!


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ähm,
ich wünsche dir auch einen wunderschönen guten Abend.
Wenn du die Muße gehabt hättest mal eine Seite zurück zu blättern wärst du schon jetzt mit dem Wissen befruchtet das ich dir jetzt persönlich vermittel. 
Folgt im Laufe der Woche.



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Nabend Schnitzel,
> 
> dir ist ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. Du hast bei der 900€ Konfig das "[" bei der HDD vergessen.


Danke, ist gefixt


----------



## CubeMasterZero (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@schnitzel:
ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Aktualisierung des Rechners (ca. 1200 €)
lese überall immer wieder den Begriff Prozessor: "Ivy Bridge"., auf das man warten sollte, und dann PC NEUkauf...

naja, mal sehen was du aus der Liste an Änderungen machst...


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sorry
war letzte Woche total eingespannt, hätte schon längst on sein sollen.
Hab aber jetzt Urlaub...


----------



## CubeMasterZero (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

na dann lass mal sehen, wie aktuell , für ca. 1.100-1.300 € , der beste PC aussieht...(Smile)

ich möchte meinen alten PC endlich einstampfen, weil der ist soooo laut ! (Und ich nicht weiß, wie ich den von den Lüftern her leiser bekomme), glaube, das geht bei mir gar nicht leiser...klingt wie ein Helikopter, so laut, läuft konstant so laut, auf gefühlten 100 %...das ist ******* laut...

ansonsten läuft er super, mit Windows 7 etc.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Besorg dir doch einfach Adapterkabel - 12V zu 5V.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

danke für den Tipp !
ich bin kein PC-Spezi, weiß also nicht mal, was im PC dieses laute konstante Geräusch macht, muss aber der Lüfter sein, vom Netzteil oder so..kein Plan !

und nur durch dieses Kabel wird es leise..wäre krass....muss es Voraussetzungen geben, damit das Kabel überhaupt kompatibel mit meinem PC Innenleben ist ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Der Adapter ist nicht fürs Netzteil! Nur für Gehäuselüfter.
Wenn es das Netzteil ist, dann sollte dies gegen ein leiseres ausgetauscht werden.
Du solltest erstmal herausfinden wo der Lärm genau herkommt. Bzw. Lokalisiere erstmal die Quelle.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

ich werde mir in den kommenden Tagen / Wochen einen neuen PC zulegen, habe mich einfach dazu entschlossen.
Möchte mal neue Spiele spielen, und dann bei Einstellungen / Details auf 100 %, ruckelfrei, spielen können.
dazu einen Rechner, den man praktisch nicht hört, ah das wird schön !

also schnitzel, du bist am Zug...hehe....


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Der Panadenmeister hat ja Urlaub, da sollte demnächst eine passende Konfiguration für dich zur verfügung stehen.

Cube, was hast denn so für Hardware? Schreib mal nieder was bei dir drin ist.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Motherboard: Gigabyte EP35C-DS3R 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit Service Pack 1 
Bios Vers. 2.4
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU 6700 2.66 GHz 2.67 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB Ram
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster X-fi Xtreme Music 
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon x1950 Pro - 512 MB
Netzwerkkarte: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller 100 Mbps
Laufwerk: Sony DVD RW DW-D18A ATA Device 
Monitor: SyncMaster 203B Digital

ich weiß nicht, wie lange ich den rechner habe, hatte nur mal vor Jahren, paar Komponenten getauscht, aber ich glaube, das liegt auch jetzt 3-4 Jahre zurück.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da muss ja nur die Grafikkarte getauscht werden, und schon rennt der wieder. XFX Radeon HD 6850 800M, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (HD-685X-ZNDC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil?
Nimm mal AIDA64 zum auslesen.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

danke !

Grundsätzlich : AIDA läuft super, EVEREST meckerte als Beispiel, Motherboard nicht erkannt...hehe

und wo lese ich ab, welches Netzteil ich habe ? ich weiß es nicht mehr, sorry !

dank AIDA sehe ich auch genau !
ich habe nur einen Kühllüfter-CPU, keinen Gehäuselüfter oder was auch immer...
also muss das laute Surren, was glaube ich konstant bei 100 % läuft, das sein, was tierisch nervt


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ist ja auch ne Vollversion.
Everest is discontinued.
AIDA64 war jetzt nur wegen dem Mainboard zum auslesen. Das Netzteil kann man mit keinem Tool auslesen. Ich wüßte nicht wie. 
Du musst den Rechner aufmachen. Im Gehäuse ist ein kleines Gehäuse mit Kabelstrang, auf dem meist ein Sticker zu finden ist. Den ablesen oder abfotografieren und posten.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

habe meine eine seite vom pc aufgemacht, dort steht, bei Netzteil

CoolMaster 500 Watt
RP-500-PCAP


und die Mega Lautstärke kommt, ich glaube vom Lüfter, der auf demMotherboard sitzt....der surrt wie Hölle, 
oder ist das doch das Netzteil ?

ist doof zu hören, weil der beide Komponenten Lüfter vom Motherboard und dieser Klotz von Netzteil so dicht zusammen sind..da höre ich das nicht raus, welcher nun genau der laute ist !

arrg

Also:
Du meinst:
- neue Grafikkarte
- neues Netzteil

und schwups, ist der Rechner leise, da das alte Netzteil so laut ist
und schwups, Spiele laufen noch schöner ab, da Tausch alte gegen neue HD Karte.

Oder beide Sachen kaufen, ja.
Aber zusätzlich softwaretechnisch was machen, für Regulierung des Motherboard-Lüfters, damit der nicht immer auf volle Pulle läuft ?

mensch, ich stelle hier Fragen über Fragen, Entschuldigung..
aber wenn man nur doch kleine Änderungen weiter alles ausreichend haben kann, ohne gleich über tausend euro ausgeben zu müssen, ist das fragen nur allzu verständlich.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ach, das Cooler Master eXtreme Power 500W ATX 2.01 (RP-500-PCAP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland.
Nimm mal einen Kabelbinder und halte den Lüfter im Netzteil an, wenn es immer noch Laut ist. Dann ist es der Brummkreisel auf deinem Mainboard. (Da kann man nur versuchen übers Bios zu regeln oder man nimmt einen 5V Adapter)
Was spuckt AIDA64 beim Mainboard aus?


----------



## CubeMasterZero (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

was heißt denn, "Ach das ..."
ist das berüchtigt, für laut sein ??


Mit Kabelbinder den Lüfter vom Netzteil anhalten, teste es kurz !



AIDA spuckt beim Mainboard aus:

Motherboard Name: Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R
Motherboard ID: 03/27/2008-P35-ICH9-6A890G0OC-00


----------



## CubeMasterZero (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

mein Netzteil hat sich gerade verabschiedet !

und ja, es war das Netzteil was laut war !

aber es ist immer noch viel zu laut, der Lüfter vom Mainboard !!!
das kann man aber manuell regulieren oder ?

somit muss her,
neues Netzteil !
neue Grafikkarte !
und regulierung des Mainboard Lüfters !


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das RP-500-PCAP ist bekannt für einige Rückläufer, weil es doch nicht so leise war wie vom Hersteller versprochen. Das Netzteil ist nicht besonders Positiv bekannt für seine Effizienz.
Also einen Lüfter seh ich da nicht. 
Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinen PC Innereien machen?
Wenn du noch einen Thread dazu aufmachst oder per PN weiter schreibst wär das wohl besser. Sonst muss Schnitzel wieder aufräumen. 

Du hast wahrscheinlich den ganzen Kabelbinder in das Netzteil gesteckt? 

Benutz doch bitte den Bearbeiten Button, doppelposts sind ungern gesehen.

be quiet! Pure Power 430W ATX 2.3 (L7-430W/BN105)


----------



## CubeMasterZero (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Habe dich per PN angeschrieben, Bautzner Snef, und hier Platz zu lassen, für Schnitzels neueste Auflistung  - PC 1200 €...


----------



## Kaestorfer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hi Leude, 

habe mal eine etwas blödere Frage. Meine Config seht ihr ja in meiner Signatur. Kann ich mir nun einfach einen i5 oder i7 holen und den in mein Board einbauen? Sprich aufmachen, Lüfter abnehmen - CPU rausnehmen und die neue rein packen? Läfut das System danach wieder? 

Grüße,


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da du ein 1155er Board hast, passt jede 1155er CPU drauf.


----------



## Kaestorfer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Da du ein 1155er Board hast, passt jede 1155er CPU drauf.


 
Also könnte ich mir heute nen i5 und morgen nen i7 holen drauf packen und meine Freude dran haben ja?


----------



## hbf878 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

ja, du müsstest aber wahrscheinlich windows neu installieren, wenn sich so eine wichtige systemkomponente geändert hat. außerdem muss das cmos gelöscht werden. müsste sonst aber eigentlich problemlos gehen. 

hbf


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Kaestorfer schrieb:


> Also könnte ich mir heute nen i5 und morgen nen i7 holen drauf packen und meine Freude dran haben ja?


 
Das kannst du machen, je nachdem was dein Budget hergibt. 
Da du ja ein Z68er hast, kannst du ruhig zu den K-Modellen greifen. CPUs/Intel Sockel 1155 mit Verpackung: boxed, CPU Features: Multiplikator frei wählbar | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Kaestorfer (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@ hfb878: Danke dir! Darum ging es mir auch noch. Muss meinen Heimrechner wohl bald mal aufrüsten, da die BluRays nicht so sagenhaft schnell laufen.


----------



## GarrettThief (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo,

super Sache, das Ganze hilft mir wirklich bei der Auswahl eines PC´s! Schön, dass sich da jemand Gemeinnützig die Arbeit macht und das sogar über Jahre immer mal wieder Updatet!

Ich habe nun aber noch eine kleine Frage:

Lohnt es sich auf Yvi-Bridge zu warten? (Gaming, Modell für 1100€)

MfG
Garrett


----------



## coroc (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ivy Bridge ist schon draußen
und es lohnt sich, sich einen Ivy statt einem Sandy zu holen


----------



## GarrettThief (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



coroc schrieb:


> Ivy Bridge ist schon draußen
> und es lohnt sich, sich einen Ivy statt einem Sandy zu holen


 
Bin also total up to date *lach* 
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

update


----------



## GarrettThief (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Gibt es Gründe warum man die 2x4GB Riegel nehmen sollte, anstatt des 8GB Riegels?  Also außer die Kompatiblitätseinschränkungen, die sich beim eventuellen späteren Aufrüsten ergeben.


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Du hast etwas mehr Leistung dadurch das beide Riegel parrallel angesprochen werden.
Wenn dir die zwei oder drei Prozent egal sind kannst du natürlich auch einen einzelnen 8GB Riegel nehmen.....oder direkt 16 rein stecken.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das Stichwort ist Dual Channel.
Anosnsten hast du eigentlich nur die grakas abgeändert und sonst nicht wirklich viel oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*


Plattform geändert
Die AMD Systeme obenrum komplett rausgenommen.
Grakas geändert
Teilweise weitergehende Empfehlungen eingepflegt.
Arbeiten gegangen
Um Frau gekümmert
Im Urlaub gewesen
Mama besucht
...


----------



## GarrettThief (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich habe mir nun das 900€-System (für meinen kleinen Bruder) zugelegt. 
Nur zwei Kleinigkeiten sind anders:  Das Gehäuse habe ich durch das 
"Fractal Define R3 USB3.0 Black Pearl Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz"
ersetzt. Da dieses Gehäuse auch zwei Lüfter breits verbaut hat, habe ich die 2 vorgeschlagenen Lüfter entfernt bzw. nicht eingekauft.

Das Ganze hat mit Versand 892,45€ gekostet.

Ich hoffe nun nurnoch, dass ich son Teil noch zusammen gebaut bekomme, aber das sollte scho hinhauen 

Wollte mich nur nochmal für die wirklich gute Hilfe hier bedanken und meine Hilfe anbieten, falls jemand ein Benchmark(Aber bitte früh genug...bevor mein Bruder das Teil vollgemüllt hat^^) oder sowas haben möchte.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GarrettThief schrieb:


> Wollte mich nur nochmal für die wirklich gute Hilfe hier bedanken und meine Hilfe anbieten, falls jemand ein Benchmark(Aber bitte früh genug...bevor mein Bruder das Teil vollgemüllt hat^^) oder sowas haben möchte.


 
Einen Benchmark kannst du gerne machen oder im Benchmark Bereich des Forums an den Benchmarks teilnehmen und dein Ergebnis posten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html


----------



## GarrettThief (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Einen Benchmark kannst du gerne machen oder im Benchmark Bereich des Forums an den Benchmarks teilnehmen und dein Ergebnis posten.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...gine-heaven-3-0-mobile-gpu-ranking-added.html
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html


 
Mache ich, sobald Alles angekommen und fertig gebaut ist!


----------



## GarrettThief (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

So,

PC ist zusammen gebaut und Tests durchgeführt.
Habe nur leider erst ganz zum Schluss gemerkt, dass die Blende für die Mainboard-Anschlüsse hinten am Rechner als allererstes rein gemusst hätte...naja jz ist halt nen Spalt hinten drinne.

Unigine Benchmark:   
*1083  - Full HD*

3DMark:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3450 Processor,ASRock Z77 Pro3 score: P7647 3DMarks

Von der Power also super!

Habe nur leider erst ganz zum Schluss gemerkt, dass die Blende für die Mainboard-Anschlüsse hinten am Rechner als allererstes rein gemusst hätte...naja jz ist halt nen Spalt hinten drinne.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich muss sagen ich vermisse beim office System eindeutig den Intel Pentium G620.
Das ganze könnte so oder so ähnlich(A300, anderes MB(chipsatz, ausstattung), eventuell ssd) aussehen:
Pentium G620 | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe genau das System grade hier stehen. Normalerweise wärs das A300 geworden oder gern noch ein kleineres. Man überlegt aber ob man in einer Weile nicht eine Spieletaugliche grafikkarte nachrüstet(5770 und höher), daher das A350.

Ansonsten ist zum Gehäuse zu sagen das der Frontlüfter alles übertönt hat und ich ihn erstmal abgeschaltet hab. Beim Boxed Kühler habe ich Artic Cooling MX-2 verwendet anstatt der ab Werk aufgetragenen. 
Der Ram läuft mit 1066Mhz.
Leistungsaufnahme Idle: 32,5 watt
leistungsaufnahme last(prime 95): 62,7
Prime+ Furmark: ~75 watt

Zu den Temps: Die Lüfter sind alle auf Level 1 gedreht, resultiert in 50-52°C bei der CPU nach zehn Minuten Prime. Im Idle sinds ca. 30-35°C. Allerdings hab ich nen recht warmes Zimmer, sollte also im Schnitt gar minimal weniger sein.

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert:
CPU: 6,4
Ram: 7,4
Grafik: 5,0
Grafik Spiele: 4,6
Primäre Festplatte: 5,9

Win 7 Leistungsindex 


Was ich damit sagen will: Für Office und eben alles was nicht Spiele sind reicht der Pentium mehr als aus. Gar der Celeron der nochmals 15€ billiger ist wäre ne Überlegung wert.
Vllt kannst du ihn ja zumindest als Alternative zum Llano auflisten. Schließlich hast du auch bei der 1100€ Config noch nen Phenom aufgelistet.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Du hättest noch bissel was Sparen können wenn du ein H61 Board genommen hättst.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da hast du an sich schon recht, ich sagte ja auch nicht das er diese Config übernehmen soll, sondern das man eben gewisse Dinge noch ändern sollte.
Bei deinem geposteten Board fand ich eben schlecht das man gar keinen PCI Steckplatz hat und eben nur 2 Rambänke. Weiterhin das fehlende Sata III und eben kein USB 3. 
Aber da kommt es eben drauf an was man haben möchte.
Auch bei der Lüftersteuerung kann ich zum MSI leider gar nichts sagen oder sagen wir es eher so:
Das was ich in Erinnung habe war das beim MB Vergleich zwischen MSI und Asrock eben MSI die schlechtere Lüftersteuerungskurve hatte. Und die Lautstärke ist eben nen Kriterium.


----------



## Rollora (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will: Für Office und eben alles was nicht Spiele sind reicht der Pentium mehr als aus. Gar der Celeron der nochmals 15€ billiger ist wäre ne Überlegung wert.
> Vllt kannst du ihn ja zumindest als Alternative zum Llano auflisten. Schließlich hast du auch bei der 1100€ Config noch nen Phenom aufgelistet.


Bin ich auch der Meinung. Solange kein Poweruser Videoschneiden oder Encodieren möchte reicht die CPU völlig, ist günstig sowohl in der Anschaffung als auch im Verbrauch und hat eigentlich doch seine "Muskeln"


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Mai 2012)

Ich werde mir das nochmal genau anschauen. Ich hab amd gewählt wegen der wesentlich besseren gpu. Und wenn ich nicht ganz verkehrt liege ist auch die hardwarebeschleunigung besser. Die paar watt die ein intel weniger verbraucht kann man glaube ich vernachlässigen.  
Aber wie gesagt, ich schau es mir an.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich habe ja nichtmal gesagt das du die AMD durch die Intel Config ersetzen sollst, sondern das du zumindest beide auflistet.
Ich hatte wie gesagt kurzzeitig so ein System hier, sogar Minecraft lief.


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> sogar Minecraft lief.


 
Auch mit Downsampling?


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nicht probiert.


----------



## Rollora (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch mit Downsampling?


Die perfekte Bildqualitätsverbesserung und Kantenvorbeugung.
Dabei werden dann aus den Blöcken endlich Kugeln.
Nur das Hausbauen wurde etwas schwieriger, immerhin wollten die Kugeln nicht ruhig aufeinander stehen bleiben


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch mit Downsampling?


 Da wirds dann aber eng mit den FPS


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Und schon zu einer Erkenntnis gelangt?


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich tu mich wirklich schwer einen aussagekräftigen vergleichenden Test zu finden.
Die beiden tauchen nur einzeln auf und werden als Apfel dann auch noch oft mit einer Birne verglichen.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wo ist denn bitte das Problem? Woran stößt du dich denn? Den AMD empfiehlst du doch auch einfach, ohne Vergleich 
Hätte eigentlich mal mit ner Antwort von dir gerechnet wenn ich dir schon versuche möglichst viel Zeit zu geben.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



> Den AMD empfiehlst du doch auch einfach, ohne Vergleich


Das sagt wer?
Natürlich hab ich verschiedene Tests miteinander verglichen, nur ziehe *ich* halt den Schluss daraus das hier AMD das bessere Paket geschnürt hat.
Wirklich Eindeutig wäre halt nur ein Test beider CPU's in einem Review, und das ist alles wonach ich gefragt habe.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Und was spricht denn bitte dagegen einfach BEIDE aufzulisten?
Ich verstehe auch nicht was am AMD Paket für Office besser sein soll.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Geht es nur um Office würde auch ein Bobcat reichen.


----------



## GarrettThief (9. September 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Was haltet ihr von dieser Konfiguration hier? Irgendwas zu beanstanden?

Computer Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Da sind jetzt zwei Mainboards und zwei CPU´s drinne. Habe mich da noch nicht so recht entschieden 
Ich bin mir bei den Ivy-Bridges nicht so sicher, weil die wohl um ein gutes Stück wärmen sein sollen als die Sandy-Brigdes, deswegen hier noch die Wahl. 

MfG


----------



## GeForce-Lover (9. September 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nimm den Ivy ind das Board: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GarrettThief (9. September 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Nimm den Ivy ind das Board: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Danke für die fixe Antwort! Ich nehm dann wohl tatsächlich die IVY
Darf ich fragen warum du dieses Board vorziehst?

Ne SSD aus England sollte kein Problem sein oder? (Kompatibilität).


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. September 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die Asrock sind schmaler als normale ATX, da gibt´s hin und wieder Probleme mit dem Kühler.
Deshalb das Gigabyte.


----------



## GarrettThief (10. September 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hm okay, das leuchtet ein...der Macho ist ja auch nicht gerade mini!

Und das mit den SSD´s ausm Ausland?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. September 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das passt, SATA-Anschlüsse sind überall gleich.


----------



## der_knoben (19. September 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Die Asrock sind schmaler als normale ATX, da gibt´s hin und wieder Probleme mit dem Kühler.
> Deshalb das Gigabyte.


 Das stimmt nicht. 
Kein Kühler ragt nach hinten oder oben bei richtiger Einbauweise über die AsRock Boards hinaus. Wenn der hintere Gehäuselüfter allerdings zu weit ins Gehäuse ragt, dann kann es Probleme geben. Ursache ist dann aber nicht das Board, sondern ein unsymmetrische Kühler und ein zu dicker Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. September 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja, da hast du Recht. Allerdings hatten wir zu dem Zeitpunkt noch das Board in Verdacht...


----------



## der_knoben (20. September 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich weiß. Und genau deshalb wollte ich das nochmal klar stellen.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

So, die Systeme sind komplett aktualisiert.
Wer Fehler findet bitte kurz per PN melden.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das ist fein ! Schaue in deine Kaufberatung immer gerne ´rein; - deshalb Respekt für die Arbeit die du dir machst. - Werde jetzt direkt mal hineinlesen. - Greetz -


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Manche Warenkörbe sind nicht öffentlich einsehbar.

Beim 1100€ System würde ich einiges ändern:

-Wieso eine non-K CPU auf einem Z77-Board? Ich würde wenn dann ein H77 Board nehmen. Oder einen i5-3570K + Z77 Board + dicker Kühler zum übertakten.
-Statt des i5-3570 würde ich den i5-3450 empfehlen.
-Bei dem Budget würde ich ein effizienteres Netzteil nehmen (Straight E9 CM 480)
-Statt der GTX680 im Referenzdesign wäre eine leise GTX670 empfehlenswerter, z.B. die Asus DC-II oder Gigabyte Windforce.
-Das Laufwerk ist kaum noch erhältlich, daher: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
-Ein paar angesagte Gehäuse würde ich noch erwähnen, z.B. das Fractal Design R4 oder Fractal Arc oder Bitfenix Shinobi oder Xigmatek Asgard Pro.
-DDR RAM mit 1600 MHz ist kaum noch teurer als 1333MHz. Auch wenn man keinen  Unterschied merkt, würde ich diese hier empfehlen:  Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Softy schrieb:


> Manche Warenkörbe sind nicht öffentlich einsehbar.


Da hatte ich noch die alten drin und die waren gesperrt, ist gefixt.



> Beim 1100€ System würde ich einiges ändern:





Softy schrieb:


> -Wieso eine non-K CPU auf einem Z77-Board? Ich würde wenn dann ein H77 Board nehmen. Oder einen i5-3570K + Z77 Board + dicker Kühler zum übertakten.


Weil man auch eine non K-CPU im Rahmen des Turbos übertakten kann und man dafür ein P bzw ein Z Board braucht



Softy schrieb:


> -Statt des i5-3570 würde ich den i5-3450 empfehlen.


Der hat sich ausversehen rein geschlichen, eigentlich sollte da ein 3470 drin sein, ist gefixt
Der 3450 ist schon EOL, deswegen hab ich den nicht mehr genommen



Softy schrieb:


> -Bei dem Budget würde ich ein effizienteres Netzteil nehmen (Straight E9 CM 480)


Schau ich mir an, ist ja noch ein wenig Luft beim Budget



Softy schrieb:


> -Statt der GTX680 im Referenzdesign wäre eine leise GTX670 empfehlenswerter, z.B. die Asus DC-II oder Gigabyte Windforce.


Auch da hast du einen Fehler entdeckt, da sollte eigentlich eine HD7970 GHz Edition drin sein, ist gefixt



Softy schrieb:


> -Das Laufwerk ist kaum noch erhältlich, daher: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Schau ich mir an


Softy schrieb:


> -Ein paar angesagte Gehäuse würde ich noch erwähnen, z.B. das Fractal Design R4 oder Fractal Arc oder Bitfenix Shinobi oder Xigmatek Asgard Pro.


Ist in Planung/Arbeit.


Softy schrieb:


> -DDR RAM mit 1600 MHz ist kaum noch teurer als 1333MHz. Auch wenn man keinen  Unterschied merkt, würde ich diese hier empfehlen:  Produktvergleich 2x4GB CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)


Schau ich mir für alle Systeme an bzw war speziell beim 1100€ System schon im Warenkorb drin nur hier nicht geändert


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Beim Office sollten schon ein 1600er Ram dabei sein, da die integrierte Grafikeinheit stark davon profitiert:
Produktvergleich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML4GX3M2A1600C9B), Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML4GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim 500 Euro System sollte man einen i3 zum Aufrüsten erwähnen
oder eine 7850 + i3 empfehlen...

Die Palit (900 Euro System) ist auch ein Referenzmodell, lieber diese: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auch die Grafikkarte beim 1100 Euro System schmeckt mir nicht. Die GHZ-Edition kann man sich schenken,
lieber die: http://geizhals.de/724074

Außerdem ist eine GTX670 genauso gut, also sollte das dazu geschrieben werden.


Bei allen Versionen reicht auch das 430 Watt NT: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
oder wie Softy schon sagte, ein Straigt Power Modell: Produktvergleich be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190), be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ab dem 600 Euro System sollte bzw. *muss* dabei stehen, dass Intel CPU's beim Spielen deutlich schneller sind...


----------



## Fafafin (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Anstelle der Radeon 7950 Boost würde ich ja zu der nur unmerklich langsameren Geforce GTX 660 Ti von Asus oder Gigabyte tendieren, die ist einfach deutlich effizienter und damit leiser zu kühlen.
Und bei einem PC für 750 Euro wäre mir persönlich eine 128 GB SSD wichtiger und ich würde dafür lieber die Grafikkarte ein Nummer kleiner wählen. Die Preise fürs SSDs bewegen sich in Regionen, wo man auch für PCs unter 800 Euro nicht mehr darauf verzichten sollte.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



> Ab dem 600 Euro System sollte bzw. muss dabei stehen, dass Intel CPU's beim Spielen deutlich schneller sin


Tut es.


> 6.
> Bitte lest die Spoiler.
> 
> 7.
> Lest die Spoiler.





> Beim 500 Euro System sollte man einen i3 zum Aufrüsten erwähnen
> oder eine 7850 + i3 empfehlen...



Der I3 hat von der reinen Leistung gegenüber dem G870 keinen großen Vorsprung, wo sollte der auch her kommen?
Dafür lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall nicht eine schwächer Karte zu nehmen.




> Auch die Grafikkarte beim 1100 Euro System schmeckt mir nicht


Das ist dein Pech, kann aber durchaus mal vor kommen.



> Außerdem ist eine GTX670 genauso gut, also sollte das dazu geschrieben werden.


Ich weiß nicht wo du schaust, aber da wo ich schaue ist eine Ghz-Edition vollkommen gleichwertig zu einer GTX680.
Mal besser, mal schlechter, mal gleichauf.
Test Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition: Mit Turbo an der Geforce GTX 680 vorbei? - Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition: Specs ,Spiele-Benchmarks, Overclocking und Fazit
Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Den Rest schau ich mir an.



Fafafin schrieb:


> Anstelle der Radeon 7950 Boost würde ich ja zu der nur unmerklich langsameren Geforce GTX 660 Ti von Asus oder Gigabyte tendieren, die ist einfach deutlich effizienter und damit leiser zu kühlen.
> Und bei einem PC für 750 Euro wäre mir persönlich eine 128 GB SSD wichtiger und ich würde dafür lieber die Grafikkarte ein Nummer kleiner wählen. Die Preise fürs SSDs bewegen sich in Regionen, wo man auch für PCs unter 800 Euro nicht mehr darauf verzichten sollte.


 
Auch das ist wieder eine sehr Individuelle Entscheidung, aber wie bei allen PC ist der Hinweis auf eine SSD hinten angehängt.
Die Kartenwahl bzw die Verbräuche werd ich mir mal anschauen und ggf. ändern.


----------



## Fafafin (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Radeon 7950 Boost:
AMD Radeon HD 7950 Boost im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da hab ich keinen Zugrif drauf von meinem Standort.
Ich hab mich hier orientiert, 

und da ist die 7950 boost mehr als nur unmerklich schneller.
Vor allen Dingen aber steigt der Vorsprung noch an wenn man an der Auflösung/Qualität dreht.
Und das gilt gleichermaßen, natürlich auf einem etwas niedrigerem Niveau, für eine normale HD7950.


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die GHz Editionen sind schlecht übertaktete (zu hohe Spannungen) Karten..

Außerdem ist eine GTX670 in GTA 4, BF3, Crysis usw. dennoch überlegen,
obwohl es keine "GHZ Editionen" davon gibt...

Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps mit Performance-Index samt Stromverbrauch (Oktober 2012)

Da hat ein i3 schon deutlichen Vorsprung. Warum? Wegen HT.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da können wir uns stundenlang im Keis drehen.
Ich möchte das jetzt nicht 1:1 dagegen halten, aber ich kann dir auch genug Spiele nennen in denen sogar eine normale 7970  schneller ist als eine GTX680. Kommt auch immer drauf an welche Spiele du dir in welcher Auflösung und Qualität anschaust.

Zum Thema CPU - ich möchte dir ja garnicht abstreiten das ein I3 absolut gesehen schneller ist.
Schaust du dir das aber mal selektiv an und nimmst die 100Mhz des G870 gegenüber dem G860 dazu bleibt da auf dem Spielesektor nicht mehr allzuviel von dem Vorsprung übrig.
Aber bei diesem Budget must du die Kombination sehen und da ist ein G870 zusammen mit einer HD7870 mit Sicherheit gegenüber einem I3 und einer HD7850 im Vorteil.


----------



## daRealRuff (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Vielen Dank Schnitzel, 
hab schon ganz ungeduldig auf das update gewartet. Ich glaub, dass Deine Arbeit echt vielen hilft, sich bei der Masse an Angeboten ein wenig zu orientieren. Also mir gehts zumindest so  dickes LOB!!! und lg


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Zum Thema CPU - ich möchte dir ja garnicht abstreiten das ein I3 absolut gesehen schneller ist.
> Schaust du dir das aber mal selektiv an und nimmst die 100Mhz des G870 gegenüber dem G860 dazu bleibt da auf dem Spielesektor nicht mehr allzuviel von dem Vorsprung übrig.
> Aber bei diesem Budget must du die Kombination sehen und da ist ein G870 zusammen mit einer HD7870 mit Sicherheit gegenüber einem I3 und einer HD7850 im Vorteil.



Der ist in Spielen laut Index 13% besser... das machen keine 100 MHz wett^^

In Zukunft wird es immer mehr Spiele geben, die einen Nutzen aus Mehrkernprozessoren ziehen.
Da wird der Pentium meiner Meinung nach der limitierende Faktor sein. Jemand der 500 Euro
für einen Gaming PC ausgibt, ist nicht von einer guten Grafikkarte wie es die 7870 ist, abhängig.
Da wäre mehr CPU Leistung wohl besser... Aber ich versteh deine Argumentation schon 


Und tu bei Office bitte den 1333er Ram raus... durch den kaum teureren 1600er Ram ist die Grafikleistung etwa 20% besser
Test:


Und nehm meine Kritik bitte nicht persönlich, ich möchte nur, dass diese Liste eine wirklich gute Grundlage ist...
Das hat nichts mit dir zutun


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da können wir uns stundenlang im Keis drehen.
> Ich möchte das jetzt nicht 1:1 dagegen halten, aber ich kann dir auch genug Spiele nennen in denen sogar eine normale 7970  schneller ist als eine GTX680. Kommt auch immer drauf an welche Spiele du dir in welcher Auflösung und Qualität anschaust.
> 
> Zum Thema CPU - ich möchte dir ja garnicht abstreiten das ein I3 absolut gesehen schneller ist.
> ...


 
Zitat PCGH 11/2012 Seite 121:
"Der Sprung von zweo oder drei Kernen auf vier ist riesieg, danach nimmt die Skalierung sichtlich ab [...]."

Die Rede ist vom BF3 Multiplayer.
Mit einem i3 + 7850 wirst du diesen wesentlich besser spielen können als mit dem Pentium + 7870. Übrigens ist der i3 auch schneller als fast jede AMD CPU.


Ich habe nach wie vor das Gefühl das du die Sache noch nicht so ganz begriffen hast.
Aus Spielersicht ist der Ivy i3 die wesentlich besser Wahl als jede AMD CPU, egal um welches Spiel es geht. Da muss der Preisvorteil schon enorm sein um das zu kompensieren, ist er aber nirgends. Auch beim x4 965 muss man stark überlegen ob man sich den alten Prozessor noch holen sollte. 
Einen i3-3220 gegen einen FX-6200 kann ich übrigens auch nur belächeln.
Ist ja schön das du Alternativen aufzeigen willst, diese sollten dann aber auch wirklich vorhanden sein. Naja zumindest wird es im Spoiler zumindest erwähnt.

Schön übrigens das du dich beim Office Rechner nach langem Tralala endlich dazu durchgerungen hast auch den Pentium reinzunehmen. Ich hab schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt.

Rest hab ich mir noch nicht angesehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Jemand der sich einen Spiele-PC für 500€ kauft will oder kann nicht in die Zukunft investieren, den interessiet das hier und jetzt.
Und für den Moment ist es so wie es ist besser und reicht auch vollkommen aus wenn man die Regler nicht zu weit nach rechts schiebt.
Und Ich geb dir auch vollkommen recht das ein I3 eine gute Investition ist wenn man ein wenig mehr augeben kann oder will und ich werd das auch so nachher zuhause so in die Sinnvollen Erweiterungen einfügen.
Primär ändert das aber erstmal nichts an der momentanen Konfiguration.

Und ja, wie schon mehrmals erwähnt ändere ich den Ram ......... wenn ich zuhause bin.

Und zum persönlich nehmen - du hast das doch durchaus sachlich vorgetragen, auch wenn ich den Eindruck habe das deine Brille ein wenig grün ist.
Da sind mir schon ganz andere Kaliber unter gekommen.

@Mic
Es wird *immer* Spiele geben die besser auf  Kerne reagieren - und andere die das kaum juckt.
Und wenn du nur BF3 Multi zur Meinungsbildung ranziehst magst du recht haben.
Ich seh das allerdings etwas globaler.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wie gesagt für BF3 und auch für einige andere Games gilt:
i3 + 7850 > Pentium + 7870

Daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.
Ich finde daher das solltest du zumindest für die BF3 interessierten in deinem Spoiler erwähnen.
Das ist das hier und jetzt. Es geht da nicht um Regler nach rechts schieben sondern um die Anzahl der Mitspieler im Multiplayer. Sonst kannste direkt dazuschreiben das man 64 Player Maps besser meiden sollen.

Wenn du dich mal hier im Froum umschaust ist für Leute die hier herkommen BF3 einer DER Gründe sich nen neuen Rechner zu holen, egal welches Budget.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Also ich hab mir den Artikel in der Print durchgelesen.
So wie ich das sehe reicht weder eine HD7850 noch eine HD7870 im Zusammenspiel mit einem i7 3690 @4Ghz*!* aus um das Spiel durchgängig über 40 Frames zu halten.
Und im Umkehrschluss reicht für eine GTX680 erst ein 2500K aus um dauerhaft die 60fps Marke zu überschreiten.
Was sollte also der von euch geforderte i3 zusammen mit einer HD7850 ausrichten.
Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen nicht spielbar und überhaupt nicht spielbar? 
Worüber diskutieren wir hier überhaupt?


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Für BF3 ist die CPU doch völlig Banane : Test: Intel

Der i3 hat genug Dampf für eine HD7850 oder HD7870. Die paar fps mehr, die ein i5 oder i7 rausquetscht ist nur im messbaren Bereich (mal die wenigen CPU-lastigen Spiele außen vor gelassen).


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Dir ist aber schon klar das die Grafiksettings auf Ultra stehen und man die Settings auch runterschrauben kann.
Was man allerdings nicht runterschrauben kann sind die Anzahl der Mitspieler. Auf nem 64 Spieler Server gibts nunmal bis zu 64 Spieler.
Vllt solltest du dir mal eher die CPU Benchmarks sowie die Kernskalierung ansehen. 

Will sagen:
Mit dem Pentium sind die FPS auf nem 64er immer im Keller, egal welche Grafikkarte.
Mit dem i3 hingegen kann man alle gängigen Grafikkarten befeuern.

Siehe dazu nochmal Seite 121, Diagramm oben LINKS.



Softy schrieb:


> Für BF3 ist die CPU doch völlig Banane : Test: Intel
> 
> Der i3 hat genug Dampf für eine HD7850 oder HD7870. Die paar fps mehr, die ein i5 oder i7 rausquetscht ist nur im messbaren Bereich (mal die wenigen CPU-lastigen Spiele außen vor gelassen).


 
Ist er nicht. Wir reden hier nämlich vom Multiplayer und nicht den gefühlten 5 Singleplayermissionen.
Im Multiplayer ist die CPU sehr wichtig, die Grafikkarte wird hingegen sogar entlastet.


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Achso  Das mit dem Multiplayer-Dingens hatte ich überlesen 

Generell hätte ich aber keine Bedenken einem i3 eine Grafikkarte im Bereich GTX660Ti / HD7870 zu spendieren.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Um mal bei der Skalierung zu bleiben......
Inwiefern lässt sich den ein xeon e5-2678w@4C/4T mit einem i3@2C/4T vergleichen?
Wenn ich mir das Spiel zwischen i3-3240 und i5-3570 anschaue ist ein T eben bei weitem nicht ein C.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Dann lies dir doch mal den Text zum Artikel durch. "Auf die Kerne, fertig, los!"
Ich habe nicht vor alles aus der aktuellen Ausgabe als Zitat hier reinzustellen


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich weiß was da steht.
Nur leider lassen die Jungs dem geschriebenen keine Taten folgen und testen einen aktuellen Zweikerner einmal mit und einmal ohne HT.
*Das* wäre in diesem Multiplayertest von BF3 wirklich mal das ultimative Argument für pro oder contra HT.
Denn in dem Diagramm werden ja nur körperlich vorhandene Kerne weg geschaltet.

Ich werd mal mit den Testern sprechen um mal Infos aus erster Hand zu bekommen.
Alles andere ist ein Fall für die Glaskugel.


----------



## Fafafin (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel
@GoldenMic
Vielleicht könnt ihr Euch auf einen Kompromiss einigen:
Im Spoiler zum 500€-System könnte ja in etwa
"Für Anwendungen, die 4 Kerne benötigen, wie z.B. BF3 Multiplayer, sollte man anstelle eines Pentium G besser zum i3 greifen; eventuell mit einer Radeon 7850 anstelle der 7870, um im Budget zu bleiben."
stehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Keine schlechte Idee.
Ich muß mir nur überlegen wie ich die Spoiler besser kennzeichne, ich hab nämlich das Gefühl die liest kaum jemand.
Ohne wirds aber wieder unübersichtlich.
Ich werd mal schauen.


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich muß mir nur überlegen wie ich die Spoiler besser kennzeichne, ich hab nämlich das Gefühl die liest kaum jemand.



Wie wäre es damit? : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Top 
Extrem aber auf jeden Fall auffällig

Edit:
Wie findet ihr es so?


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Fafafin schrieb:


> @Schnitzel
> @GoldenMic
> Vielleicht könnt ihr Euch auf einen Kompromiss einigen:
> Im Spoiler zum 500€-System könnte ja in etwa
> ...


 


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie gesagt für BF3 und auch für einige andere Games gilt:
> i3 + 7850 > Pentium + 7870
> 
> Daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.
> ...



Hab ich schon längst vorgeschlagen auf der letzten Seite. Aber scheinbar hält man es nicht für nötig meine Posts ordentlich zu lesen 

@Schnitzel:
Das hat nichts mit Glaskugel zu tun. BF3 ist es egal ob es Kerne oder Threads sind. Beim Sprung von 2 bzw. 3 auf 4 nimmt die Leistung ordentlich zu. Fakt ist das der Pentium dir jede aktuelle Grafikkarte in BF3 ausbremsen würde weshalb i3 + 7850 mehr Sinn macht, da man die CPU auch versorgen kann. 
Im Text wird übrigens auch zum i3 gesagt, dass er "sehr stark von Hyperthreading" profitiert. Ncoh eindeutiger wäre es nur wenn sie die CPU mit in den Test aufgenommen hätten.
Aber schau dir einfach mal an wie schlecht der Core2Duo abschneidet im Gegensatz des Core2Quad, obwohl der C2D den wesentlich höheren Takt fährt.


Aber weißte was. Ich gebs auf. Egal was man sagt, es kann eh nicht stimmen. Deshalb haste auch nun plötzlich den i3 sowie den Pentiums in den Configs drin während ich mir letztes mal noch den Mund fusselig reden konnte.


----------



## Fafafin (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Top
> Extrem aber auf jeden Fall auffällig
> 
> Edit:
> Wie findet ihr es so?


 Groß, auffällig, mit Schmunzelfaktor. Auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung!


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hab ich schon längst vorgeschlagen auf der letzten Seite. Aber scheinbar hält man es nicht für nötig meine Posts ordentlich zu lesen
> 
> @Schnitzel:
> Das hat nichts mit Glaskugel zu tun. BF3 ist es egal ob es Kerne oder Threads sind. Beim Sprung von 2 bzw. 3 auf 4 nimmt die Leistung ordentlich zu. Fakt ist das der Pentium dir jede aktuelle Grafikkarte in BF3 ausbremsen würde weshalb i3 + 7850 mehr Sinn macht, da man die CPU auch versorgen kann.
> ...


 
Und?
Hab ich gesagt das ich das nicht machen will?
Und entschuldige bitte wenn mir dieser eine Satz von dir nicht mehr im Gedächtnis war.
Hast du mal drüber nachgedacht wann das letzte große Update war?
Kannst du dir vorstellen das es auch noch etwas anderes als das Forum gibt? 
Und hast du gesehen wie niedrig meine Aktivität in den letzten Monaten war? 
Das hat weder was mit dir oder mit sonst irgendwem zu tun.
Du kommst mir vor wie ein Kind das anfängt zu quengeln wenn es seinen willen nicht bekommt.

Jetzt hab ich halt Zeit gehabt mich mal ausgiebiger damit zu beschäftigen und somit sind die auch jetzt erst rein gekommen, basta.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Top
> Extrem aber auf jeden Fall auffällig
> 
> Edit:
> Wie findet ihr es so?


 Sieht gut aus und drauf achten tut auch jeder


----------



## XXTREME (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Aber weißte was. Ich gebs auf. Egal was man sagt, es kann eh nicht stimmen. Deshalb haste auch nun plötzlich den i3 sowie den Pentiums in den Configs drin während ich mir letztes mal noch den Mund fusselig reden konnte.


 

Tja wenn man sich immer und überall einmischen muss, sollte man damit rechnen .

Super gemacht Schnitzel, daß wird vielen helfen .


----------



## Monte-Christo (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ab sofort auch hier 
Welcher PC passt zu mir? Sammelthreads im PCGHX-Forum bieten Hilfestellungen


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Huh........


----------



## Jaran91 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

ICh würde empfehlen bei den Intel Zusammenstellungen wo ein Z77 Board zum Einsatz kommt auch eine K Cpu zu wählen.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das kann man alternativ sicherlich erwähnen, aber auch den 3470 bekommst du mit einem Z-Board auf 4Ghz


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das kann man alternativ sicherlich erwähnen, aber auch den 3470 bekommst du mit einem Z-Board auf 4Ghz


 
Dann musst du aber kräftig Gas geben wenn der Multi nur 37 beträgt.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

fail ....der i5 3470 hat einen 38er multi im bios 

Blck 105 wären dann 4 ghz was aber nicht klug ist aber 103 kann man bedenkenlos nehmen.

ergo 3,9 ghz mit z77 machbar


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



True Monkey schrieb:


> fail ....der i5 3470 hat einen 38er multi im bios
> 
> Blck 105 wären dann 4 ghz was aber nicht klug ist aber 103 kann man bedenkenlos nehmen.
> 
> ergo 3,9 ghz mit z77 machbar


 
Ach so den 3470. Ich hatte irgendwie den 3450 gelesen. 
Ich würde aber überhaupt nicht am Base Clock herumspielen.


----------



## Professor Theorie (4. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu...

was mich bei den Konfigurationen wundert, ist zb. die Verwendung von relativ teuren Mainboards.
95% der Nutzer, die sich selber keinen PC zusammenstellen können, interessiert am Mainboard nur, wieviele USB-Anschlüsse sie haben.
Dennoch wird ein Z77 Pro4 in Kombination mit einem i3 verwendet, obwohl das B75M-GL für 50 Euro oder das B75 pro3 für 60 Euro ebenfalls ausreichen würden.
Das ersparte Geld kann man dann besser in eine stärkere CPU investieren und hier kommt der nächste Kritikpunkt von meiner Seite:

bei allen Konfigurationen unter und für 600 Euro werden mMn viel zu schwache CPUs verwendet. Die Diskussion gab es ein oder zwie Seiten vorher auch schon und ich möchte sie ungern wieder entflammen lassen, aber von meiner Seite aus ein wenig was zum Nachdenken:

so gut wie jeder, der sich 2011 einen PC gekauft hat, besitzt einen i5-2400/ 2500k in Kombination mit einer GTX 560- 448 oder HD 6950.
Die Radeon HD 7870 befindet sich im gleichen PReisbereich wie eine 560ti, kommt aber mit dem neusten Treiber meines Wissens nach schon zwischen eine 570 und 580. Warum werden hier so schwache CPUs verwendet?

Ich habe mich dazu schon irgendwann mal geäußert und auch wenn meine Aussagen von niemandem beachtet werden, gebe ich sie nochmal wieder:
wenn ich auf einem großen Server in einem anspruchsvollen Spiel spiele und es laggt, liegt es meistens entweder an der Grafikkarte oder an der CPU.

Es liegt nun also an der Grafikkarte, kein Problem - ich stelle die Kantenglättung aus und schraube die EInstellungen allgemein etwas runter und schon läuft es flüssig.

Liegt es aber an der CPU - was tue ich dann? Es gibt nur 1-2 Einstellungen, die die Auslastung etwas verringern und diese sind meistens recht wichtig für die meisten Spiele, besonders in Shootern, RPGs oder MMOs, wie etwa die Sichtweite.

Des weiteren ist es einfacher, die Grafikkarte irgendwann auszutauschen, als Prozessor + Mainboard zu wechseln, für unerfahrene Nutzer ein nicht unerheblicher Aspekt. Auch sind CPU + Mainboard oftmals nicht viel günstiger als die Grafikkarte, wodurch es preislich gesehen fast egal ist.

Bei den CPUs erlebt man aktuell wenig neues, lediglich Merkmale wie Stromverbrauch oder ein paar Features werden verändert, etwas, was den 0815-USer nur selten interessiert. Die geringfügig bessere Spieleleistung ist dann meistens irrelevant.

Im krassen Gegensatz dazu steht die Veränderung im Grafikkartensektor, hier nimmt die Leistung rapide zu. Daher denke ich, dass es bezüglich diesem Aspekt eher sinnvoll wäre, die GRafikkarte häufiger zu wechseln.



Auch sollte ein Vermerk eingeführt werden, dass die AMD und besonders die FX-CPUs gerade in den höheren Preisbereichen deutlich weniger leisten als die Intel-Pendants und zugleich die Anwendungen, in denen die FX auftrumpfen, stark parrallelisiert sein müssen.

Dem 1100-Euro-Paket könnten des weiteren mMn ein paar zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter und der Verzicht auf 16 GB Ram guttun.


Edith sagt: 300er Beitrag


----------



## Schnitzel (5. November 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Erstmal grundsätzlich...
Man kann in einer Konfiguration nicht alle Anwendungsfälle berücksichtigen.
Das ganze ist wie erwähnt nur Beispiele und keine Bibel.




Professor Theorie schrieb:


> ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu...


Gerne


Professor Theorie schrieb:


> was mich bei den Konfigurationen wundert, ist zb. die Verwendung von relativ teuren Mainboards.
> 95% der Nutzer, die sich selber keinen PC zusammenstellen können, interessiert am Mainboard nur, wieviele USB-Anschlüsse sie haben.
> Dennoch wird ein Z77 Pro4 in Kombination mit einem i3 verwendet, obwohl das B75M-GL für 50 Euro oder das B75 pro3 für 60 Euro ebenfalls ausreichen würden.
> Das ersparte Geld kann man dann besser in eine stärkere CPU investieren und hier kommt der nächste Kritikpunkt von meiner Seite:


Das einzige System bei dem diese beiden komponenten zusammen kommen ist das 600€ System.
Und mit den ersparten 20€ in die CPU stecktst......... welche willst du da kaufen?
Für 20€ mehr gibts nix.


Professor Theorie schrieb:


> bei allen Konfigurationen unter und für 600 Euro werden mMn viel zu schwache CPUs verwendet. Die Diskussion gab es ein oder zwie Seiten vorher auch schon und ich möchte sie ungern wieder entflammen lassen, aber von meiner Seite aus ein wenig was zum Nachdenken:
> 
> so gut wie jeder, der sich 2011 einen PC gekauft hat, besitzt einen i5-2400/ 2500k in Kombination mit einer GTX 560- 448 oder HD 6950.
> Die Radeon HD 7870 befindet sich im gleichen PReisbereich wie eine 560ti, kommt aber mit dem neusten Treiber meines Wissens nach schon zwischen eine 570 und 580. Warum werden hier so schwache CPUs verwendet?
> ...


Prinzipiell hast du natürlich recht.
Ziehst du aber Beispielsweise beim 500€ System 100€ für eine Quadcore bei der Grafikkarte ab bleiben dir so um die 100€ - reicht bei weitem noch nichtmals für eine HD7850.
Wenn nur 500€ da sind müssen die halt möglichst Sinnvoll auf alle Komponenten verteilt werden.
Der Quad nutzt dir nichts wenn auf der anderen Seite nur eine HD7770  oder ähnliches werkelt.


Professor Theorie schrieb:


> Des weiteren ist es einfacher, die Grafikkarte irgendwann auszutauschen, als Prozessor + Mainboard zu wechseln, für unerfahrene Nutzer ein nicht unerheblicher Aspekt. Auch sind CPU + Mainboard oftmals nicht viel günstiger als die Grafikkarte, wodurch es preislich gesehen fast egal ist.


Einfacher schon, aber Jeder der eine Karte wechseln kann sollte dies auch bei einem Prozessor schaffen.


Professor Theorie schrieb:


> Bei den CPUs erlebt man aktuell wenig neues, lediglich Merkmale wie Stromverbrauch oder ein paar Features werden verändert, etwas, was den 0815-USer nur selten interessiert. Die geringfügig bessere Spieleleistung ist dann meistens irrelevant.
> Im krassen Gegensatz dazu steht die Veränderung im Grafikkartensektor, hier nimmt die Leistung rapide zu. Daher denke ich, dass es bezüglich diesem Aspekt eher sinnvoll wäre, die GRafikkarte häufiger zu wechseln.


Auch da zählt das halt das wenn nur begrenzt Geld da ist auch das System irgendwo begrenzt werden muß.
Und dann sollte es für den Moment eben halbwegs ausgeglichen sein.


Professor Theorie schrieb:


> Auch sollte ein Vermerk eingeführt werden, dass die AMD und besonders die FX-CPUs gerade in den höheren Preisbereichen deutlich weniger leisten als die Intel-Pendants und zugleich die Anwendungen, in denen die FX auftrumpfen, stark parrallelisiert sein müssen.


Noch deutlicher kann ich die Spoiler nicht kennzeichnen.


Professor Theorie schrieb:


> Dem 1100-Euro-Paket könnten des weiteren mMn ein paar zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter und der Verzicht auf 16 GB Ram guttun.


Jedes System profitiert von zusätlichen Gehäuselüftern.
Allerdings war ich davon ausgegangen das im Enermax zwei verbaut sind,da hab ich mich wohl verlesen, ich werd mir da was überlegen.

Aber warum sollte der Verzicht auf 16GB Vorteile haben?
Natürlich, unbedingt braucht man sie nicht.
Aber gerade bei den aktuellen Preisen kanns auf keinen Fall schaden.
Erst recht nicht wenn der oben von dir propagierte lange Plattformeinsatz angestrebt wird.


----------



## schreck (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@all und im speziellen @schnitzel.
Zunächst mal saubere Arbeit die ihr alle hier abliefert.
Im grossen und ganzen halte ich mich an die 900€ Konfiguration Intel. 
Ich wollt nicht nen Extra Thread aufmachen, deshalb stelle ich meine Fragen gleich hier falls nichts dagegen spricht.
Was haltet ihr von diesem Gehäuse hier?:

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss/blau - Hardware,

Ich wills halt net im Einheits Schwarz haben.
Oder habt ihr noch Tipps für ich sagmal, "schicke" Gehäuse?

Welcher CPU-Kühler passt in das BitFenix rein?
Danke im vorraus
Schreck


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das Shinobi ist ein gutes Gehäuse  Du solltest aber noch einen 2. Lüfter vorne einbauen, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm.

Ins Shinobi passen Kühler wie der EKL Brocken, Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev. A oder EKL K2 rein.

Alternativ gäbe es noch z.B.: Produktvergleich


----------



## schreck (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@softy
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Werde deinen Rat befolgen.
Hab grade deine Alternative angeschaut.
Jetzt hab ich wieder die Qual der Wahl.


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich würde trotzdem einen Thread aufmachen. Denn der i5-3470 ist so gut wie nicht übertaktbar, da bräuchtest Du gar keinen so dicken Kühler.

HDD würde ich die Seagate 7200.*14* nehmen, usw.


----------



## Master451 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ist inzwischen eigentlich ein Ivy-Bridge-Pentium für das Office- bzw. Budget-System nicht den Sandy-Bridge-basierten vorzuziehen? Lt. neuer PCGH (3/13) hat z.B. der Pentium G2120 ne etwas bessere Performance, preislich ist er inzwischen auch bei 70€ (wie der G870);
beim Office-System weiß ichs nicht genau, ob da der G2020 besser wäre (2€ billiger als der G860 bei 100 MHz weniger Takt), ist die Ivy-Bridge-HD Grafik in den Pentiums trotz 200 MHz weniger Grundtakt und 50 MHz geringerem Maximaltakt schneller als die im G860?
Beim Office-PC ist das Mainboard für Intel nicht mehr wirklich verfügbar, da kann man ja sowas nehmen...
(ASRock B75M R2.0, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke für den Hinweis, ich werd mir das mal anschauen.

Edit:
Done


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Als durchaus empfehlenswerte Alternative könnte man anstatt der HD7950/GTX660ti die (Sapphire) HD7870 xt boost erwähnen.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich hab's mal eingefügt, allerdings mit einem Hinweis auf den im Vergleich enormen Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Fafafin (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Für die 1100,-Konfiguration sollte man auf jeden Fall einen i5-3570K zumindest erwähnen, denn er ist bei dem Budget die bessere Wahl; außerdem wäre für FX-8350 und i5-3570K ein potenter Kühler empfehlenswert.


----------



## Schnitzel (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Was bringt ein 3570K für jemanden der nicht extrem übertaktet?
Und die die es machen schauen bestimmt nicht hier rein.
Außerdem bekommst du auch den 3470 an die 4Ghz-Grenze, das sollte für den "Wald und Wiesen Übertakter" ausreichen,
 wesentlich mehr ist auch mit einem K-Modell auf Dauer sowieso kaum möglich.
Kühler sind schon seit Ewigkeiten weiter unten aufgeführt, was zugegebenermaßen noch fehlt sind ein paar Highendvarianten.


----------



## Fafafin (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Was bringt ein 3570K für jemanden der nicht extrem übertaktet?
> Und die die es machen schauen bestimmt nicht hier rein.
> Außerdem bekommst du auch den 3470 an die 4Ghz-Grenze, das sollte für den "Wald und Wiesen Übertakter" ausreichen,
> wesentlich mehr ist auch mit einem K-Modell auf Dauer sowieso kaum möglich.


Eine Erwähnung, dass für 35€ Mehrpreis gut übertaktbare CPU einsetzbar ist, halte ich für ein über 1.000€-System dennoch für angebracht. 
Den 3470 kriegt man auf einem Z77 ohne BCLK-Erhöhung nur auf 3,8; wer mehr will, erhöht nicht den BCLK, sondern kauft sich eine K-CPU.



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Kühler  sind schon seit Ewigkeiten weiter unten aufgeführt, was  zugegebenermaßen noch fehlt sind ein paar Highendvarianten.


Genau das meinte ich. In einem Rechner, der mehrere Stunden von einer 7970 aufgeheizt wird, ist ein potenter Kühler ein Muss; insbesondere beim Vishera.
Daher sollten der Brocken, der kleine Macho 120, der True Spirit 140, der Mugen 3 Rev.B und der große Macho ergänzt werden.

Ich will hier nicht meckern oder so, es soll Kritik (auf hohem Level) sein, um diesen Thread zu unterstützen.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

So....
Ich hab die Standard-CPU in den größeren Intel-Systemen gewechselt, darüber hinaus habe ich einen Hinweis auf K-CPU's im Spoiler angebracht.
Bei den (Luft)kühlern führt ein Einsatz von mehr Barvermögen imo ausschließlich zu mehr Ebbe im Portmonee, aber kaum zu einer kühleren CPU.
 Wobei ich mich hier nicht um ein oder zwei °C streiten möchte.
An Wasserkühlungen möchte ich in diesem Thread eigentlich nicht ran, aber erst da schlägt sich der Aufwand finanzieller Mittel wirklich auch in (spürbar) besserer Kühlleistung nieder.


----------



## GarrettThief (1. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> So....
> Ich hab die Standard-CPU in den größeren Intel-Systemen gewechselt, darüber hinaus habe ich einen Hinweis auf K-CPU's im Spoiler angebracht.


 
An der Stelle würde ich dann aber auch nochmal auf die CPU-Kühler verweisen. Wenn man sich eh ein System mit Aussicht aufs übertackten holt, dann kann man den Boxed-Kühler direkt vergessen und sich einen später eventuell aufwändigen Austausch des Kühlers von vorne hinein sparen. Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass hier auch einige herum geistern, die den Aufbau des PCs zum ersten mal machen und das sicher nicht nur wegen eines Kühlers noch mal machen wollen


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2013)

Hab ich.........direkt am Anfang


----------



## GarrettThief (3. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Tja, dann bin ich wohl blind


----------



## Schnitzel (3. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Punkt 3


----------



## GarrettThief (3. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ach das naja...ich würde trotzdem zu der sinnvollen erweitern im Spoiler noch einmal in einem Satz dazu schreiben, dass ein zusätzlicher Kühler bei der K-Cpu sehr zu empfehlen ist. Denn ohne noch 20-30€ in nen Kühler zu investieren ist es kaum eine sinnvolle Erweiterung. Das kommt nirgends raus. Weiter unten schreibst du schließlich auch, dass ein Boxed-Kühler voll ausreicht. Stimmt normal ja auch, aber mit einem Satz auf die veränderten Bedingungen beim übertakten wird nicht eingegangen. (wobei das auch wirklich wichtig nur für die K-Cpus wäre)

Ist sicher auch ne Kleinigkeit die ich anmerken und ich will mich auch nicht beschweren , aber ich glaube das wäre eine Hilfe für Anfänger


----------



## okeanos7 (3. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

also die 30€ sollte man auf jeden fall investieren, sonst ist die k cpu ja umsonst


----------



## Spider-Man (12. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wäre es nicht besser das Asrock 970 Extreme 3 durch das 970 Extreme 4 zu ersetzen, um besser die bei manchen Gehäusen vorhandenen Front- USB 3.0 verwenden zu können? Bin nämlich gerade am überlegen mir eins der Boards zu bestellen. Das 4 hat noch zwei zusätzliche Ports auf der Platine, sonst sind die beiden fast gleich, oder?


----------



## Black_Hammer777 (28. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo ich habe mir bei Vobis ein PC System zusammenstellen lassen mit folgenden Komponenten 

AMD AM3 Athlon II X4 640, 3,0 GHz, Propus

8 GB Kit DDR3-RAM, 1333 MHz, PC3-10666, Kingston Hyper X blu 2 x 4 GB,

DVW Samsung SATA black SH-224BB 24x24x/DL

MB MSI 970A-G46 (970,AM3+,ATX,DDR3,AMD,

Netzteil Be Quiet! 600W System Power 7 80+ Silb

Geh Antec Gamer Three Hundred Two Midi Tower

Gigabyte GV-N65TOC-2GI, GeForce GTX650 Ti, 2 GB DDR5, PCIe 3.0 x16,

WD 8.9cm (3.5") 1TB SATA3 WD10EZRX

Kühler Be Quiet Shadow Rock Pro SR1

Windows 7  Professional 64 Bit 

und wollte fragen wie Leistungsfähig der Rechner ist ?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

1. Was willst du denn machen?
2. Was für ein Budget hast du?

Außerdem wäre es sinnvoller wenn du einen eigenen Thread für dich aufmachen würdest.
Also einfach in das Unterform hier gehen und links oben auf "Neues Thema" klicken.


----------



## Softy (28. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das ist keine gelungene Zusammenstellung 

Hast Du den Rechner schon? Ansonsten würde ich Dir empfehlen einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, am besten mit folgenden Informationen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Black_Hammer777 (28. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

will hauptsächlich zocken damit


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. März 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Dann ist davon umso mehr abzuraten.


----------



## GOD-ZillA (4. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich schaue hier immer wieder gerne von Zeit zu Zeit vorbei, um auch so zu gucken, was sich in Segmenten tut, die mich vielleicht gerade nicht interessieren.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich möchte mich hiermit mal pauschal für die PN's und die positiven Antworten, aber auch für die kritischeren Stimmen und die Anregungen hier im Thread bedanken.
Mir fehlt momentan einfach die Zeit das einzeln abzuarbeiten.
Zur Sache:
Ich werde das Ganze im Laufe des Monats mal wieder komplett überarbeiten.
Sehr viel hat sich zwar nicht getan, aber die Titan und die Nischenkarten HD7790 und 650Ti Boost werden dann Beachtung finden.
Und die Preise werden dann mal wieder angepasst.


----------



## seltsam (19. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Was haltet ihr von folgender zusammenstellung.
Meine mutter möchte sich nach langem gut zureden nach 13 Jahren wieder einen neuen PC kaufen  Jetzt hat sie ein angebot für 409 euro sich machen lassen bei einem Fachhändler hier in der nähe.Mit vor ort service ohne betriebssystem,das bekommt sie von mir.
Da ich im moment nicht auf dem laufenden bin und amd seit über 5 Jahren nicht mehr in meinen PC's war....bräuchte ich doch mal eine andere meinung.
AMD A6 X2 5400K Box FM2 (3,600GHz)                    
MSI FM2-A55M-P33  Mainboard 
Kingston 4GB/1600 KVR16N11/4 Ram 
GeForce GT620 2GB SDDR3,64bit,HDMI,DVI,CUDA Grafik 
Be Quiet Pure Power L7-430W Netzteil 
Thermaltake V3 Black Edition Gehäuse 
LG GH24NS95 bulk black Sata DVD-Brenner 
Seagate ST500DL001 500GB Festplatte 

Würdet ihr das so für den preis kaufen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die Gefo GT620 ist sinnfrei. 



> Würdet ihr das so für den preis kaufen?


Auf keinen Fall! Lass bloß die Finger davon!
Mal zum Vergleich: http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-315926


----------



## seltsam (19. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Die Gefo GT620 ist sinnfrei.


 Warum ,wieso ?  Wegen dem Ram?
Weil der Prozessor sagt mir auch mal garnichts zum Beispiel.

Sie nutzt ihn ja auch hauptsächlich nur für internet und youtube und sowas.Ihr jetziger stellt sich immer wieder auf automatisch auf 2003 zurück und kann youtube videos nicht mehr ohne ruckeln wiedergeben.
Wegen dem netzteil habe ich vermutet das es zu groß dafür ist,aber der händler bekommt keine kleineren ran.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wir machen mal via PN weiter.


----------



## jack_barnes (27. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo, ich habe zwei Fragen zur Zusammenstellung 900€. 

1. Die Grafikkarte Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5 fordert 550Watt, das Netzteil bietet jedoch nur 480Watt. Wie paßt das zusammen?
2. Wäre die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5 nicht besser?


----------



## Softy (27. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

1. Das mit dem 550 Watt Netzteil steht da nur, damit auch hochgelabelte Schrott-Netzteile mit der Zusammenstellung klar kommen. Der Rechner wird unter Last ~250 Watt ziehen, daher reicht das Straight E9 CM 480W völlig aus.

2. Einen Unterschied merkt man nur in Benchmarks, daher würde ich die werksseitig übertaktete GTX 670 nur nehmen, wenn der Aufpreis relativ gering ist.


----------



## matsla (27. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo,

ich habe mich in den letzten Wochen an der Zusammenstellung eines Gamer PC‘s versucht und mich im Vorfeld mit der Materie beschäftigt. Ich beabsichtige auch neue Titel wie Crysis 3 mit einem Höchstmaß an Grafik, zu einem für mich akzeptablen Preis, zu spielen.

Ich bin nun bei dieser Konfiguration gelandet und möchte mich vergewissern, dass es sich hierbei nicht unbeabsichtigt um eine thermonukleare Bombe handelt.

Corsair Carbide 200R, Gehäuse
Netzteil BeQuiet Pure Power L7 530W
Mainboard, Asrock Z77 Pro3
CPU, Core™ i7-3770K
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A, CPU-Kühler
Grafikkarte Geforce GTX 680 AMP! DS Edition
Arbeitsspeicher G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Festplatte Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
SSD Samsung 840 series 2,5" 120 GB
DVD-Brenner LG GH-24NS
Windows 7 Home Premium

Ich lande bei ca. 1360€

Weiterhin wäge ich gerade ab, diese Konfiguration von alternate.de zusammenschrauben zu lassen, da ich mit hochwertigen Komponenten noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.

Gehe ich zudem recht in der Annahme, dass vergleichbare Systea Systeme wie dieses hier Systea Gamer Intel/GTX680 W7HP64, PC-System lediglich die günstigsten Varianten beinhaltet?


----------



## Razier (28. April 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Mach dazu einen Thread auf!


----------



## wassermann1968 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

HALLO!

Hab erst später gesehen das es sogar gute Empfehlungen für einzelne elemente,von den Anwendern gibt!!
Wenn man ein Greenhorn beim PC ist,und wie ich nur ca 400€ für einen neuen ausgeben will,ist jede hilfestellung dazu von nutzen!!
Der neue sollte ja auch einige jahre seinen dienst tun,und Ausbaufähig sein,das sich am pc markt derart viel tut,das er ein jahr später schon wieder fast zum alten eisen gehört damit muss man leben!!

Also wenn wer tipps für mich hat, nur zu habe ja noch nichts gekauft derzeit!!


----------



## Rollora (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nach wie vor super Einkaufsführer, den ich jedem immer weiterempfehle.
Nach dem Haswell-Release würde ich mich persönlich über ein Update freuen!


----------



## TerrorMango (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Kommt zu Haswell eigentlich ein Update?

Den 900€er oder 1100€er mit ner GTX 770 und i5 4570 oder 4670k?


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ist in Arbeit


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ist wieder Online, wer Fehler findet bitte per PN melden.


----------



## Donraphael (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mich eigens hier in diesem Forum angmeldet, um dir meinen Dank auszusprechen. 
Vor einiger Zeit stoß ich nach längerer Recherche diesen Forenbeitrag und fand deinen Guide einfach super!
Ich guckte jeden Tag immer mal wieder rein, um dein Update nicht zu verpassen.

4 Jahre habe ich auf die Gelegenheit gewartet mir einen neuen PC kaufen zu können. Mein jetziger ist Baujahr 2009 von dem Aldi Discounter, weil ich damals gute Erfahrung mit dem 1 Ghz Pentium III Rechner von dem Discounter gemacht hatte, wollte ich es noch einmal mit einem Komplettsystem versuchen. Aber unmittelbar nach kurzer Spielzeit in Fallout 3 merkte ich sofort, dass die Grafikkarte zu wenig Leistung hatte - es war schließlich auch noch eine ohne Stromanschluss. Naja, ich bestellte mir eine 3850 und musste während des Einbaus schmerzhaft erfahren, dass die Grafikkarte zu groß war. So landete ich schließlich bei der HD 4770, die natürlich wiederrum ein neues Netzteil benötigte, weil das Medion-Gerät keinen Stromstecker hatte. Desweiteren ist mittlerweile die Power LED erloschen, welche durch Lötarbeiten erneuert werden müsste, davon habe ich aber bisher lieber die Finger gelassen, weil das Powerschalterkabel ebenfalls mit diesem verbunden ist. 

Ich fasste den Entschluss - den nächsten PC baust du dir selber zusammen.

Deine 700er Konfiguration diente mir als Vorlage für folgende Anschaffungsobjekte:

https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-332966

Ich hoffe damit bekomme ich ein stabiles und vor allem langlebiges System in Zusammenarbeit mit dem dazu erworbenen Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit SP1.


Ich wünsche einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das ehrt mich.
Deine Liste ist aber nicht einsehbar, du musst die auf Geizhals erst frei geben
Wenn ich da mal drüber schauen soll schreib mir ne PN, dann brauchen wir das nicht hier platt treten.


----------



## Blaight (5. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hey Schnitzel, wie war der Urlaub? Alles entspannt? Was meinst, updatest Du in absehbarer Zeit den Thread nochmal? lg, B.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Urlaub war Super aber wie immer zu kurz.
Updates wird es sicherlich wieder geben, nur wüsste ich momentan außer im Detail nicht was ich groß ändern sollte.
Am ehesten müsste ich mir wohl mal die Office-Systeme anschauen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hier mal meine update-vorschläge: 

office amd: man könnte der a4 5300 durch den neueren a4 4000 ersetzen und das system power s7 gegen ein l8 tauschen

budget: man könnte den ollen deneb samt dem uralt brett gegen diese kombo tauschen: AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (AD750KWOHJBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland & ASRock FM2A85X Extreme4, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGP00-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sowie die grafikkarte gegen eine deutlich flottere hd 7850 tauschen: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-07-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

500€: man könnte den 4350 gegen den fx 6300 tauschen, der ist schneller und günstiger. auch das mainboard mit dem sehr alten 760G pch könnte getauscht werden: ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGNW0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

600€: auch hier könnte man bei amd den fx 6300 nehmen, da der 6350 den aufpreis nicht wert ist

750€: hier könnte man den fx 8320 einbringen, da der fx 8350 den aufpreis ebenfalls nicht wert ist. bei der gpu wäre dann die 2€ teurere msi gtx 770 gaming empfehlenswerter, da leiser

900€: bei amd wäre der fx 8320 die bessere wahl, da günstiger. man könnte dann auch die ssd weglassen und erstmal ein besseres case (factal midi r2) und besseres netzteil (e9 450/480 watt) nehmen. dazu auch wieder die msi gaming

1100€: bei amd wieder der fx 8320. und ansonsten könnte man die ssd und hdd ne nummer kleiner reinnehmen, dafür besseres case und netzteil (r2 und e9)

max: hier könnte man auch diese gtx 780 nehmen: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dazu besseres netzteil und case (r2 und e9)

vielleicht kann man davon ja was einfliessen lassen


----------



## grenn-CB (8. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Mein Vorschlag wäre es das man auch bei der 900, 1000€ und 1100€ Zusammenstellung auf eine non-K CPU + H87 setzt und für Übertakter eine extra Zusammenstellung macht, denn die meisten die diese FAQ als Hilfe brauchen werden wohl auch nicht übertakten wollen oder wissen nicht mal was das ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich werde beides mal in ruhe anschauen.
Allerdings ist zB. der 965BE im Vergleich zum 750K auf Spiele bezogen immer noch die schnellere CPU, da fällt es dann auch nicht ins Gewicht das es die "ältere" CPU ist.

Und auch die Intel-K's kosten mit 15€ Aufpreis "nur" wenig mehr als ihre Non-K Kollegen.

Aber wie Gesagt, ich schau mir das die Woche mal genauer an.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel
Es muss ja auch nicht der Core i5 4670, der Core i5 4570 reicht völlig aus, zudem spart man ja auch nochmal am Mainboard.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. September 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Mir fällt gerade ein.....


> 16Gb Ram sind auch hier eine Überlegung wert.
> *Wer mit Übertakten nichts am Hut hat kann gegen 50€ Ersparnis auf die Kombi vom 750€ System wechseln.*
> Und ür diejenigen denen die Leistung der GTX 770 nicht reicht gibt es noch die GTX780 und die Titan.
> Hier gebe ich jedoch zu bedenken das, wenn überhaupt, der Vorteil dieser Karten erst jenseits von von FullHD bei gleichzeitig
> ...


Steht im Spoiler, schon von Anfang an.


----------



## nobbi77 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Eine Meinung zu den AMD-Systemen:
Die FX und APU`s mögen schnelles Ram ab DDR3 1866.

Eine günstige Kombi für den AM3+ wären zum Beispiel FX 8320, DDR3-2400 Ram und das Asrock 990FX Extreme 3. ca. 300€ und gute Leistung.
Die von dir angegebenen DDr3 1333 und DDR3 1600 bremsen aus. Und sind irgendwie bei den aktuellen Rampreisen eigentlich keine Alternative.

Für APU`s gibt es jetzt den FM2+, das GIGABYTE GA-F2A88XM-D3H kostet etwas über 50,-€, unterstützt ebenfalls DDR3 2400 und ist Kaveri-tauglich
Eine gute Kombi: A10-5800 100,-€, Board 50,-€ und DDR3-2400 Ram 8GB 68,-€ 220,-€ Gesamt.

Ansonsten ist dein Thread echt Klasse!


----------



## Teddybaer123 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wirklich cool gemacht und hast auf jeden Fall mein Respekt, dass du dir die Zeit nimmst. ^^

Aber vielleicht mal ein wenig updaten?  

Habe hier einen Vorschlag für ein Office System basierend auf Haswell.  Ist sogar günstiger. ^^

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Verbrannter (20. November 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wann wird die Auflistung voraussichtlich wieder da sein? Wollte mir da was abschauen weil ich grad wieder jemand einen Rechner zusammenbaue.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Mache hier im Unterforum einfach mal einen Thread auf, denn die Zusammenstellung hier war sowieso schon sehr veraltet.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. November 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Waren sie das...... ?
Ende dieser, Anfang nächster Woche gehts weiter.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Eigentlich schon, denn es gab ja viele und auch heftige Preissenkungen bei den Grafikkarten.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. November 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ok, das kann stimmen.
Aber das ist ja der Grund warum ich sie zur Überarbeitung jetzt erst mal ganz raus genommen hab.


----------



## Blaight (21. November 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich bin gespannt was kommt


----------



## Blaight (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

 Schnitzel, was meinst, schaffst es heute oder brauchst noch ein paar Tage?


----------



## Schnitzel (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich bin in den letzten Zügen.


----------



## Blaight (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Jo, habe davon profitiert, super, wie seit Jahren!


----------



## Sarlo (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wieder mal spitzen Arbeit von dir, jedoch habe ich einen Fehler entdeckt: Beim 500€ Amd Setup steht, dass es für ein Upgrade auf den 6350 reicht, jedoch ist auf Geizhals nach wie vor der 4350. 

mfg


----------



## GarrettThief (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wirklich klasse Schnitzel! Das Topic ist seit langer Zeit mein absoluter Favorit, wenn ich jemandem Hilfe zur Konfiguration geben soll. Meist reicht ein Verweis hier hin um vielen Personen zu helfen  

Nenne mich pinglich, aber ein paar kleine Rechtschreibe-Fehler sind mir, glaube ich, aufgefallen. Ich würde vermutlich selber noch viel mehr Fehler machen, aber weitere Augen sehen manchmal mehr!

Zitat aus deinem Geizhals "How-to"

"
Jetzt dauert es ein Weilchen,den*n* im Hintergrund rattert Geizhals und versucht euren Rechner auf ein oder zwei Shops zu verteilen.
Im Idealfall bekommt ihr jetzt jeweils drei Zusammenstellungen.
Allerdings klappt das zumindest für einen Shop oft nicht,*(Leerzeichen)*manchmal auch garnicht.
Jetzt habt ihr zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder ihr tauscht verschiedene Sachen aus*,* was meistens ohne höhere Kosten funktioniert*, *oder ihr wählt aus das alles auf drei Shops *v*erteilt wird.
Das lohnt sich in der Regel aber nur wenn eine Komponente in einem Shop wirklich *e*xtrem *g*ünstig zu haben ist.

"


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo und "Danke" an dich Schnitzel  für die immer lesenswerte Kaufberatung, die ich auch immer wieder nutze und auf sie verweise.

2 ergänzende Vorschläge an Dich möchte ich noch anführen:

Bei den "Sinnvollen Erweiterungen" evtl. noch die  - Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DX001) ab €70,79 -
hinzunehmen als Alternative f. Leute, die einen 500-600€-PC planen und das Geld für eine 120/128 GB SSD zusammen mit einer 1 TB HDD nicht haben 
und trotzdem gerne mehr Lade- und Bootperformance hätten, als nur mit einer Standard-HDD.

Bei den bis 50€ Gehäusen schlage ich das folgende Case vor:
Cooler Master N400 mit Sichtfenster (NSE-400-KWN1) ab €46,13

Es bietet f. den Preis viel, da 2 Lüfter mitenthalten sind: Front 120mm LED (weiß, abschaltbar), 120er Standard im Heck, 2x USB 3.0 Front,
ein brauchbares Kabelmanagement, GraKa Länge bis 320mm, CPU Towerkühler bis 164mm, Sichtfenster, herausnehmb. Staubfilter, 
gute Verarbeitung, keine scharfen Kanten, 240er WaKü-Radiator im Dach einbaubar, so das er nicht mit Mainboard in Konflikt kommt, ...

Siehe da - Bilder u. Beschreibung bei Caseking 

Wir haben das Case bei einem Bekannten "vollgebaut" und da die Kühlung noch etwas aufgerüstet, da er einen i5-4670K (+ Xigmatek Achilles C 
aus d. Vor-System übern.) im OC laufen hat. 
Es kam ein 140mm Lüfter als Ersatz d. 120mm LED in die Front und den ausgebauten 120er LED haben wir ausblasend unters Dach gesetzt.
Der 120er Hecklüfter blieb unangetastet.

- Greetz -


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@ Sarlo
Danke für den Tip, kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen.
Im Thread bei den Einzelauflistungen steht der 6350 drin und so ist das auch beim Geizhals Warenkorb.
Oder hast du den alten Warenkorb angeklickt?
Die habe ich mit verlinkt damit man mal die Unterschiede und Fortschritte zu vorherigen System sehen kann

@ GarretThief
Ist ausgebessert.
Waren wirklich unnormal viele Fehler.

@NeverSeenBytes
Die Zwitter-HDD's werde ich mir mal anschauen.
Das Thema ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gerauscht.
Könnte man ja, sofern es in Budget passt, auch standardmäßig mit aufnehmen.

Bei den Gehäusen wäre ich eh mal dankbar wenn mir mal jemand aus der Praxis heraus ein paar Gehäuse empfehlen und dann auch ein paar Sätze dazu schreiben könnten, am besten per PN.
Mir fehlt bei dem Thema ein wenig der Background.
Wer sich also berufen fühlt .........
Eins als Grundgehäuse, wobei das Coolermaster ja schonmal sehr gut aussieht.
Und dann .... ich sag mal bis 70€, bis 100€ und dann nach oben offen.


----------



## Sarlo (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> @ Sarlo
> Danke für den Tip, kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen.
> Im Thread bei den Einzelauflistungen steht der 6350 drin und so ist das auch beim Geizhals Warenkorb.
> Oder hast du den alten Warenkorb angeklickt?
> Die habe ich mit verlinkt damit man mal die Unterschiede und Fortschritte zu vorherigen System sehen kann


 
Ah, erst jetzt gesehn


----------



## Cololand (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wird das dieses Jahr nochmal aktualisiert oder kann ich mir beruhigt den 750€ PC holen? Ich finde es echt klasse, dass ihr das so ausführlich und immer aktuell habt.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Cololand
 Willkommen im Forum,

 ich weiß zwar gerade nicht wie die 750€ Zusammenstellung aussieht aber du könntest ja mal hier im Unterforum einen eigenen Thread aufmachen wo du angibt was mit dem PC gemacht werden soll und auch mit dem Budget.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich werde mich dieses Jahr nochmal dran setzen, riesige Änderungen werden aber nicht kommen.
Evt steht ein Wechsel des Midi-Tower an und auch die Hybridplatten sehen interessant aus.
Herstellerkarten der R9 290/290X mit alternativen Kühldesigns werden auch erst für Januar erwartet, da wird sich also 
voraussichtlich vorerst nichts ändern.


----------



## Melphiz (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo Schnitzel,

schön, dass du diese Dinge aufbereitest und die Zeit und Arbeit reinsteckst aber ... wäre es nicht sinnvoll(er) einen CPU-Kühler mit zu integrieren statt ihn als alternativ aufzuführen? Für mich gehört der gerade ab 600€ einfach standardmäßig dazu und sollte dann auch im Budget dabei sein. Als Alternativangaben würde ich z.B. Gehäuselüfter sehen (gerade beim Xigmatek, die Dinger sind schon ordentlich laut >1000 RPM).

Nur als Anregung


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ein extra CPU Kühler halte ich da noch nicht für nötig, immerhin kann man den Intel Boxed Kühler auch noch gut regeln so das er im Idle nicht zu hören ist.


----------



## Melphiz (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Aber spätestens bei den oberen Budgetklassen sollte der in dem Budget aufgelistet werden, würde ich meinen


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja da würde ich auch einen reintun, bei meinen Zusammenstellungen habe ich einen ab der 1000€ Zusammenstellung drin.


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Würde es hier um individuelle Zusammenstellungen gehen würde ich euch recht geben.
Da kann man immer mal nachfragen wie wichtig die Lautstärke ist und dann nimmt man halt Kühler X oder eben nicht.
Ist ja sogar bei den meisten Systemen noch durchaus Luft ohne das Budget zu überschreiten.

Aber was bringt das hier?
Pack ich den einen dabei kommt der nächste und sagt nimm doch den, nehme ich einen 92er soll der 120er rein oder umgekehrt usw.
Die Diskussion ist ähnlich müßig wie bei den Gehäusen.
Ich kann es in so einem Thread nicht allen recht machen, dafür ist er auch nicht gedacht.
Er soll eigentlich nur einen Überblick geben was möglich ist wenn man Design oder Lautstärke größtenteils außen vor lässt.
Alles andere ist zu Individuell als das ich das hier bewältigen könnte.
Abgesehen davon stößt man zwangsläufig auf die Kühler, selbst wenn man das ganze nur überfliegt. 
Allerdings könnte sicher ein oder zwei Herausragende hinzufügen, da bin ich für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## Melphiz (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wer sagt was von recht machen. Du gibst hier die Hardware vor. Du sagst auch Grafikkarte XYZ, obwohl Type 1 leiser sein könnte und Type 2 mehr Power haben könnte, dann kannst du auch einen CPU-Kühler dazusetzen, der du denkst, dass er Sinn macht und es gibt keine Diskussionen.

So dachte ich mir das zumindest  aber muss ja nicht


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die Netzteile bei der 900, 1100 und MAX Konfigurtion würde ich ändern, denn das L8 600 Watt ist sinnlos - Für eine GPU zu viel und für 2 nicht zu gebrauchen, da Gruppenreguliert. Ein von diesen würde ich reinnehmen: Produktvergleich


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> *500€*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meine Verbesserungsvorschläge dazu​ *AMD:*​ Mainboard: http://geizhals.de/?cmp=940744&cmp=818975, die von Asus und MSI haben bei den 970er Board öfter Probleme mit den Spannungswandlern gehabt​ CPU: http://geizhals.de/amd-fx-6300-fd6300wmhkbox-a853168.html, der Aufpreis zum FX-6350 ist nicht gerechtfertigt.​ *Intel:*​ Mainboard: http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-b85m-d3h-a950973.html​ CPU: http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i3-4330-bx80646i34330-a993697.html​ *Rest:*​ RAM: http://geizhals.de/crucial-ballisti...g3d1609ds1s00-bls2c4g3d169ds3ceu-a723497.html​ Grafikkarte: Die GTX 660 kann man drin lassen aber folgende wäre eine gute Alternative http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-radeon-r9-270-windforce-2x-oc-gv-r927oc-2gd-a1031733.html​ HDD: Da sollte schon eine 1TB drin sein http://geizhals.de/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-1tb-st1000dm003-a686480.html​


----------



## Schnitzel (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Melphiz schrieb:


> Wer sagt was von recht machen. Du gibst hier die Hardware vor. Du sagst auch Grafikkarte XYZ, obwohl Type 1 leiser sein könnte und Type 2 mehr Power haben könnte, dann kannst du auch einen CPU-Kühler dazusetzen, der du denkst, dass er Sinn macht und es gibt keine Diskussionen.
> 
> So dachte ich mir das zumindest  aber muss ja nicht


 Ich würde es eher so lassen.
 Macht für mich eher Sinn als ihn einzeln dazu zu schreiben. 



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Die Netzteile bei der 900, 1100 und MAX Konfigurtion würde ich ändern, denn das L8 600 Watt ist sinnlos - Für eine GPU zu viel und für 2 nicht zu gebrauchen, da Gruppenreguliert. Ein von diesen würde ich reinnehmen: Produktvergleich


Da gebe ich dir prinzipiell recht, wobei beim 900er seit jeher ein 500er drin ist.
Die 600er in den beiden großen Systemen ist für 12€ Aufpreis eher als Investition in die Zukunft gedacht falls die nächste Generation der Grafikkarten mal wieder nach etwas mehr Energie verlangt.
Wäre ja nicht das erste mal.
Beim Budgetsystem verhält es sich zwei Leistungsklassen tiefer analog dazu.



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Meine Verbesserungsvorschläge dazu​ *AMD:*​ Mainboard: Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P, ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 (90-MIBJP0-G0EAY0MZ) | Geizhals Deutschland, die von Asus und MSI haben bei den 970er Board öfter Probleme mit den Spannungswandlern gehabt​ CPU: AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, der Aufpreis zum FX-6350 ist nicht gerechtfertigt.​ *Intel:*​ Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​ CPU: Intel Core i3-4330, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34330) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​ *Rest:*​ RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​ Grafikkarte: Die GTX 660 kann man drin lassen aber folgende wäre eine gute Alternative Gigabyte Radeon R9 270 WindForce 2X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R927OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​ HDD: Da sollte schon eine 1TB drin sein Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​


 
Das mit den Boards schaue ich mir an....links?

Zum Thema 6350...du bekommst für 12% mehr Geld 12% (zumindest pi mal Daumen) mehr Takt der sich so, vor allem in den min. fps, auch in den Benchmarks wieder findet.

Die 270x ist aufgeführt, so wie bei jedem System wenn es eine Alternative des anderen Hersteller gibt.
Um mir Fanboygeschwafel vom Leib zu halten wechseln sich Nvidia und AMD  sich von System zu System eigentlich immer ab sofern es Karten im gleichen Leistungbereich gibt. 

Ram schaue ich mir an, die Gskills scheinen ziemlich teuer geworden zu sein.

Und was Platte und Intel CPU berifft....schneller und größer ist immer besser, but somewhere has to pay the bill.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Februar 2014)

Der FX-6350 mag zwar besser sein allerdings könnte man den FX-6300 ohne weiteres auf FX-6350 Niveau übertakten.

Die Probleme zu den Asrock 970 Pro 3 http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin...h-die-8320-8350-CPU-aus-dem-Support-!/?page=1, bei einigen gibt ea sogar Probleme mit dem FX-6300.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. März 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Beim 500er PC wäre die hier geeigneter. Es gibt noch welche für 4€ weniger, wenn es nicht passt.MSI R9 270 Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V305-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Beim 900er lieber den i5 4570 und das technisch bessere E9 in einer (ins Budget) passenden Ausführung.


----------



## grenn-CB (1. März 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@tsd560Ti
 Eigentlich ist bei dem Budget eine 240GB SSD, ein Xeon E3-1230v3 und ein E9 400W möglich wenn man denn die GTX 770 nimmt die Full HD zu empfehlen ist eine R9 290 würde ich erst bei höheren Auflösungen nehmen.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. März 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Eine GTX660 und eine 270 sind Quasi ebenbürtig.
Aus schon oben genannten Gründen bleibt die Nvidia drin und die 270 als Alternative im Text erwähnt.
Ich werde das aber mal explizit auf die MSI beziehen, scheint in der Summe der Eigenschaften wirklich die beste der 270er zu sein
Was die NT's betrifft, wie definierst du "technisch besser"?
 Mit den überspitzt formuliert drei Watt die du, wenn überhaupt, durch die Gold -Zertifizierung sparst bekommst du die Mehrkosten nie im Leben wieder rein.
Und ansonsten ist das L8 ein sehr gutes, leises, Nebengeräuschfreies und ein an der Obergrenze der Bronze Zertifizierung arbeitendes NT.
Aber wenn du noch ein Hammer Argument hast, gerne.

@Grenn
Kannst du das nochmal mit Satzzeichen schreiben?
Das was ich hier mache kann immer nur eine Möglichkeit unter vielen sein.
Natürlich kann man das Geld auch ganz anders Verteilen.
Ich sehe das hier aber, gemäß des Forum in dem wir uns aufhalten, primär unter der Anforderung eines Spiele PC.
Und da zählen mit gewissen Einschränkungen halt erst mal fps vor allem anderen.


----------



## tsd560ti (1. März 2014)

Kann man so sagen: 
Das E9 bietet mehr Watt auf der 12Volt Leitung, weshalb ein kleineres Netzteil reicht. Zudem bietet die 450Watt Variante 4 anstatt 2 Rails, die zudem besser aufgeteilt sind. Die 15 Watt sind erbsenzählerei, das stimmt. Hinzu kommt jedoch die noch geringere Geräuschkulisse. Als letztes Argument kommen 5Jahre Garantie mit einem Jahr Austausch vor Ort. Ich bin mit meinem L8 ja auch zufrieden, aber das E9 ist in allen Gesichtspunkten besser.
Nur Vorteile für den gleichen Preis (E9 450Watt) sind ein Hammerargument.
Im Index unterliegt die 660 der 270. Dazu gibt es noch Mantle, bessere übertaktbarkeit und 2Gb (nutzbaren) Vram. In Ausgabe 10/12 (meiner ersten) wird auf S. 32 gezeigt, dass sie sich die 660(ti) wie eine 1,5Gb Karte verhält.


----------



## Schnitzel (2. März 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die Mehrleistung ist eher nebensächlich da selbst die 360W vom Pure für einen aktuellen Rechner der gehobenen Mittelklasse ausreichen und die 382 des Straight keinen entscheidenden Vorteil bringen.
 Bei den 500ern haben beide 456W auf der 12V Leitung, das reicht dann auch für Single Highend.
Bei den 600er hat das Straight wieder einen kaum relevanten Vorsprung von 36W (540 zu 576). Beides ist selbst bei aggressiver Übertaktung mehr als genug für eine aber zu wenig für zwei Karten. 
Den Vorteil von einem Single zu einem Dualrail kann ich nachvollziehen, was ein 4 bzw 500W Netzteil mit 3 bzw 4Rails anstellen soll erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht.

Über die Lautstärke hab ich keine vergleichenden Tests gefunden, die Einzeltests bescheinigen aber beiden ein sehr niedriges Betriebsgeräusch.
Sowohl elektronisch als auch Kühlungstechnisch.
Was letztendlich als wirklich zählbares Argument bleibt, abseits von jedem "will haben" Gefühl, sind die fünf Jahre Garantie.
Und dafür lohnt es sich gegenüber einer immerhin dreijährigen Garantie meiner Meinung nach nicht zB. eine Grafikkartenklasse tiefer zu rutschen.

Mit der 270, das habe ich mir nochmal angeschaut.
Mantle mal außen vor gelassen (Ich bin überzeugt das Nvidia in kürzester Zeit reagieren wird, sei es mit Preissenkungen oder einem eigenen Stück Software)
 hat sich das Gesamtrating bei mittlerweile gleichem Preis etwas zur AMD Karte gedreht, erst recht wenn man Projekt cars raus nimmt.

Ich werde das zusammen mit den anderen Sachen im Laufe der Woche einpflegen.


----------



## CreamCube (4. März 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Guten Tag Schnitzel,

es wird ja immer ein sehr günstiges Mobo verwendet und keine extra Soundkarte. 

Ist der onboard Sound ausreichend? Ich habe das Gigybyte Sniper z87 für ca. 140 € gesehen. Da soll die Soundkarte eine der besseren onboard Lösungen sein.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort

Gruß

CC


----------



## Rosigatton (4. März 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn Du wirklich guten Sound willst, brauchst Du definitiv eine extra Soundkarte, da kommt kein Onboard-Sound ran.

Bei Platzmangel tut es auch eine sehr gute externe, wie z.B. die ASUS Xonar U7, USB
Oder für den professionellen Bereich halt bei Thomann schauen : Audiointerfaces

Eine extra Soundkarte lohnt sich aber nur, wenn Du wirklich sehr hochwertige Boxen/Kopfhörer dein Eigen nennst.

Für ein Logitröt 5.1 oder 2.1 "System"  ist eine Soka sinnfrei, rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## Schnitzel (4. März 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wie Rosigatton schon sagt, mit einfacher Soundhardware reicht onboard alle Tage.
Ich habe lange Zeit eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Music im Rechner gehabt,
 für mich persönlich reicht nach dieser Erfahrung Onbord voll und ganz.


----------



## CL4P-TP (12. März 2014)

Bei meinen Superlux merkt man schon einen ordentlichen Unterschied


----------



## RyzA (8. April 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Auch ein ganz guter Thread!


----------



## Yan04 (10. April 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Erstmal super Thread 

Darf man Fragen wieso bei der Office Intel Konfig zwei Netzteile sind?


----------



## Rosigatton (10. April 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wahlweise halt.

Das L8 300 Watt ist etwas besser als das SP7 300 Watt.


----------



## GarrettThief (10. April 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Yan04 schrieb:


> Erstmal super Thread
> 
> Darf man Fragen wieso bei der Office Intel Konfig zwei Netzteile sind?


 
Zwei mal Netzteil = doppelte Power


----------



## Schnitzel (11. April 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja,        ............, Ja......... 
Ein Office Rechner wird in der Regel mit so komplexen Aufgaben bereit das ich das NT redundant ausgelegt habe. B-
Wird gefixt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. April 2014)

Bei 750€ als Netzteil SP7/E9 450W und ein 4670 lohnt dich nicht lieber 4570 bzw. Xeon


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> *500€*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Zusammenstellung würde ich ja ein rundum neues komplettes Update empfehlen, die ist nämlich schon so hoffnungslos überaltet aus meiner Sicht.

 Würde es ja so machen
 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X² Boost Clock, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H270XQMS2G2M)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Sharkoon VS3-V grün
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)
 Das gibt es derzeit für 492,40€ bei Mindfactory

 Bei der AMD Empfehlung würde ich ja folgendes empfehlen
 CPU: AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
 Mainboard: Eins von diesen beiden Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P, ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0 (90-MIBJP0-G0EAY0MZ) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Mai 2014)

Bin eh gerade dran. Ich denke mal Montag gibt's ne Überarbeitung.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das ist gut zu hören, denn auch die Office PC und auch die 400€ Zusammenstellung ist schon völlig veraltet.


----------



## Maqama (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich möchte hier ganz gerne mal was in Sachen Netzteile anmerken.

Ein L8 mit 500W sind in einem 750€ PC schon grenzwertig.

Aber dann auch bei einem 900€ PC immer noch ein L8 zu verbauen halte ich für unklug.
Wirklich spätestens ab 900€, besser ab 750€ würde ich auf die E9 Serie setzen.

Beim 1100€ Pc wird dann doch lächerlich, ein 600W L8???
Gruppenregulierte Netzteil nie über 500W.
Zudem braucht der Rechner auch keine 600W.
Wenn ich sowas in einen Thread empfehlen würde, würden die Netzteil Gurus aber an die Decke gehen 

Meine Vorschläge:

750€ PC:  Bequiet E9 450W
900€ PC:  Bequiet E9 480W CM
1100 PC:   Bequiet E9 480W CM oder Bequiet P10 550W
MAX:       In jedem Fall ein Bequiet P10 550W bei SLI oder Crossfire die ensprechend stärkere Version (650W, 750W ect.)


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Maqama
Sehe ich grundsätzlich auch so, schon alleine weil das L8 nur 80+ Bronze hat


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Erstens habe ich mir die L8 von der Netzteilecke absegnen lassen, da kamen keine Einwände.
Zweitens geht, je nachdem welche Single-Highendkarte du wählst, schon die Spielelast laut CB durchaus bis 450W hoch.
Da kommst du mit dem 500er, egal ob L8 oder E9, schnell auf den Quark.

CM ist *meiner* Meinung nach Sinnfrei.
Wenn man das NT bedarfsorientiert kauft bleibt eh nicht viel Übrig was nicht angestöpselt wird und darüber hinaus ist es nur eine Steckverbindung mehr die als 
Fehlerquelle in Betracht kommt.

Ansonsten wäre ich dankbar wenn mir jemand erläutert, am besten per PN, welchen praktischen Nutzen der Endanwender außerhalb von "Haben will" und im Mittel 5W Stromersparnis vom E9 bzw dem p10 hat.


----------



## Fafafin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo Schnitzel,

beim 600€-System ist ein Formfehler drin, die HDD ist hochgerutscht.
Da der FX-6300 preislich und performancetechnisch auf einem Level mit dem i3 ist, solltest du den vielleicht in den Budget-PC übernehmen, zumal der Aufpreis zum FX-4300 aktuell unter 10€ ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Der Formfehler ist gefixt.

ich liege jetzt schon mit beiden Rechnern relativ weit über den angepeilten 400€.
Noch weiter möchte ich eigentlich nicht weg, eher im Gegenteil.
Ich werd mal schauen ob ich nicht ein wenig Grafik- zugunsten der Rechenleistung opfere.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Erstens habe ich mir die L8 von der Netzteilecke absegnen lassen, da kamen keine Einwände.
> Zweitens geht, je nachdem welche Single-Highendkarte du wählst, schon die Spielelast laut CB durchaus bis 450W hoch.
> Da kommst du mit dem 500er, egal ob L8 oder E9, schnell auf den Quark.


 
Das L8 ist jenseits von 500W sinnfrei, da es Gruppenreguliert ist und ein bescheidenes Crossload-Verhalten aufweist. Wenn das Netzteil unter oder gleich 500W ausgelegt aus halten sich die Spannungsschwankungen noch in Grenzen aber darüber ist es nicht mehr zu empfehlen da vor allem HDDs sehr empfindlich bei sowas sind  Also entweder ein L8 mit oder unter 500W oder das E9 mit 450W. Alternativ das Antec TP450/550C (550W Version ist beim Antec in ordnung da DC-DC also nicht Gruppenreguliert) oder auch das LC-Power LC9550 500W (Gold Series ist die einzige gute Serie von LC-Power)

Edit: Du hast aber auch gesehen dass CB ihr Testsystem (bestehend aus GTX Titan und i7 3770K) mit einem E9 400W betreiben oder?


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja FrozenPie hat schon vieles erwähnt wieso es so ist, sollte das noch nicht reichen dann frage mal Threshold, der hat da bestimmt noch viel mehr zu bemängeln


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Erstens habe ich mir die L8 von der Netzteilecke absegnen lassen, da kamen keine Einwände.
> Zweitens geht, je nachdem welche Single-Highendkarte du wählst, schon die Spielelast laut CB durchaus bis 450W hoch.
> Da kommst du mit dem 500er, egal ob L8 oder E9, schnell auf den Quark.


 
Die Zeiten ändern sich.
Das L8 ist heute nicht mehr zu empfehlen da es zum Teil deutlich bessere Netzteile gibt die kaum bis gar nicht teurer sind.


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Threshold
Da bist du ja schon[emoji1]


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@ Frozen Pie
Bei den neueren Tests kommt ein Seasonic X-Series X-660 zum Einsatz, auch schon bei der Titan.

Ansonsten verspreche ich Besserung.


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Würde übrigens bei der 500€ Zusammenstellung die WD Green 500GB gegen eine Seagate 7200.14 1TB tauschen, die ist nur 3€ teurer und schneller und bietet eben den doppelt so großen Speicherplatz Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Maqama (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel

Überspitz formuliert kannste ein High-end System auch mit einem 800W Chinaböller eine Zeit lang betreiben.
Ist halt die Frage wie lange es gut geht, bzw. ob man einen Komponenten damit einen Gefallen tut.
Man sollte grob für das Netzteil 1/10 des Gesamtbudgets einplanen.

Wie FrozenPie schon gesagt hat, machen Gruppenregulierte Netzteile über 500W keinen Sinn, da dann die Spannungsregulation fürn **** ist.
Klar kannste ein High-End System auch mit einem L8 betreiben, dazu wird einem hier im Forum aber kaum einer raten.
Bei dem 1100€ und Max. PC würde ich aufjedenfall ein Netzteil mit DC-DC einsetzen, z.B. halt das P10 von bequiet, welches oft empfohlen wird.

Ich habe ja auch wenig Ahnung von Netzteiln, lese allerdings seit paar Monaten im Forum aktiv mit.
Ich war halt der Meinung, dass die Netzteil Empfehlungen hier nicht zu denen in den "Beratungsthreads" passen.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich hab den Thread jetzt mal komplett raus genommen und werde das Übers WE mal Position für Position durchgehen.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hier mal einige empfehlenswerte Netzteile von 45€ bis 155€:


Spoiler



1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-550  550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 350W ATX 2.3 (SF-350P14XE (HX))
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9450 V2.3 400W ATX 2.3
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-360  360W ATX 2.3 (SSR-360GP)
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))
1 x Corsair CS Series Modular CS450M  450W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020075-EU/CP-9020075-UK)
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9)
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3)
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-450  450W ATX 2.3 (SSR-450RM)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x Enermax Revolution87+  650W ATX 2.4 (ERV650AWT-G)
1 x Antec High Current Pro  HCP-750,  750W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06239-8/0761345-06238-1)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202)



Und falls du ein paar Ideen für Konfigs brauchst:
PC 400€
PC 500€
PC 600€ 
PC 600€ AMD
PC 700€
PC 800€
PC 900€
PC 1000€
PC 1000€ Xeon

Und ein paar Gehäuse:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## gonzoo (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hi Schnitzel,

vielen Dank für die Arbeit die du dir machst. Ich schaue regelmäßig in diesen Thread und werde dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich schon den dritten PC nach deinen Vorgaben zusammenstellen. Auch Freunden welche sich einen neuen PC zulegen wollen empfehle ich immer diesen Thread.

Gruß


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



> Erstens habe ich mir die L8 von der Netzteilecke absegnen lassen, da kamen keine Einwände.


Ja, korrekt bis 500 Watt, und die CM garantiert nicht, das sind ganz andere Netzteile.


----------



## Useful (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hab mir mal die Konfigs angeguckt, bei 400€ AMD würde ich auf nen Board mit gekühlten Spannungswandlern setzen, dasselbe bei 500€ AMD.

Bei AMD 600€ würde ich auf nen FX 8320 setzen, der ist nur 5% langesamer und erreicht im Turbo auch 4 GHz, von dem ersparten würde ich dann einen ordentlichen Kühler reinpacken, zB den Alpenföhn Brocken ECO. Die SSHD würde ich dann da noch rauspacken und gegen eine kleine 120/128 GB SSD ersetzen (Crucial M500/MX100), wenn das noch nicht reicht, ein günstigeres Gehäuse nehmen (Bitfenix Comrade)
Würde dann so aussehen:
- Mit Extra Kühler und kleiner SSD:  Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- Ohne Extra Kühler und größerer SSD:  Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den Rest guck ich mir später mal genauer an.


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> *Netzteil*
> be quiet! Pure Power L8 600W ATX 2.4



Das stößt mir dann doch schon wieder sauer auf 
Gruppenreguliert über 500W ist gar nicht cool 
Zudem nutzt sich die WD Green schneller ab, da der Schreibkopf andauernd geparkt wird.
Außerdem würde ich schon auf den Haswell Refresh setzen bei der letzten Konfig, bzw. bei allen und mal ganz ehrlich: Ein 70€ Mainboard das nicht bei einer 1000€ OC-Konfig?


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

WARUM empfiehlt man so nen L8 600W Elektroschrott  

Statt der M500 250GB lieber die MX100 256GB.
Statt dem L8 400W lieber das S7 450W.

Haswell Refresh CPU's laufen nicht mit Haswell Boards... 
Irgendwie taugt da kaum ne Konfig was


----------



## Useful (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Was war eigentlich mit den SSHDs? Habe hier mal gelesen dass die sich auch recht schnell abnutzen und nicht so dolle sind? 
Außerdem würde ich in allen Konfigs mit AMD den 8320 statt 8350 nehmen und stattdessen nen besseren Kühler/SSD/GraKa oder so, der 8350 lohnt für seinen Aufpreis einfach nicht.


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel
Legaccy hat auf der vorangehenden Seite super Konfigs aufgestellt. Wieso benutzt du keine von diesen? Wenigstens als Anregung


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Legacyy schrieb:


> WARUM empfiehlt man so nen L8 600W Elektroschrott


Macht man sich die Mühe mal auf den Geizhalslink zu klicken hätte man gesehen das das in der Gesamtzusammenstellung das E9 verbaut ist - ist gefixt


Legacyy schrieb:


> Statt der M500 250GB lieber die MX100 256GB.


Die 120er ist immer noch teurer als ich die m500, somit erst wenn sich dieser Umstand ändert.
Bei der 250er verhält es sich genauso wie bei dem L8, ist im Text gefixt.


Legacyy schrieb:


> Statt dem L8 400W lieber das S7 450W.


Da scheiden sich ja anscheinennd die Geister... der eine sagt so, der andere so.


Legacyy schrieb:


> Haswell Refresh CPU's laufen nicht mit Haswell Boards...


Sagt wer? 
ASRock > B85 Pro4


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> ASRock > B85 Pro4


 
Sagt das Bios 
Die alten Boards können noch ein veraltetes Bios haben und wenn der Käufer dann keine Non-Refresh CPU zu Hause hat, kann er das Bios nicht updaten um den Refresh nutzen zu können 

Edit: Steht sogar auf der Asrock Seite, dass ein BIOS-Update nötig sein kann


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Zum Thema 8350 oder 8320.
Natürlich kann man das 25€ sparen.
Aber es gibt eben auch noch Szenarien die nichts mit Spielen oder zB zu tun haben und da ist der 8350 eben doch bis zu 10% schneller.
Oder Multiplayer, da ist man gerade bei AMD für jedes Mhz dankbar.
Und wie gesagt, keine Bibel - mitdenken gerne erlaubt.

Ebenso verhält es sich mit den Kühlern - recht machen kann man es eh keinem, also kommen Sie nicht mit rein.
Dafür gibt es die Extraabteilung die zugegebenermaßen mal wieder eine Überarbeitung bräuchte.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Da scheiden sich ja anscheinennd die Geister... der eine sagt so, der andere so.


Fakt ist, dass das S7 technich deutlich besser ist, als das L8 und nur minimal teurer.



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> ASRock > B85 Pro4


 Wie schon gesagt, das BIOS.
Das benötigte, aktuellere ist auf den Boards nicht drauf. Nur das alte, mit denen die Refreshs nicht laufen.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Und das heißt????
Warten oder beim Händler nachfragen...... oder vom USB-Stick Booten und Bios updaten.


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Und das heißt????
> Warten oder beim Händler nachfragen...... oder vom USB-Stick Booten und Bios updaten.


 
Soweit ich weiß kommst du ohne unterstützte CPU nicht mal ins Bios  Jedenfalls war's bei mir auf den alten Board's so, dass das nicht ging. Man kann ja auch gleich ein Z97/H97 in die Konfig aufnehmen um dem Interessenten nicht unnötig das Leben schwer zu machen


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel
Aber wie soll man als normaler User das Bios des Boards updaten  wenn man mit der Haswell Refresh CPU den PC nicht starten kann?


----------



## Useful (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Zum Thema 8350 oder 8320.
> Natürlich kann man das 25€ sparen.
> Aber es gibt eben auch noch Szenarien die nichts mit Spielen oder zB zu tun haben und da ist der 8350 eben doch bis zu 10% schneller.
> Oder Multiplayer, da ist man gerade bei AMD für jedes Mhz dankbar.
> ...



Das stimmt schon, eventuell sollte man das als Alternative unter die Konfig schreiben, nur, was bringt dir der 8350 mit Boxed Kühler wenn der dann wegen zu hoher Temperatur runtertakten muss? Da wäre dann der 8320 mit Kühler schneller. Wollte auch nur mal aufzeigen wie man in der Konfig etwas Geld einsparen kann und es dann für andere Sachen sinnvoll nutzen kann. Außerdem schafft so gut wie jeder 8320 4,2 GHz, also das was der 8350 im Turbo hat, und das in den vielen Fällen ohne eine Spannungserhöhung, da müsste man einfach nur den multi im Bios entsprechend einstellen und gut ist


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Schnitzel
> Aber wie soll man als normaler User das Bios des Boards updaten  wenn man mit der Haswell Refresh CPU den PC nicht starten kann?


 


Useful schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, eventuell sollte man das als Alternative unter die Konfig schreiben, nur, was bringt dir der 8350 mit Boxed Kühler wenn der dann wegen zu hoher Temperatur runtertakten muss? Da wäre dann der 8320 mit Kühler schneller. Wollte auch nur mal aufzeigen wie man in der Konfig etwas Geld einsparen kann und es dann für andere Sachen sinnvoll nutzen kann. Außerdem schafft so gut wie jeder 8320 4,2 GHz, also das was der 8350 im Turbo hat, und das in den vielen Fällen ohne eine Spannungserhöhung, da müsste man einfach nur den multi im Bios entsprechend einstellen und gut ist


 
Wenn ich die beiden Antworten mal zusammen fasse..... derjenige der kein Bios flashen kann (Zur Not geht das auch noch über DOS) kann oder wird auch nicht übertakten.
Aber es ist schon klar was ihr meint, ich werd nachher nach der Arbeit noch mal drüber schauen.
Wenn ich mir die Preise der H97 Boards anschaue heißt das aber entweder zurück auf Haswell (Was genau genommen kein Beinbruch ist) oder es muss zumindst bei den kleineren Systemen irgendwo anders der rote Stift walten.


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Preise der H97 Boards anschaue heißt das aber entweder zurück auf Haswell (Was genau genommen kein Beinbruch ist) oder es muss zumindst bei den kleineren Systemen irgendwo anders der rote Stift walten.


 
Du könntest statt der R9 270X die R9 270 nehmen  (Ist eine R9 270X nur mit weniger Takt) und statt der GTX 770 eine R9 280(X)
Statt dem E9 500W die 450W Variante nehmen welche auch noch locker ausreicht aber um 10€ günstiger ist und statt dem Enermax Ostrog das günstigere Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel
Würde zurück zu Haswell raten, zumindest in den niedrigeren Budgetklassen.


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Juni 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> .......und statt dem Enermax Ostrog das günstigere Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



 Eigentlich gefällt mir das Gehäuse, aber durch die Breite von nur 190mm wird es mit vielen Kühlern mehr AS knapp.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel
 Für non OC Zusammenstellung reicht es alle mal, laut Geizhals lässt es auch CPU Kühler mit bis zu einer Höhe von 16,4cm zu.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Durch eigene Bl...... ist mir sowohl meine aktuelle Sicherung als auch der Inhalt der für euch sichtbaren Zusammenstellungen abhanden gekommen.
Ich habe also die letzten Stunden eine Sicherung aus dem letzten Jahr auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht.
Wer Fehler oder Abweichungen zu den Geizhals Warenkörben findet darf mir das gerne per PN mitteilen.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hatte jetzt noch keine Möglichkeit sie mir anzuschauen,  aber normalerweise kann man die Beiträge auch wieder zurücksetzen so wie sie kurz zuvor waren,  kenne ich zumindest aus anderen vBullentin Foren.


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Juni 2014)

Das geht, hilft in dem Fall aber nicht. Ich habe in der Pause auf der Arbeit Änderungen gemacht und habe weil etwas unvorhergesehene passiert ist sowohl im vorbereitungsforum als auch im eigentlichen thread  aus versehen die Meldung gespeichert das alles in der Nacht wieder  kommt .......... und dann musste ich weg.
Aufgefallen ist mir das dann aber erst zu Hause.
Ist also nix gewesen mit zurück gehen.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Achso das ist natürlich blöd, wenn ich gleich am PC bin schaue ich mir mal die Zusammenstellungen an.


----------



## Taio (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Egal, was passiert ist, ich finds klasse, dass Du Dich weiterhin da ran setzt und für alle solche Hilfestellungen gibst.
Als ich Deine Baustelle gesehen habe, bin ich erstmal über Googles-Cache Seite gegangen aber das "Update" ist natürlich was anderes.
Leider habe ich nicht so viel Ahnung, was Du alles geändert hast und bin auch nicht so tief in der Materie, von daher konnte ich nicht vergleichen, ob da jetzt was fehlt oder falsch eingetragen wurde.

Trotzdem danke für Deine ganze Arbeit. Mach weiter so 
Als PC-Spieler, der momentan aus Aufrüsten denkt, ist DIESER Thread absolut hilfreich

Gruß Taio


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> *Netzteil*
> Enermax Revolution87+ 650W ATX 2.4



Bitte was ist das denn? 
Erstens für nur eine GPU völlig überdimensioniert und für zwei zu schwach. Zweitens CWT Schrott, da Enermax jetzt bei CWT fertigen lässt (Bei dieser Ausführung bin ich mir nicht sicher, was aber trotzdem nichts an der Überdimensionierung ändert). Ein E9 480CM würde mehr als ausreichen und wäre obendrein noch günstiger


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Juni 2014)

Was war nochmal PN?


----------



## FrozenPie (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Was war nochmal PN?


 
Sorry hab ich überlesen


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

CM gibts bei mir nicht.
Deswegen wandert auch da jetzt das E9 rein.


----------



## Fafafin (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Für die 1.100€-Intel-Konfi wäre der i5-4690K wohl besser, das passende Z97-Board dafür ist ja eh schon dabei. Der Aufpreis zum i5-4670K sind weniger als 8€.


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Für die 1.100€-Intel-Konfi wäre der i5-4690K wohl besser, das passende Z97-Board dafür ist ja eh schon dabei. Der Aufpreis zum i5-4670K sind weniger als 8€.


 In Anbetracht auf die Verlagerung zu immer mehr Multikern optimierten Anwendungen und Spielen ist in dem Bereich um 1000 bis 1100€ ein Xeon die wohl günstigere Wahl, da er in solchen fällen mehr Rechenkraft aufbietet, als ein stark übertakteter i5-K und mit H-Board und kleinem Kühler im Vergleich zu einem nötigen Kühler auf dem Prozessor mit freiem Multi günstiger ausfällt. i5k's sind eigentlich nur für Leute sinnvoll, die schlecht optimierte Spiele spielen wie etwa ArmaIII oder ähnliches.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Juli 2014)

Da die Ausrichtung primär immer noch bei Spielen liegt halte ich HT immer noch für die Teilweise langsamere Variante.
Außerdem ist die Welt leider noch immer nicht so multithreaded wie man sich das wünschen würde.
Im Urlaub werde ich das aber nicht überprüfen, schaue mir das aber zuhause nochmal an.


----------



## Frozen_Spirit (5. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

In der Office Konfiguration ist wohl ein kleiner Fehler passiert. Es steht im Spoiler, dass DVI, VGA, HDMI bei beiden Boards vorhanden ist, beim AMD Board fehlt allerdings HDMI. Alternativ würde ich das hier vorschlagen. 
MSI A88XM-E35 (7721-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gleicher Preis, besserer Chipsatz, HDMI vorhanden.

Außerdem kann man mMn den AMD A4 6320 mit dem A6 6400K austauschen, da der Preis inzwischen auch gleich ist und der 6400K die bessere Grafik hat. 
Produktvergleich AMD A4-6320, 2x 3.80GHz, boxed (AD6320OKHLBOX), AMD A6-6400K, 2x 3.90GHz, boxed (AD640KOKHLBOX) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schnitzel (5. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ist gefixt. danke.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel
Erklär mir bitte bei der Office Zusammenstellung, wie du einen Pentium auf den FM2+ Sockel kriegen willst 
Bist wahrscheinlich nur in der Zeile beim ändern des Boards verrutscht 

Edit1: Außerdem würde ich bei der Budget-Zusammenstellung, statt dem sehr spartanisch bestücktem HDS besser das nur 7€ teurere BTC nehmen: ASRock H81M BTC
Edit2: Bei der 600€ Zusammenstellung wäre diese Grafikkarte wesentlich günstiger und leiser: HIS Radeon R9 280 IceQ OC
Edit3: Wieso bei der 750€ Zusammenstellung den P/L-mäßigen Unfall von GTX 770? 
Edit4: Bei der 1100€ Konfig vlt. noch den HS-Refresh reinpacken: Intel Core i5-4690K
Edit5: Bei der Max-Konfig böte sich vlt. noch das Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H an sowie statt der 780 Ti (rausgeworfenes Geld) die MSI N780 TF 3GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming oder Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra

Vielleicht kannst du es ja auch so machen bei jeder Konfig jeweils eine AMD und eine NV Karte zur Auswahl zu stellen 
Sind alles nur Sachen die mir beim Überfliegen aufgefallen sind


----------



## Schnitzel (5. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Beim Board bin ich wie von dir vermutet verrutscht,
den Rest erläutere ich gleich.
Bin jetzt erst mal laufen.


*Edit1:*
 Sicher, es gibt immer besseres, ziehe ich nicht in Zweifel.
Aber die Grenze liegt nunmal um 400€
Ich war auch in der Spirale, hier ein bisschen besser, da ein bisschen besser und nach und nach habe ich mich immer weiter von dieser Grenze entfernt
und habe gerade erst den Schritt zurück gemacht.
Seit jeher ist aber der Tip zu einem besseren Board gegeben und wird auch eingepflegt sobald an irgendeiner Stelle Budget frei werden sollte.
*Edit2: *
Mir ist in jüngerer Zeit noch keine Karte mit Radiallüfter unter gekommen die wirklich leise ist.
In diesem speziellen Fall fehlen mir aber zugegebener Weise aber die Erfahrung.
Die Gigabyte hat den Zuschlag bekommen weil sie definitiv nicht laut ist, das Budget frei war und letztendlich einer der schnellsten 280er ist
*Edit3:*
 Kann ich dir ehrlichgesagt nicht sagen, werde mich drum kümmern.
*Edit4:*
 Ist eigentlich Makulatur, einen wirklichen Vorteil hat man nicht. Für 8€ Aufpreis wandert er fürs Ego und für 100Mhz aber natürlich rein. 
*Edit5:*
 Natürlich ist eine 780ti raus geschmissenes Geld, was anderes habe ich nie behauptet.
Aber max ist eben max und dann kommt auch max rein.
Und ohne das jetzt auf das letzte Prozent recherchiert zu haben liegen zwischen den Karten letztendlich doch diese 15 % die dann den Aufpreis zumindest teilweise rechtfertigen.

Ansonsten hatte ich immer den Gegenpart des jeweils anderen Hersteller drin.
Aber mir ist, wie du hier lesen kannst
vor meinem Urlaub der komplette Thread abgeschmiert und habe alles innerhalb einer Nacht wieder neu aufgesetzt.
Da ist denke ich auch der Grund für die 770 zu suchen.
Ich bin jetzt gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück und werde das nach und nach wieder einpflegen.


----------



## Blaight (6. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Dieser Thread ist mir schon so häufig eine Hilfe gewesen, danke nochmal S.


----------



## FrozenPie (7. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@Schnitzel
Wahrscheinlich weißt du schon, dass im September die E10 Reihe der BQ NTs kommt mit verbesserter Technik. Werd dich dann nochmal dran erinnern, die NTs zu updaten, da die genau so viel wie die E9er kosten sollen, aber eben leiser und besser sein sollen


----------



## Fanger (7. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Grandioser Thread. Danke Schnitzel auch von mir!


----------



## Schnitzel (8. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die GTX770 ist raus, der 4690K ist drin.

*@FrozenPie*
Da wäre ich dankbar für.

*@der Rest*
Danke


----------



## IluBabe (8. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Edit1: Außerdem würde ich bei der Budget-Zusammenstellung, statt dem sehr spartanisch bestücktem HDS besser das nur 7€ teurere BTC nehmen: ASRock H81M BTC


 ob das irgendwo verwendug findet, nur ein kleiner Hinweis zum Board, H81 ist beschnitten und bietet daher nur PCIe 2.0 auf dem 16fach Slot. Wenn also irgend wann mal die Leistung der 3.0 Schnittstelle gebraucht würde wäre der B85er als Standard sinnvoller, weile es auf den Boards antiv PCIe 3.0 gibt. ASRock B85M BTC (90-MXGU70-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (8. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Was soll eigentlich auf den beiden Boards der Molex 4Pin Anschluss?
Verstehe das gerade mal gar nicht.


----------



## IluBabe (8. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich auf den beiden Boards der Molex 4Pin Anschluss?
> Verstehe das gerade mal gar nicht.


Das ist für Bitcoin Miner, die meinen 4 PCIe 1x Grakas reinzuballern mit 75Watt pro Karte - da würde über den PCIe 300Watt gezogen, und das stämmt kein Board ohne zusätzlichen Strom. "Halt ein Feature". Nicht drüber nachdenken und einfach mitnehmen.


----------



## grenn-CB (8. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Achso, wusste ich bisher gar nicht dass das dafür gut ist.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



IluBabe schrieb:


> ob das irgendwo verwendug findet, nur ein kleiner Hinweis zum Board, H81 ist beschnitten und bietet daher nur PCIe 2.0 auf dem 16fach Slot. Wenn also irgend wann mal die Leistung der 3.0 Schnittstelle gebraucht würde wäre der B85er als Standard sinnvoller, weile es auf den Boards antiv PCIe 3.0 gibt.


Nach den Tests die mir bekannt sind liegt der Unterschied selbst bei Higendkarten zwischen 1-2%.
Selbst wenn die prozentualen Einbußen bei einer Karte der günstigen Schiene gleich bleiben sollte sind die absolut gesehen im Bereich von einem frame.
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich als NT anstatt des S7 450 mal das 400er eingesetzt.
Dürfte für die angestrebte Zielgruppe selbst bei Aufrüstung der Graka keinen Unterschied machen und spart 12€.
Die Frage ist halt nimmt man dafür mehr Ausstattung oder lieber ein Board mit 4 Ram Steckplätzen um hier den Aufrüstweg nicht zu versperren.
*Edit:*
Denkbar wäre zB. das B85-Board aus der 500€ Konfig, da wäre beides gegeben.


----------



## FrozenPie (8. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich als NT anstatt des S7 450 mal das 400er eingesetzt.


 
Mach das bloß schnell Rückgängig. Das S7 unter 450W ist von nem anderen Fertiger auf ner anderen Plattform und wesentlich schlechter als die 450W Version und außerdem ist es laut 
Du könntest ja auch das L8 (ohne CM) nehmen in 400W welches auch besser wäre


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das S7 unter 450W ist von nem anderen Fertiger auf ner anderen Plattform


 
Das S7 mit 400 Watt ist von einem anderen Fertiger als das S7 mit 450 Watt? 
Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## FrozenPie (8. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das S7 mit 400 Watt ist von einem anderen Fertiger als das S7 mit 450 Watt?
> Bist du dir da sicher?


 
Kann auch sein dass ich da was verwechselt hab 
Aber wenn du's besser weißt, dann korrigier es doch einfach und mach kein Spielchen draus


----------



## grenn-CB (8. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das S7 300-400W basiert doch soweit ich weiß auf ne andere Plattform als das S7 450W und höher


----------



## Schnitzel (8. August 2014)

Sagte ich schon das ich Netzteile hasse?
Kann das erst in zwei Stunden korrigieren, bin gerade unterwegs.
*Edit:*
Ich habs erstmal wieder geändert.
Wie siehts aus, andere Fertigung oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das S7 bis 400 Watt basiert auf der APN Plattform von FSP und hat einen billigen Yate Loon Lüfter drin.
Das S7 ab 450 Watt basiert auf der Raider Plattform von FSP und hat einen hochwertigen Protechnics Lüfter drin.
Das 450er Modell ist also in jedem Fall vorzuziehen.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> @Schnitzel
> Erklär mir bitte bei der Office Zusammenstellung, wie du einen Pentium auf den FM2+ Sockel kriegen willst
> Bist wahrscheinlich nur in der Zeile beim ändern des Boards verrutscht
> 
> Edit1: Außerdem würde ich bei der Budget-Zusammenstellung, statt dem sehr spartanisch bestücktem HDS besser das nur 7€ teurere BTC nehmen: ASRock H81M BTC



Wo denn überhaupt?
Hab gestern Abend zufällig bei GH gesehen dass das Teil nichtmal einen internen USB 3.0 Anschluss hat, das H81M-HDS schon und das B85M BTC auch.
Finde das man abgesehen von kleinen Mini ITX PCs wo man auch leicht an die hinteren Anschlüsse rankommt heute immer auf Front USB 3.0 setzen sollte.


----------



## Mr. Mo (14. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Weil ich das hier immer mal verfolge und mit mir kämpfe, ob ich mir selber mal was neues zusammenbastel ..

Den empfohlenen RAM von Crucial gibt's grad im 16 GB-Kit zum Toppreis von 100 € + Versand!
-Link zum RAM bei Mindfactory-

Edit: Oh, verguckt, nicht die VLP-Variante .. was ist denn der Grund, dass der RAM als VLP empfohlen wird?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. August 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Er war einfach zum Zeitpunkt an dem ich die das Paket zusammen gestellt habe einer der günstigsten und dazu noch breit verfügbar.
Im Prinzip kannst du alles einsetzen was mit bis zu 1,5V operiert was der Standardspannung von DDR3 entspricht.
Weniger Spannung bei sonst gleichen Voraussetzungen bedeutet vor allem weniger Wärmeentwicklung, aber auch weniger Verbrauch was in diesem Fall aber eher vernachlässigbar ist.


----------



## pagani-s (16. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

moin was sagste zu dem hier
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xNitro99 (16. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hi, mit welcher Zusammenstellung (500 €, 700€, usw.) von euch kann ich Minecraft in 120 FPS auf Full Settings aufnehmen und CS:GO auf Ultra Settings flüssig spielen?


----------



## pagani-s (16. September 2014)

xNitro99 schrieb:


> Hi, mit welcher Zusammenstellung (500 €, 700€, usw.) von euch kann ich Minecraft in 120 FPS auf Full Settings aufnehmen und CS:GO auf Ultra Settings flüssig spielen?



Kenne minecraft nicht so gut aber die 750€ Variante mit i5 sollte gehn


----------



## Schnitzel (16. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



pagani-s schrieb:


> moin was sagste zu dem hier
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Meinst du mich?
Ich würde es pauschal gesehen nicht so machen, individuell kann das aber eine gute Möglichkeit sein.
Wobei ich in der Preisklasse wirklich keine Zweikerner mehr nehmen würde.
Wenn das Geld wirklich drückt und was performantes in den Rechner soll würde ich mich eher auf die Suche nach einem gebrauchten 2500K machen.


xNitro99 schrieb:


> Hi, mit welcher Zusammenstellung (500 €, 700€, usw.) von euch kann ich Minecraft in 120 FPS auf Full Settings aufnehmen und CS:GO auf Ultra Settings flüssig spielen?


Sorry, da ich beides nicht Spiele kann ich dazu keine Aussage machen.


----------



## pagani-s (16. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> Ich würde es pauschal gesehen nicht so machen, individuell kann das aber eine gute Möglichkeit sein.
> Wobei ich in der Preisklasse wirklich keine Zweikerner mehr nehmen würde.
> Wenn das Geld wirklich drückt und was performantes in den Rechner soll würde ich mich eher auf die Suche nach einem gebrauchten 2500K machen.
> ...


 
jo ich meinte dich
den dualcore find ich einfach nur interessant
schon wegen dem 4,4ghz wert da in der liste
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-H...ssoren-Test-Bestenliste-AMD-und-Intel-675663/


----------



## Schnitzel (17. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Interessant mit Sicherheit.
Aber eher als Spielzeug für LN2.


----------



## IluBabe (18. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Schnitzel aktualisier mal bitte:

Die 500€ Intel-Variante mit dem ASRock B85 Anniversary Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Board.

Die 600€ Variante 
oben erwähntes Board und hier ggf auch das neue E10 400W eintragen als PSU.

Die 750€ Variante 
könnte das neue E10 500W empfehlen.
Bezogen auf AMD sollte das Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P einem Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ; MSI 970 Gaming (7693-040R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (vorzugsweise das MSI, da aus 2014 also mit aktuellen Komponenten)

Die 900€ Variante 
ebenso das neue E10 500W und dazu eine Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H / ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ) als Mainboard
Die AMD Variante ebenso bei den Boards auf die obrigen umstellen.

Die 1100€ Variante 
Beim Intel Board sollte es ein Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU sein, ist zwar für nen i5 etwas over the top, aber sinnvoller als das D3H, was schon knapp bemessen ist.
AMD Dieses Board hinzunehemn ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Killer Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil auch hier auf E10 500W ändern.

In der Max Konfig 
sollte das Board bei Intel in ein Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wahlweise ASRock Z97 Extreme4 (90-MXGTZ0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sein
Die AMD Variante sollte dieses Board empfehlen ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional (90-MXGIN0-A0UAYZ) mit ggf sogar dem AMD FX-9590, 8x 4.70GHz, boxed (FD9590FHHKWOF) (aber unter Zusatz, dass es nur ein übertakteter FX 8320 ist)
Netzteil auch hier auf E10 500W ändern.


----------



## mores69 (19. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Warum kommen die AMD Configs ab 500 Euro mit dem Gigabyte-Board daher. Ist zwar n ordentliches Board für den Preis, hat aber kein UEFI. Lieber das MSI Gaming oder gleich 990fx chipsatz (zumindest ab 600€)


----------



## IluBabe (20. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

MMn ob UEFI oder BIOS ist egal, da treibt sich der Normalnutzer eh nur sehr selten drin rum, im Optimalfall einmal am Anfang und dann nie wieder. Mal davon ab, dass 990FX Boards ne Menge kosten und in einem 500 oder 600€ Rechner einfach nicht P/L technisch sinnvoll sind, bezogen auf den Preis, der einiges verschenkt an anderen leistungbringende Bauteilen.


----------



## pagani-s (21. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



IluBabe schrieb:


> MMn ob UEFI oder BIOS ist egal, da treibt sich der Normalnutzer eh nur sehr selten drin rum, im Optimalfall einmal am Anfang und dann nie wieder. Mal davon ab, dass 990FX Boards ne Menge kosten und in einem 500 oder 600€ Rechner einfach nicht P/L technisch sinnvoll sind, bezogen auf den Preis, der einiges verschenkt an anderen leistungbringende Bauteilen.


 
ich schätze mal das der vorschlag mit den 990fx board nur kam weil die centurions in bezahlbare regionen kommen und die aber trotzdem nicht auf allen boards laufen.
so hat man in günstigeren rechnern zumindest mehr AMD cpu-leistung.


----------



## Schnitzel (21. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

@ IluBabeHast du dir mal die Verfügbarkeit der von dir vorgeschlagenen Komponenten angeschaut?
Die E10 werden nach Rückversicherung aber zumindest in den höherpreisigen Varianten Einzug halten.


----------



## IluBabe (21. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Also bis jetzt ist das E10 400/500W gut lieferbar bei den einschlägigen Shops (die größeren Varianten sind ja nicht weiter sinnvoll einsetzbar in single GPU Systemen), zudem es ja auch noch die CM Variante gibt als Alternative, und wahlweise man ja auch in der Übergangszeit falls nicht verfügbar auch die älteren NTs drin lassen.


----------



## Errorelli (21. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo zusammen,
plane den Kauf bzw Bau eines Gamer PC´s.

Hab mich jetzt hier eingelesen und würde mal meine aktuelle Konfiguration posten, in der Hoffnung ihr könnt mir noch ein paar Tipps und Verbesserungen geben.
Mainboard:  ASRock Z97 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX ~100€
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K Box, LGA1150 ~220€
GPU: GeForce GTX 980, 4GB DDR5 ~550€
Lüfter: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken 2 - AMD/Intel ~50€
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W ~70€
RAM: 8GB-Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-19200U CL10 ~100€
SSD:beliebig ~100€
Gehäuse: beliebig~50€
Laufwerk: beliebig~40

Sind insgesamt ca 1200€.
Suche ich immer Bestpreise komme ich bestimmt auf 1100.

Hätte aber noch paar Fragen:
1. Ist der i5 4690k stark genug für die GTX 980? 
2. Lohnt sich eine 980 jetzt schon oder sollte ich lieber zur 780 greifen.
3. 8Gb Ram zu wenig? Lohnt sich DDR4?
4. Würde die momentane Konfiguration auch funktionieren? (Zwecks zu schwacher Lüfter, Netzteil usw)
5. Kann ich mir für den Anfang nur eine SSD holen und später eine 2. HDD nachrüsten? 

Danke schon einmal im voraus


----------



## IluBabe (21. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo Errorelli - hier ist der falsche Platz. Mach für dein Anliegen einen eigenen Beitrag auf im Unterforum Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und füll gleich mal die 9 magischen Fragen aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## Schnitzel (22. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich mein ja auch nicht die BQ, ich meine die Boards.
Die ersten drei sind in Bezug darauf schon mal Nieten (Lagernd beim Händler)
Und die die verfügbar sind?
Was soll ein 08/15 User - und nur die schauen hier vorbei - z.B mit einem Fatal1ty?
Wenn du, wie Pagani-S erwähnt hast auf die Centurions anspielst - bei allem Respekt und bei aller Liebe zu AMD, ich werde die Heizwerke mit 220W TDP keinem Empfehlen.


----------



## IluBabe (22. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



> Ich mein ja auch nicht die BQ, ich meine die Boards.
> Die ersten drei sind in Bezug darauf schon mal Nieten (Lagernd beim Händler)
> Und die die verfügbar sind?
> Was soll ein 08/15 User - und nur die schauen hier vorbei - z.B mit einem Fatal1ty?


Joar das MSI ist wirklich schwer zu bekommen (nunja immerhin sollte es aber diesen Monat verfügbar sein laut dem was ich gelesen hab). Das Gigabyte Board ist verfügbar - und sollte es schon sein mindestens ab 8320er. Was das Fatal1ty angeht gehts ja auch um das "MAX" (müsst man halt aus Engelland sich einliefern lassen). Eine Max AMD Variante würde halt schon gern dieses Board sehen, zumindest mit dem Heizwerke 9590er. Geb dir da schon recht, dass solch ein System keinen wirklichen Gebrauchswert hat mit diesem Prozessor (9590) und war der Vollstädigkeit aufgeführt. Klar kann man es weglassen.


----------



## Blaight (28. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Schnitzel gibt es eine Einschätzung, wann neue Configs im Thread stehen?


----------



## Schnitzel (28. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich denke mal morgen Abend, spätestens Dienstag.


----------



## Blaight (28. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Immer eine große Hilfe :*


----------



## Blaight (30. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wie ist der Stand?


----------



## Schnitzel (30. September 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sorry, heute nicht.
Ich warte noch die PCGH von morgen für die Grafik ab.
Aber da ich morgen Mittagschicht habe werde ich erst nach zehn zum schreiben kommen.

Edit:
Für die Ungeduldigen, ich bin gestern am Schreibtisch eingepennt. 
Aber im Laufe des Tages geht alles Online


----------



## chakratos (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ist es richtig das dass 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 für einen AMD 8350 und eine R9 His 280x reicht?

LG Chakratos


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

In der Tat nehmen der 8350 und die 280X unter Last so um die 400W aus dem Stromnetz auf.
Legt man einen Wirkungsgrad von 90% zugrunde muss das BQ 360W liefern, 432 kann es.
Macht über den Daumen 20% Reserve.
Stock sollte also funktionieren, mit OC wird es mau.


----------



## Torkix (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> In der Tat nehmen der 8350 und die 280X unter Last so um die 400W aus dem Stromnetz auf.
> Legt man einen Wirkungsgrad von 90% zugrunde muss das BQ 360W liefern, 432 kann es.
> Macht über den Daumen 20% Reserve.
> Stock sollte also funktionieren, mit OC wird es mau.


 
Hab auch ne Stromfrage zum Max-System. Auf der Nvidia Seite steht das die Graka mindestens 500W braucht - Bleibt dann nicht gar nix mehr übrig für die anderen Komponenten wenn man nur ein 500 W Netzteil hat? Ich mein der I7 und so brauchen doch auch n paar Watt. Bist du sicher das 500W reichen oder sollte man doch lieber 550W nehmen?

Danke und Gruß
(PS: Das ist nun schon der 4. PC den ich von deinen Konfigurationen kaufe  )


----------



## IluBabe (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Mit einer 980er und einem i7 4790k reicht ein 500W "Markennetzteil" wie von be Quite;Antec,Seasonic wo auch die Leistung raus kommt, die drauf steht. Der i7 verbraucht mit Restsystem um die 150W, je nach OC kommen da noch um die 50W drauf. Wenn man mit anderem Schnulli (USB,Lüfter,Soundkarte usw.) rechnet hat man ohne Graka wenns hoch kommt 250W unter Vollstlast, also nicht Spielbetrieb. Dann ist für die Graka immer noch 250W über und die 980er nimmt sich selbst übertaktet auch nur maximal das was sie über die Anschlüsse+PCIe ziehen kann. Also beispielsweise 1x6Pol a 75W und 1x 8Pol a 150W sowie 75W über PCIe wären im Extremfall unter Volllast 300W. Was aber nur in Spitzen auftritt und eben von einem guten Netzteil versorgt wird, wobei der Durchschnitt wohl dann eher zwischen ~250W mit Werks OC+X selbst OC Mehrverbrauch liegt.

oder schau selbst Grundsystem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+Mehrverbrauch je nach OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+970/980 Verbrauch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+Schnulli mit 5-10% des Verbrauchs von zuvor 
=NT Leistung.

Wohlgemerkt die Bilder zeigen Volllastverbräuche mit entsprechenden Programmen die auch die Last abfragen. Hinzu kommt, das ein "gutes" eben auch ein paar Watt mehr verträgt als eigentlich ausgewiesen sind, letztendlich würde es nicht reichen greifen sowieso die Schutzschaltungen!


----------



## Schnitzel (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich hätte es nicht besser darstellen können.
Im Alltagsbetrieb sollte der Theorie nach sogar das E10 400 BQ für eine GTX980 ausreichend sein,
hierdurch wären aber eben nicht die gleichzeitige absolute Volllast von CPU und GPU abgedeckt.
Mal ein Beispiel aus der Praxis, laut CB nimmt ein 4770K@ 4,4ghz und eine GTX980 mit erhöhtem Powerlimit 
unter Anno 2070 gerade mal 300W auf.


----------



## Torkix (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ihr zwei seid die besten  Vielen Dank für eure Antwort!!


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die r9 290 turbo duo im 750€ pc bitte durch die pcs+ ersetzen. Ledigöich 10€ teurer, aber wesentlich bessere Kühlung.


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hatte ich schon gesehen.
Was mich allerdings abschreckt sind zum einen und primär das Trippleslot-Design und die Baulänge


----------



## EgoRofler (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hey,
Ich habe vor mir einen Pc so in etwa wie dein 900€ Vorschlag zu bauen, jedoch spricht mich das Gehäuse echt nicht an. Bis wann denkst du hast du die Alternativgehäuse überarbeitet? Und hat es irgendwelche Nachteile, wenn ich ein Netzteil kaufe, dass eigentlich für Systembuilder gedacht ist? z.B. be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31

Und im allgemeinen Danke für diese tollen Vorschläge 

MfG


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Soweit ich Informiert bin kommt das s7 500W vom gleichen fertiger wie das 450er, wäre also ok aber zu groß für Maxwell.

Das mit den Gehäusen ist so ne Sache.
Es gibt so viele und die Geschmäcker sind so verschieden das es extrem schwierig ist da eine Empfehlung zu geben.
Von der Funktionalität gibt es ab 30€ brauchbares das die Grundbedürfnisse befriedigt, du kannst aber auch leicht das fünffache ausgeben.
Kommt halt drauf an wie deine Gewichtung für die Behausung ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hey,

du führst doch in jeder Config ein Beispiel für einen AMD und einen Intel Unterbau an.
Warum machst du das gleiche nicht auch bei den Grafikkarten? Da könnte man ja auch Problemlos eine von AMD und eine von Nvidia im gleichen Preisbereich anführen.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das ist ja etwas was ich im Prinzip hatte bis mir der ganze Text hops gegangen ist, was ich aber bis jetzt nicht wieder aufgearbeitet habe.
Es gibt aber fast immer ein Produkt das sich heraus kristallisiert wie das im Moment ganz extrem die R9 290 im 750€ System macht, da gibt es einfach keine wirkliche Alternative.
Deswegen war das nie eine 1:1 Empfehlung sondern die Nennung des jeweiligen Gegenspielers und ggf. der Abweichung in Preis und Leistung.

In irgendeiner Form werde ich mir das aber auf die to do Liste schreiben.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Naja wenn du so willst trifft das gleiche ja auch den FX vs. den i5 in der 900€ Konfig zum Beispiel zu. So ziemlich jedem dürfte der i5 sinnvoller erscheinen.
Es gibt aber immer diverse Gründe warum man eben das Produkt der Konkurrenz haben möchte, die teilweise ja auch Sinn machen. Daher fände ich es schon wichtig, das du da zumindest einen Vorschlag anbietest.
Eventuell kommt dir eine GTX 960 ja da entgegen, wenn sie erschienen ist.


Übrigens finde ich es sehr schön, dass die i3's bei dir Einzug gefunden haben.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eventuell kommt dir eine GTX 960 ja da entgegen, wenn sie erschienen ist.


 
Wenn sie denn mal irgendwann kommt.
Aktuell ist es aber so dass du mit AMD im Preissegment bis 300€ einfach besser fährst da du dort mehr Leistung bekommst als bei Nvidia.
Und wenn ein User Nvidia Fan ist kauft er sich unabhängig von Schnitzels Empfehlung sowieso eine Nvidia. Da ist der Preis dann auch egal.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn sie denn mal irgendwann kommt.
> Aktuell ist es aber so dass du mit AMD im Preissegment bis 300€ einfach besser fährst da du dort mehr Leistung bekommst als bei Nvidia.
> Und wenn ein User Nvidia Fan ist kauft er sich unabhängig von Schnitzels Empfehlung sowieso eine Nvidia. Da ist der Preis dann auch egal.



Klar kauft er sich die dann. Aber dann könnte man ja zumindest aufzeigen welche das sinnvollste Modell ist.
Bitte beachte auch den Vergleich mit den Prozessoren.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nur welches Modell soll den sinnvoll sein?
Die GTX 760 ist einfach zu teuer für die Leistung.
Die GTX 780 fällt jetzt im Preis aber für 200€ wirst du die niemals bekommen.
Welche Alternative ist denn bei Nvidia zu bekommen wenn man im Preisbereich einer R9 280 [X] ist?


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Es wird sich zusammen mit em anderen Komponenten immer eine Karte über das verbleibende Budget empfehlen.
Es frisst ja kein Brot den Gegenspieler in Preis und Leistung zu nennen


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Musst du dann wissen wie du das aufbauen willst. Einfach ist es sicher nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur welches Modell soll den sinnvoll sein?
> Die GTX 760 ist einfach zu teuer für die Leistung.
> Die GTX 780 fällt jetzt im Preis aber für 200€ wirst du die niemals bekommen.
> Welche Alternative ist denn bei Nvidia zu bekommen wenn man im Preisbereich einer R9 280 [X] ist?


 
Warum sagst du dann nichts dagegen, das in der 900 und 1100e Konfig ein FX-8350 vorgeschlagen wird?
Dein Schema ließe sich darauf genauso übertragen.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Oktober 2014)

Immer mit der Ruhe.
Ich bin immer davon ausgegangenen das jedem der sich halbwegs mit dem Thema beschäftigt klar sein sollte das spätestens wenn Intel
 4 Kerne einsetzt AMD in Bezug auf Spiele nichts entgegen zu setzen hat - und das schon seid gefühlt seid einer Ewigkeit.
Auch wenn es mir persönlich Leid tut, die höheren AMD extreme existieren abgesehen von einem kleinen Preisvorteil nur damit ich mir nicht anhören muss ich wäre ein fanboy.
Bei der Grafik verhält es sich ja ganz anders, da wechseln sich beide Hersteller durch alle Klassen immer schön ab und das wird dann auch entsprechend berücksichtigt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum sagst du dann nichts dagegen, das in der 900 und 1100e Konfig ein FX-8350 vorgeschlagen wird?
> Dein Schema ließe sich darauf genauso übertragen.


 
Wieso sollte ich was dagegen sagen?
Wer sich auf Multi Core Anwendungen fokussiert hat mit dem FX keinen schlechten Prozessor.
Und wie bei Grafikkarten auch wird der User der sich einen Gaming Rechner kaufen will sowieso auf Intel setzen.

Aber wieso sollte jemand sich jemand bei einem 600€ System eine teurer und langsame Nvidia Karte einbauen und dafür auf was anderes verzichten?
Wäre der AMD FX jetzt teurer würde ich mir auch Gedanken bei den 1000€ Vorschlägen machen. Er ist aber preiswerter und allein das ist der entscheidende Unterschied zu Nvidia Grafikkarten.


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Würde bei den 500€ und 600€ PC das Asrock B85M Pro3 nehmen welches auch die Haswell Refresh CPUs auf Anhieb unterstüzt ASRock > B85M Pro3
Bei der CPU würde ich dadurch bei den 500€ PC den Core i3 4150 empfehlen und bei dem 600€ PC den Core i5 4460.


----------



## Schnitzel (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Macht alles Sinn.

*Edit:*Done


----------



## K3npachi (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo leute ich möchte mir ein PC zusammenstellen für max. 700€

hab mir sowas zusammengestellt ist die zusammenstellung gut was würdet ihr dran ändern?

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-471230


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



K3npachi schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich möchte mir ein PC zusammenstellen für max. 700€
> 
> hab mir sowas zusammengestellt ist die zusammenstellung gut was würdet ihr dran ändern?
> 
> http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-471230



Deine Wunschliste ist nicht öffentlich einsehbar und es wäre eh sinnvoller, wenn Du diese Fragen hier beantwortest: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html und dann hier einen Thread aufmachst.


----------



## DonCoco (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hi
Also erstmal vorne weg. Ich finde das Toll was hier gemacht wird. Erleichtert mir vieles. Ein in Wunsch hätte ich da vllt noch. Wie schaut es aus in den Zusammenstellungen, einen extra Cpu Lüfter mit einfließen zu lassen? Ich Weiß der Preis steigt dann wieder. Würde ja vllt. auch reichen das mit als upgrade funktion ein zu binden.

Vllt. ist das ja mit Möglich u. bitte nie aufhören mit dem Thread ^^


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Erstmal Danke.

Du hast die Kühler weiter unten gesehen?


----------



## DonCoco (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ah, ja. Danach 
Sind gar nicht solche Monster kühler dabei


----------



## Icedaft (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Schön das Du die Zusammenstellungen auch weiterhin so schön pflegst !

Bei der MAX-Config könnte man bei den möglichen Erweiterungen auch noch auf besseren RAM hinweisen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html Bis zu 11% mehr Frames dafür, das man auf schnellen RAM achtet ist doch ein Wort ?!


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Aufgrund der CPU-Limitierung existieren diese extremen Vorteile aber nur in der SLI-Konfig in 720p und abgeschwächt auch in 1080p.
In den Single-GPU Szenarien bist du mit 1600er und den besseren Timings eigentlich gut dabei.
Aber ich werde mal schauen ob ich ein schnelles gängiges Kit auftreiben kann.
Eventuell dann auch "nur" mit 8GB mit dem Hinweis auf Anwendungen bei denen sich 16GB wirklich lohnen.


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Respekt Schnitzel, machst Du großartig


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo - ein schnelles noch günstiges DDR3 8 GB RAM-Kit wäre dieses:
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-2133, CL10-12-12-31   ab €73,11 

Das Kit macht die 2133 bei Cl 10 mit vertretbaren 1,6 V sauber und stabil bei mir auf einem Z87.

Kits aus 2x 4GB und 2400er Takt laufen laut Herstellern alle mit Maximalspannungen ab 1,65V wie da zu sehen ist:

DDR3, Kitgröße: ab 8GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 4GB, Speichertakt: 2400MHz

Da auch laut den Tests u.a. von 8auer die 2133 nicht viel langsamer als 2400er RAMs sind, - und angesichts des günstigen Preises halte ich die 2133er 
Cl10-GSkills für ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsangebot, wenn man zb. für Haswell-Systeme scnelleren Speicher möchte.

Eine Auswahl von 8 GB 2400er Kits für bis ~ 75€ (alle mit 1,65V max. Spannung) sieht dann wie folgt aus:

DDR3, Kitgröße: ab 8GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 4GB, Speichertakt: 2400MHz


- Greetz + gute Nacht

PS - @Schnitzel - ich finde deine Arbeit hier auch prima und habe schon sehr oft darin nachgeschaut! 

Edit - Nachtrag:

Bei den DDR3 16 (2x8) GB-Kits sieht zZ. das Angebot an 2400er DDR3-RAMs wie folgt aus:

DDR3, Kitgröße: ab 16GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 8GB, Speichertakt: 2400MHz

Die hier angebotenen Kits haben alle eine Maximalspannung von 1,65 V und liegen im Preis ab ~ 140 € aufwärts.

Ein gutes Angebot sind die folgenden 16 GB 2133er mit Cl10 und max. 1,60V im Preisbereich von ~ 139€ bis 149€:

DDR3 Kits m. 16GB,  Einzelmodulgröße: 8GB, Speichertakt ab 2133MHz, CAS Latency (CL): 10,  Maximalspannung: 1.60V/1.575V/1.58V/1.55V/1.50V

Günstiger 2400er DDR3-RAM:
TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35....ab €69,90


----------



## Schnitzel (2. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Dann werde ich mich denke ich mal morgen dran setzen.


----------



## tyrannmisu (3. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mich denke ich mal morgen dran setzen.


 
Freu mich drauf! Fand deine Konfigs schon immer hammer und werde mir nächste Woche einen neuen Rechner auf Basis der aktuellsten Konfig von dir bestellen!


----------



## Schnitzel (4. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich hab heute die neue PCGH bekommen, die werde ich erstmal durchblättern.
*Edit*
Im laufe der Woche, versprochen.
Bin ein wenig eingespannt.


----------



## Hartz4former (6. November 2014)

wenn man bei 1500 unbedingt einen am haben will kann man aich einen fx 9570 nehmen.den gabs schon für 220€....
also für die die ne potente heizung wollen ; D


----------



## grenn-CB (9. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Würde Persönlich bei 750€ und aufwärts die AMD CPUs rausnehmen, für Leute die nicht unbedingt AMD haben wollen wäre das sowieso nicht sinnvoll und dieser Thread bzw. FAQ richtet sich ja eher an Usern die sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen und die haben normalerweise auch nicht das Bedürfnis unbedint was von einem Hersteller haben zu wollen.

Zudem würde ich bei der 750€ Zusammenstellung eher ne R9 280X reinpacken und ne Crucial MX100 256GB + ne normale Seagate 7200.14 1TB.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Würde Persönlich bei 750€ und aufwärts die AMD CPUs rausnehmen, für Leute die nicht unbedingt AMD haben wollen wäre das sowieso nicht sinnvoll und dieser Thread bzw. FAQ richtet sich ja eher an Usern die sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen und die haben normalerweise auch nicht das Bedürfnis unbedint was von einem Hersteller haben zu wollen.
> Zudem würde ich bei der 750€ Zusammenstellung eher ne R9 280X reinpacken und ne Crucial MX100 256GB + ne normale Seagate 7200.14 1TB.


 
Ganz Ehrlich, über etwas ähnliches habe ich auch nachgedacht.
Abgesehen vom Preis macht eine AM3+ Plattform in Regionen in denen Intel einen Quadcore bieten kann ja schon länger kaum Sinn.
Spätestens beim nächsten Graka-Wechsel (Bzw seitdem die R9 290 ins 750€ System passt) ist eine Intel-Plattform
reell gesehen und ab von Sympathien für den einen oder anderen sicherlich die bessere Variante.


----------



## Joshy875 (13. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

immer noch Wartungsarbeiten?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Geht gleich weiter.


grenn-CB schrieb:


> Zudem würde ich bei der 750€ Zusammenstellung eher ne R9 280X reinpacken und ne Crucial MX100 256GB + ne normale Seagate 7200.14 1TB.



Die 280X ist imo ein zu großer Kompromiss für die SSD, aber die SSHD ist trotzdem raus geflogen.


----------



## grenn-CB (14. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wieso das?

Die R9 280X reicht bei FHD fast immer noch überall für hohe Einstellungen aus.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Zum einen weil es schon immer meine Philosophie war zuerst die Leistung, dann der Rest.
Und da bietet die 290 eben im Schnit 15-20% mehr. 
Was aber schwerer wiegt ist das diese 20% bei einigen Spielen eben über Spiel- oder unspielbarkeit entscheiden.

Zum anderen finde ich eine 128 GB SSD schon fast zu klein.
Denn wenn man ehrlich ist, wer seine Systempartition nicht wirklich pflegt schleppt ganz schnell 60-70Gb mit sich rum, je nach Programmvielfalt auch mehr.
Und dann wird es für das zweite Spiel schon Eng wenn es mit auf die SSD soll.


----------



## grenn-CB (14. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Naja wenn immer erst die Leistung kommen würde dann würde ja nach dem Prinzip bei einen 1000€ System eher ne GTX 980 in die Zusammenstellung kommen statt der GTX 970 + ner 512GB SSD, wobei die GTX 970 schon bei FHD viel Leistungsreserven hat.
Meiner Meinung nach wäre die R9 280X schon da ausreichend bei FHD, ich meine lange reichen wird sie tortzdem noch.
Mittlerweile kommt sie zwar immer näher an die Grenze wo es knapp wird mit hohen Details bei FHD aber das war bei meiner GTX 660 als ich die vor 2 Jahren gekauft habe auch so und heute reicht sie trotzdem noch immer für mittlere Details und die meisten die für 700-800€ nen PC kaufen wollen verlangen nicht das er bei FHD für die nächsten 2 Jahren bei aktuellen Spielen hohe Details schafft, es gibt zwar auch Leute die das natürlich wollen aber die gibt es auch bei welchen die nur 500€ Budget haben und da ist es schlichtweg nicht möglich.
Von ner 128GB SSD habe ich auch gar nicht geredet, hatte schon die MX100 256GB gemeint, die müsste bei 750€ mit ner R9 280X möglich sein.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Naja wenn immer erst die Leistung kommen würde dann würde ja nach dem Prinzip bei einen 1000€ System eher ne GTX 980 in die Zusammenstellung kommen statt der GTX 970 + ner 512GB SSD, wobei die GTX 970 schon bei FHD viel Leistungsreserven hat.


Der Unterschied ist das das was auf einer 970/290 nicht läuft aller Voraussicht auf einer 980 auch nicht geht.
Der Grat zwischen den beiden Karten ist schon sehr eng, die max. 10% Mehrleistung sind die 200€ Aufpreis eigentlich nicht wert, aber es gibt natürlich auch dafür einen Käuferkreis.
Bei der 280x/290 sind es dagegen knapp 20% für 70€ Aufpreis, da siehts dann schon anders aus.
Ist halt meine Meinung, darüber hinaus gibt es tausend andere Wege das Geld in ein System zu stecken.


----------



## DerMega (14. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit hier!
Mein Kollege sucht einen Rechner für Office, Surfen mit Youtube und Filme anschauen.
Das sollten doch die Officerechner allesamt gut schaffen. Also auch HD Videomaterial auf einem FullHD wiedergeben sollte flüssig laufen. richtig?
Dazu noch eine SSD und man hat ein potentes Office und Freizeit System, ohne Gaming, was ich ihm ohne Sorgen empfehlen könnte oder?

Ist es, in Bezug auf FullHD Material, egal, welche APU man nimmt (AMD/Intel)?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja, das ist vollkommen egal.
Beide sind für den Office und Surf-Alltag vollkommen ausreichend.

Die Entscheidungskriterien liegen in einer anderen Sparte:
Wenn es nicht in Full HD sein muss und nicht gerade ein Topaktueller Titel am Start ist ist auf dem AMD wegen der wesentlich
 besseren Grafikeinheit auch mal ein Spielchen möglich.
Dann ist er aber auf schnellen Arbeitsspeicher angewiesen um seine Grafikleistung auch abrufen zu können.
Dagegen trumpft der Intel auf wenn es etwas Rechenintensiver wird.


----------



## Legacyy (20. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich würde ja bei der 600€ Konfig die sinnfreie SSHD rauswerfen, ne anständige HDD und n besseres Netzteil rein:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schnitzel (20. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ja, die sshd fliegt raus, hab ich beim 750er ja auch schon gemacht.
War mir gar nicht mehr bewusst das die im 600er sich drin ist.
Das LC wird es wohl eher nicht schaffen.
Da gäbe es bessere Alternativen.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Das LC wird es wohl eher nicht schaffen.
> Da gäbe es bessere Alternativen.


 
So viele nicht wenn es ein Indy Netzteil sein soll.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich seh da aber eigentlich auch keinen Handlungsbedarf.
Mal schauen was man sonst noch mir dem frei werdenden Geld machen kann.


----------



## Legacyy (20. November 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das LC ist deutlich besser als das S7, würde das schon wechseln.


----------



## Thorbelt33 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke erstmal für deine Mühe, so etwas suchte ich schon lange!

Frage: Warum kombinierst Du beim 600 € Paket das ASRock MB mit den Crucial Ballistix Sport Riegeln? Ich habe schon des öfteren gelesen, dass es mit dieser Kombi Probleme gegeben hat. Entweder das Board erkannte die Riegel nicht richtig oder die Riegel waren schnell defekt. Wären da nicht 10-20€ mehr besser angebracht für ein paar Corsair oder G.Skill ?


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Moin Thorbelt und willkommen im Forum 

Ich habe die Crucial Ballistix schon etliche Male verbaut, auch auf AsRock Boards, die wurden immer korrekt erkannt und laufen einwandfrei.

Ist mir gänzlich neu, das die auf nem AsRock Brett nicht richtig erkannt werden oder schnell kaputtgehen.


----------



## Thorbelt33 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke für´s Willkommen.   Mal sehen, ich habe mir das 600er jetzt bestellt und bastel mir das dann zusammen - oh je, das letzte mal ist schon 5 Jahre her! Bei MF hab ich einige Kritiken gelesen, auch bei anderen, darauf bezog sich das. Vielleicht nur ein Bruchteil. 
Warum ist von der Seagate SSHD auf die HDD gewechselt worden? Bei Gameswelt haben sie die beide mit einer SSD verglichen und die SSHD war eigentlich überall schneller als die HDD.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die Kritiken bei MF kannst Du meistens vergessen 

Einen Rechner zusammnzuschrauben ist noch leichter geworden, nicht schwerer 

Imho gehört eine SSHD nicht in einen Desktop.
Wenn Du viel im Netz unterwegs bist, läuft der SSD-Cache schnell voll und dann wird die langsamer als eine normale HDD.
Wenn Du die öfter defraggst, ist die schnell im Popo, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Thorbelt33 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Gut zu wissen, danke!


----------



## Icedaft (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

In einen PC gehören eine SSD mit mindestens 128GB, besser 256GB und eine HDD mit 2-3TB (hier ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis am besten, sowohl bei HDDs als auch bei SSDs).

Auf die SSD kommen das BS, Virenscanner, alle Programme und die Lieblingsspiele. Damit ist gewährleistet, das ALLE Programme schnell starten und nicht nur diejenigen, die die letzten 2-3 mal benutzt wurden.

HDDs ab 2 TB liefern die Daten mittlerweile so schnell, das man sich den Aufpreis zu eine SSHD sparen kann, sofern eine SSD als Systemplatte dient.


----------



## Capua (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich suche noch dringend einen Spiele-PC für meinen Sohn und brauche Hilfe bei der Auswahl der Komponenten. Ich finde diesesn Beitrag sehr interessant - doch kann ich nicht einschätzen, in welcher Klasse sich der PC für meinen Sohn bewegt. Ich habe mein Anliegen in dem folgenden eigenen Beitrag formuliert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...12-jaehrigen-zusammenstellen.html#post7038937.

Da Weihnachten vor der Türe steht, wäre ich über eure schnelle und kompetente Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Thorbelt33 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die Skepsis vom Anfang ist verflogen. All die ganzen Einzelteile hab ich dann doch gut zusammenbauen können. Dank auch der Einbauanleitung von RonnieColeman. Zuerst musste ich staunen, dass ein Micro-Mainboard aus dem Karton kam. Richtig lachen musste ich dann, als ich dieses Monsterteil von Grafikkarte auspackte! Fast so groß wie das Mainboard! Und es passt tatsächlich, wenn auch Millimentersache, in das schöne Gehäuse. 
Ich wundere mich nur, warum die Hersteller noch immer keine vernünftige Lösung für die einzelnen kleinen Stecker für den Power-Schalter, -LED usw. gefunden haben. Da musste man doch probieren, welcher Pol nun der Richtige ist. Sei´s drum. Geschafft und läuft gut. Ach ja, beim ASRock-Mainboard liegen 2 Kabel bei. Man braucht keines extra kaufen (hatte ich aber vorsichtshalber gemacht) Und ja, Rosigatton hat recht. Keine Probleme mit den RAM-Riegeln und dem Mainboard. Tolle Kaufempfehlung! Wenn auch etwas teurer als 600 €.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Auch wenn es ohne Erweiterungskarten keine funktionalen Einschränkungen gibt hätte das µATX-Board da eigentlich nicht sein sollen.
Danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## Nightstar (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die 900€ Konfig gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut  
Kommt eigentlich den Monat evtl etwas auf das sich lohnt zu warten?
Wollte am We evtl. So eine Konfig bestellen.

Danke


----------



## Icedaft (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die Konfig ist nicht schlecht, bietet aber noch Raum für individuellen Optimierungsbedarf:

900€ PC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 931,58€

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Zotac GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-90101-10P)
1 x ASRock B85 Anniversary (90-MXGWB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)
1 x Thermaltake Urban S21 mit Sichtfenster (VP800A1W2N)
1 x Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAA-G1)


----------



## Nightstar (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Und was ist mit Neuheiten? Wie gesagt ich bin aus der Ecke schon lange draußen. 
Kommt den Monat noch was auf das man warten sollte? Und wann wird das im Pc Bereich angekündigt wenn was neues kommt?


----------



## Icedaft (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Am besten machst Du einen eigenen Zusammenstellungsthread auf, damit solche Fragen für Dich geklärt werden können.


----------



## Merrel (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wie hoch kann man mit dem Mobo der Max konfi takten?


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Genau sagen kann das keiner weil das von mehreren Faktoren abhängt.
Ist immer ein wenig wie Lotto spielen.


----------



## Merrel (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Okay danke Schnitzel , hatte nur gedacht da Roman vorzugsweise Boards von Asus benutzt das die gb version hier eventuell das nachsehen hat


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn du Roman nacheifern willst ist das mit Sicherheit nicht die richtige Kombi.
Fürs 08/15 24/7 OC aber vollkommen ausreichend, nicht aber um das letzte mhz aus den Prozessor zu quetschen.
Das sollte an dieser Stelle auch reichen.
Für weitere Infos kannst du dich besser an die OC Abteilung wenden.


----------



## Merrel (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke für die Info um genau zu sein meinte ich diese System hier https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/PC-Systeme/der8auer-Systeme:::11128_11375.html aber wie gesagt danke


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da bewegst du du dich aber  in einem ganz anderen Preisbereich.
Roman baut wirklich schöne Rechner zusammen die aber nicht wirklich sehr viel schneller ist als die Max Konfiguration. Alleine die wakü wird locker 500 € schlucken.
Wenn dir so was vorschwebt, dir die 4000 € aber zu viel sind Ende doch an die Spezies hier im Zusammenstellungsforum, da wirst du kompetent beraten.

Edit:
Anders ausgedrückt - der Zuwachs an Geschwindigkeit rechtfertigt bei weitem nicht den Aufpreis. Es ist das Drumherum das den Rechner in diese Preisregionen hebt.
Wenn es dir das Wert ist kannst du den kaufen, wenn nicht dann lieber individuell zusammenstellen.


----------



## Merrel (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hey schnitzel mir ist aufgefallen das in der max konfi kein kühler ist wie sieht es aus sollte da nicht einer sein wegen oc


----------



## Schnitzel (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wie alle anderen verweise ich dich hier hin.
Allerdings bedarf es da zugegebener Maßen mal wieder einer Aktualisierung.


----------



## Merrel (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

hab ich gesehen und ja die Abteilung braucht ein update


----------



## Merrel (14. März 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hey Schnitzel,

wie ich sehe bastelst du an einer Aktualisierung  Gibt es schon ein Release wann die arbeiten feritig sind.


----------



## Ugar (14. März 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich finde dine PC-Konfigurationen auch immer sehr hilfreich und bin froh wenn es wieder online kommt


----------



## Schnitzel (15. März 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sorry, verschiebt sich auf Montag oder Dienstag.


----------



## Blaight (17. März 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Besten Dank, wie seit vielen Jahren eine super Sache!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Sehr schön, danke, aber es ist schon gemein, dass die Intelrechner immer etwas teurer sein dürfen.


----------



## Schnitzel (17. März 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Das ist nicht gemein, das ergibt sich einfach durch die höheren Plattformpreise.
Ich kann nunmal nichts kleineres als den kleinsten Quadcore bzw den kleinsten Dualcore mit HT einbauen.
Deswegen schreibe ich den aktuellen Gesamtpreis ja auch dabei, da kann sich jeder sein eigenes Urteil bilden.
Allerdings reicht es eigentlich nie um wirklich einen Ausstattungsvorteil zB. mit einer etwas stärkeren Grafik zu bekommen.


----------



## TomTom1337 (16. April 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo Hallo,
erstmal vielen herzlichen Dank für diese grandiose Auflistung, richtig top!

Mein großes Interesse liegt in der 600€ Konfiguration. Jedoch würde ich gerne die Grafikkarte gegen eine "Sapphire R9 280x  Vapor-X Tri-X OC" (soll ja recht gut sein) tauschen. 
Nun weiß ich leider nicht, ob die restlichen angegebenen Komponenten noch zu dieser Karte passen (insbesondere das Netzteil, da die Karte recht viel verbrauchen soll). 
Kann mir da jemand diesbezüglich helfen?

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (17. April 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn du das out of the Box betreibst gibt es kein Problem mit dem NT.
Der NT-Belastung wird sich unter Volllast von Prozessor und Grafik (Intel) ohne OC mit Spannungserhöhung so bei 300W einpendeln.


----------



## Taio (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hui wieder ne Aktualisierung. Das passt ja 

Ich habe mal ne kleine Frage zu den ganzen Upgrades.
Ich habe folgendes System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gekauft und neu eingebaut:
be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Von daher habe ich ja in etwa das 750 Euro-System im Auge.
Da ich aber zZ noch kein neues Board samt CPU kaufen kann, will ich erstmal nur den RAM erweitern.
Ist denn der angegebene RAM:
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2133, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2133C10D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
für mich derzeit überhaupt nutzbar? Eher nicht oder?

Ich frage, weil mein Board ja folgendes unterstützen soll:
- 4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 16 GB of system memory (Note 1)
- Dual channel memory architecture
- Support for DDR3 1666(OC)/1333/1066 MHz memory modules

Bin da irgendwie nicht mehr up2date um selbst entscheiden zu können, was ich da nehmen soll.
Habe sonst erstmal nur Corsair Speicher mit 1333 MHz im Blick nur will ich jetz nicht Geld verprassen und dann großartig wieder neu RAM kaufen, wenn ein neues Board kommt.
Wäre nett, wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß Taio


----------



## Jimaras (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ich würde bei der SSD überall die MX200 statt MX100 nehmen. Das sind nur drei(?) Euro Preisunterschied. Vielleicht überblicke ich auch einfach etwas nicht, dann ignoriert diesen Post.


----------



## Schnitzel (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



> Ich frage, weil mein Board ja folgendes unterstützen soll:
> - 4 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 16 GB of system memory (Note 1)
> - Dual channel memory architecture
> - Support for DDR3 1666(OC)/1333/1066 MHz memory modules


Die 2133er sollten auf dem Board laufen, von Problemen ist mir nichts bekannt.
1333er sollten es wirklich nicht sein, das kostet doch einges an Leistung.
Schon gar nicht bei kaum mal 10€ Preisunterschied zum 2133er.
Unser OC-crack "der8auer" hat vor kurzem einen Artikel dazu geschrieben, finde ich momentan aber nicht.



> Ich würde bei der SSD überall die MX200 statt MX100 nehmen



Ich schau mal.

Ein größeres Update ist vor meinem Urlaub am Ende des Monat geplant, allerdings muss der Markt dafür auch mit spielen


----------



## Taio (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Die 2133er sollten auf dem Board laufen, von Problemen ist mir nichts bekannt.
> 1333er sollten es wirklich nicht sein, das kostet doch einges an Leistung.
> Schon gar nicht bei kaum mal 10€ Preisunterschied zum 2133er.
> Unser OC-crack "der8auer" hat vor kurzem einen Artikel dazu geschrieben, finde ich momentan aber nicht.



Danke für die Ausführungen, ich habe mich jetzt für 2x8 GB G.Skill ARES 1600er entschieden, die sind besser als die 1333er und das System läuft zusammen mit der neuen 290er Tri X von sapphire schon ganz gut.


----------



## Taio (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Doppelpost... blödes Netz heute


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Zum 600€ PC, da kann zurzeit noch mehr hinbekommen, für nichtmal 610€ könnte man noch eine SSD reinbekommen, zurzeit ist es bei MF etwas teurer da gerade die CPU und GPU ein paar Euro mehr kosten als gestern Gamer PC 600€ Juli 2015 (28.06.15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x SanDisk SSD  128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDP-128G-G25)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G)
1 x ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ)
1 x Sharkoon VG4-W grün mit Sichtfenster
1 x Corsair VS Series VS450  450W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020049-EU)

Würde das wegen der SSD wegen als bessere Lösung für die 600€ Zusammenstellung sehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nach dem Urlaub.


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Ok, die R9 280 ist übrigens wieder teurer geworden, da kann man dann dich besser eine R9 380 mit 2GB nehmen

Und wünsche noch nen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke.
Nur noch 4 Wochen


----------



## Grynn (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo  Bin neu hier und versuche mir einen leisen, stromsparenden (evtl. mit regulierbarer, bei Bedarf abrufbarer Leistung) Pc zusammenzustellen.
Habe folgendes mal ins Auge gefasst: 

https://www.alternate.de/html/confi...pcBuilder&id=25f744c7df7186dcf6a98521d5f6ee68


1 x be quiet! Pure Rock, CPU-Kühler
HXLVBC
€ 33,99*
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0 SuperClocked, Grafikkarte
JEXZ0A18
€ 349,-*
1 x Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231V3
HWEI1J
€ 264,-*
1 x be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 630W, PC-Netzteil
TN6V27
€ 89,90*
1 x Corsair Carbide 200R, Tower-Gehäuse
TQXV6P
€ 69,90*
1 x Samsung MZ-75E250B 250 GB, Solid State Drive
IMIM4I
€ 107,90*
1 x ASUS H97-PRO GAMER Gaming MB, Mainboard
GWEA66
€ 122,90*
1 x Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
IEIF57J7
€ 96,90*


SSD vllt ne Samsung Evo 850..?
Budget 800-1200 Euro. Habe auch schon den Gamescom Pc von alternate im Auge?!


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hi,
für eine individuelle Beratung kannst du besser ein eigenes Thema im Hauptthema erstellen.
Btw:
Im laufe der Woche werden dann alle Rechner nach und nach mal einer Frischzellenkur unterworfen.


----------



## Grednog (12. August 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Zum 600€ PC, da kann zurzeit noch mehr hinbekommen, für nichtmal 610€ könnte man noch eine SSD reinbekommen, zurzeit ist es bei MF etwas teurer da gerade die CPU und GPU ein paar Euro mehr kosten als gestern Gamer PC 600€ Juli 2015 (28.06.15) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
> 1 x SanDisk SSD  128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDP-128G-G25)
> 1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
> ...



Hallo, mir gefällt deine Zusammenstellung. Allerdings habe ich noch Arbeitsspeicher liegen, und wollte fragen ob ich den dafür auch nutzen kann?

8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit Artikelnummer: 8428808

Grüße


----------



## Grednog (13. August 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

eine Frage würde noch dazu kommen: anstatt der: 2048MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 960 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail), könnte ich doch auch die: 2048MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 960 EX OC Black Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) nehmen, oder? Netzteil sollte doch passen?

Ps: Ich mag NVIDIA lieber 

Grüße


----------



## Icedaft (13. August 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wenn die Gtx 960, dann die Version mit 4Gb, 2Gb sind nicht mehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Grednog (13. August 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Guten morgen,

hm ok... eventuell diese: 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 Windforce 2X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) Artikelnummer: 63918? Ist zwar etwas teurer, aber ok. Wichtig wäre, ob sie zu den anderen Komponenten passt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. August 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Nur bringen 4GB nix bei ner 960. Bevor der Speicher voll läuft, ist die GPU schon lange am Röcheln... 
Passen tut die Karte aber trotzdem, wobei eine 970 besser in dein System passen würde.


----------



## Icedaft (13. August 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Du meinst diese Sachen?

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x SanDisk SSD  128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDP-128G-G25)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G)
1 x ASRock B85M Pro3 (90-MXGV60-A0UAYZ)
1 x Sharkoon VG4-W grün mit Sichtfenster
1 x Corsair VS Series VS450  450W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020049-EU)

Klar, warum nicht.

Alternativ kannst Du  zur http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-380-nitro-11242-07-20g-a1280834.html greifen.

http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/amd-radeon-r9-390x-390-380-r7-370-test/3/#abschnitt_leistung


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. August 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die 280X ist aber Schneller als ne 380.  für nicht mal 50€ gibts dann noch 15% mehr Leistung dank einer 290. Aber da eh nur Nvidia in frage kommt, ist die 970 noch das sinnvollste...


----------



## Grednog (13. August 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hihi, wenn Profis diskutieren 

ich spiele höchstens mal WOW... ca. 200€ wollte ich für die Grafikkarte investieren... die Zusammenstellung gefiel mir gut, wollte nur gerne eine NVIDIA vorziehen...


----------



## Icedaft (13. August 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Für 200€ gibt es aber keine gescheite Karte von Nvidia mit 3-4GB Speicher und eine mit 2 GB wäre nicht mehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Schnitzel (3. September 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Bin gerade wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus, Guide geht bis zum Ende Anfang der Woche wieder komplett Online.


----------



## Jes (3. September 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Dann mal gute Genesung gehabt zu haben!


----------



## Blaight (4. September 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Jes schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Genesung gehabt zu haben!


 second!
Hoffe es war nichts Ernstes!


----------



## Schnitzel (7. September 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Danke.
Alles halb so schlimm - Blinddarm.


----------



## Mazze (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo,
Wird dieser thread noch aktualisiert ?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Natürlich, Schnitzel aktualisiert den regelmäßig


----------



## Merrel (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hey Leute wie wäre es eigentlich mit einem günstigen Cube für Lol und CS:GO (1080p) (300€). 

Update: 16.03.2016

Hier mein Vorschlag Nr. 1 (APU)

APU: AMD A8 Series A8-7600 4x 3.10GHz So.FM2+ BOX
RAM: 8433781 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
Mobo: ASRock FM2A78M-DG3+ AMD A78 So.FM2+ Dual Channel DDR3
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5"
PSU: 300 Watt be quiet! System Power B8 bulk Non-Modular
Case: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_1006711.html
APU Kühler: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/LC-Power-Cosmo-Cool-LC-CC-97-Tower-Kuehler_967534.html
Gehäuselüfter Nr. 1. (120mm): http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-min-11-dB-A--schwarz-transparent_670091.html
Gehäuselüfter Nr. 2 (80mm): http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...0x25mm-1600-U-min-15dB-A--schwarz_670089.html


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Natürlich, Schnitzel aktualisiert den regelmäßig



So leid mir's tut, das wird nicht mehr passieren.
Ich warte jetzt seit zwei Monaten darauf das mich "die Muse" wieder küsst.
Ich hatte öfters schon mal nen Hänger, aber das hat sich immer wieder gegeben
Aber jetzt wird das nichts mehr.
Also wirds jetzt nach fast 6Jahren Zeit das jemand anderes an meiner Stelle weiter macht.


----------



## Merrel (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> So leid mir's tut, das wird nicht mehr passieren.
> Ich warte jetzt seit zwei Monaten darauf das mich "die Muse" wieder küsst.
> Ich hatte öfters schon mal nen Hänger, aber das hat sich immer wieder gegeben
> Aber jetzt wird das nichts mehr.
> Also wirds jetzt nach fast 6Jahren Zeit das jemand anderes an meiner Stelle weiter macht.



Sehr schade


----------



## trayo (2. November 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Finde es ebenfalls sehr schade. Habe mich immer gerne auf die Empfehlung verlassen und mich schon gefragt wieso hier so lange Baustelle bleibt. Evtl solltest du diese Info im ersten Post klar machen. Kann ja sein es meldet sich jemand der das ganze weiter führen möchte. Jedenfalls danke für die Arbeit!


----------



## SpHinXXX (4. November 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hallo,

die Cube Zusammenstellung hat mich inspiriert. Hab nochmal etwas stärkeres zusammengestellt. Passt das so zusammen? 

Bin bei dem Board nicht so sicher... SSD, HDD, DVD-Brenner, Netzteil und Peripherie sowie 2 Monitore sind vorhanden. WLan wäre noch ganz cool... Hab zwar noch nen Stick. Aber gibts da eventuell noch eine elegantere Lösung? 

Hatte bei der Grafikkarte auch erst zur GeForce GTX 960 OC tendiert weil die ein bisschen besser für die Zukunft ausgerichtet ist, aber die ist schon einiges schlechter bei der Leistung und ein bisschen teurer. 

Wollte nicht extra nen Thread aufmachen, da es ja kein komplettes System ist. Hoffe das ist in Ordnung?! 

1 x Intel Core i5-6500, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80662I56500)
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 280X Tri-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11221-20-40G)
1 x ASUS Z170M-Plus (90MB0M60-M0EAY0)
1 x AeroCool DS Cube Black Edition (EN52254)


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (5. November 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Die Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-07-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist auch nicht Schlecht, is n neuerer Chip mit DX12 und Freesync unterstützung sowie mehr Speicher und kostet sogar noch weniger


----------



## GSuA1905 (12. November 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wo ist der 900€ PC?
bin ich blind?


----------



## Schnitzel (12. November 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Wird es (zumindest vorerst) nicht geben, ich häng den Job an den Nagel.


----------



## Merrel (13. November 2015)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Wird es (zumindest vorerst) nicht geben, ich häng den Job an den Nagel.



Ist ja auch verständlich. 

@GSuA1905 mach doch ein thread auf so wie die anderen auch


----------



## ai2capone (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Hey Leute,
Ich hatte vor mir einen Pc selbst zusammen zubauen und dabei schon mit 2-3 Sachen geliebäugelt. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher ob das alles stimmig ist bzw was noch fehlt um einen Rechener zu erstellen mit dem ich The Witcher 3 auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen kann und der 3-4 Jahre Top Niveau hat.

Prozessor: i7-4790K Sockel 1150 (4GHz)
Grafikkarte: Msi GTX 970-Gaming 4G
Motherboard :MSI 7917-001R Mainboard GAMING 5 Socket (nicht sicher ob das optimal ist für bisherige Auswahl)
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 256 GB
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston 8GB ValueRAM DDR3-1600 RAM CL11 (11-11-11-27) DIMM
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 (1200 W)
Lüfter: Scythe Ashura
Laufwerk: ein günstiges (wird nicht oft benutzt)
Gehäuse: noch kein schönes gefunden

Soweit meine Vorstellung ...
Anmerkungen und verbesserungen erwünscht, sowie die Einschätzung ob das alles zusammenpast und welches Motherboard vllt besser wäre ..
 Vielen Dank im Voraus LG AlCapone


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Willkommen im Forum, ai2capone 

Du bist hier verkehrt.

Mach in der Kaufberatung einen neuen Thread auf und beantworte diese Fragen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html

Screenshot by Lightshot

Was willst Du mit einem 1200 Watt Netzteil ?   

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosi


----------



## ai2capone (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Oh vielen dank ^^ ich habe das falsche copy/ paste gemacht 


LG


----------



## 9Strike (14. März 2016)

*AW: PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD*

Da die Konfigs leider nicht mehr aktualisiert werden, hab ich mal neue Konfigs gemacht (jedoch ohne Erklärungen, ist nur eine "Erweiterung" für diesen Thread): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ielzusammenstellungen-gaming.html#post8097996


----------

